# Official 2014 SoCal Head-Fi Meet, March 22, 2014, Westin South Coast Plaza



## third_eye

Announcing the 2014 SoCal Head-Fi meet on March 22, 2014 at the Westin South Coast Plaza in Costa Mesa, CA!
  
  
*Saturday, March 22, 2014*
*9am to 5pm (Vendor and Member table setup begins at 8am, and needs to be completed by 6pm)*
  
 Westin South Coast Plaza
 686 Anton Boulevard
 Costa Mesa, CA 92626
  
*Please reply to this thread if you* _*plan*_ *on attending.* Include a list of equipment that you plan on bringing. The next post in this thread includes the current attendee/vendor/gear list. If you are planning to come and your name is not on the list, please let me know via PM or post in the thread.
  
  
*Registration*
 We're expecting a very large turnout on Saturday. For Head-Fier's that are "lurking" or for Guests that don't yet have Head-Fi profiles set up, please register for the event so we have as accurate a headcount as possible. Last July, we had close to 50 walk-ins! Please visit *http://tinyurl.com/LASoCal2014* to complete the online registration form up until March 21. There are 2 options for payment, one via Paypal and the other Cash at Door. Paypal payments can be made until Friday March 21 only!
  
*$20 Paypal (available until Friday, March 21)*
*or*
*$20 Cash at Door*
  
 Name badges will be issued at the registration desk and must be worn at all times during the meet.
  
  
*Raffle*
 We have an AMAZING raffle planned, including:
  
 Audeze LCDD-2
 Sennheiser Red Bull Momentum
 Apogee One for Ipad & Mac
 FiiO X5
 Darin Fong Audio Software
 PlusSound Silver Cable Set
 WyWires $1000 Gift Certificate
 NuForce HA-200 Class A Headphone Amp
 Light Harmonic Lightspeed USB Cable
 Ultimate Ears UE900
 Pendulumic Stance 1 Wireless Headphone
 Mr Speakers Mad Dog Pro
 And a secret Noble Audio Product!
  
*BUY/SELL Corner*
 We will set up an easel pad and markers at the Registration Desk Area where items can be listed along with their location within the meet. 
  
*Parking*
 Hotel self parking will be discounted at $10 for the day for attendees. Street parking and other self parking options may be available.
  
*Vendors*
 Our vendor list is now complete. Full details in post #2.
  
*Facilities and Power*
 The event will be held on the second floor of the hotel. If you are bringing gear, *please remember to bring power strips and extension cords.*
  
*Meet Rules*

*Please treat fellow head-fiers, vendors, and their gear with the utmost care and respect.*
Do not unplug headphones without asking permission from the owners first.
Do not turn anything on or off without asking permission first.
Do not move anyone's gear from their established area without asking permission.
Absolutely no food and drink will be allowed near any equipment including your own. There is ample space within the hotel, as well as Starbucks/bar/restaurant for food and drink.
Please have courtesy and ensure that your hands are CLEAN before handling other’s equipment.
Be mindful of the time you are spending listening to vendors and others’ gear especially if there are others waiting in line.
Be mindful of personal hygiene. DO NOT use hair gel or other product that may damage or stain a headband or earpads.
 DO NOT wear hair gel or any cosmetic product that may damage or stain a headband or earpads.
Please use common sense! To repeat the most important rule: *treat fellow head-fiers, vendors, and their gear with the utmost care and respect.*
  
*Setup and Breakdown*
 Setup starts at 8am. Meet starts at 9am. Breakdown starts at 5:00pm. 
  
*LOADING/UNLOADING INFORMATION*
  
 If you are sending in equipment from out of town, please contact the hotel directly to make arrangements for handling and processing. Attendees bringing gear will be able to unload at the hotel entrance, our event is located on the second floor.
  
  
*Travel*
 The hotel is ideally situated in close proximity to John Wayne Airport (SNA) in Orange County. There is also a footbridge directly into South Coast Plaza.
  
 http://www.westinsouthcoastplaza.com/
  
  
*Hotel Discounts*
 Check the travel sites (expedia.com, etc) as well as the Westin's own site for most current hotel pricing.


----------



## third_eye

*Update:* Final Member Table Allocations
  
*San Carlos* (8 tables)
  
 1. third_eye/shioriskine
 2. warrenpchi/Jude
 3. russtafarian/Currawong
 4. morserotonin
 5. FatmanSize48/Klesk
 6. Edwood/Iron_Dreamer
 7. kokushu/Netforce
 8. N3rdling
  
*San Gabriel* (8 tables)
  
 1. purrin/greed
 2. CrocCap
 3. burnsbspeq
 4. Sam Edwards/mbritt
 5. washmoh/petervenkmen
 6. OJneg/blubliss
 7. Frank Cooter
 8. Danny Buoy

  
  
  
*Attendees* *(table space allocation)*
 1-4. third_eye + 3 *(1)*
 5. shiorisekine *(sharing with third_eye)*
 6. warrenpchi *(1)*
 8. Sam Edwards *(0.5)*
 9. morserotonin *(1)*
 10. melomaniac
 11. dichtert
 12. uzi
 13. HK_sends
 14. kokushu *(0.5)*
 15. Netforce *(0.5)*
 16. FatmanSize48 *(0.5)*
 17. sceleratus
 18. n3rdling *(1)*
 19. Zashoomin
 20. russtafarian *(0.5)*
 21. UmustBKidn
 22. jw111
 23. ByronB
 24. skinnygamer12
 25. zyzyx
 26. 45longcolt
 27. Insidious Meme
 28. Gyroscope 352
 29. jeffreyfranz
 30. burnspbesq *(1)*
 31. mackat
 32. Danny Buoy *(1)*
 33. Rinshin
 34. sko0obyDoo
 35. youngguitar
 36. Magedark
 37. Dean Seislove
 38. chewbacco
 39. sonictransducer
 40. vincent199122
 41. goldenSHK
 42. jbbikerider
 43. Tonyflo
 44. purrin* (1)*
 45-46. MemoryLeak +1
 47-48. fastdogbrewing +2
 49. JB North County
 50. 1974
 51. HiFiKolohe
 52. billybob_jcv
 53. Sil3nce
 54. mbritt *(0.5)*
 55. wahsmoh *(0.5)*
 56-57. Edcookie274 +1
 58. FrankCooter *(1)*
 59. itshot
 60. Edwood *(1)*
 61. 65535
 62. santacore
 63. Jude *(sharing with warrenpchi)*
 64. Currawong *(sharing with mikemercer)*
 65. reddyxm
 66.. Airstripone
 67. Ultimate Mango
 68. ocswing
 69. glennjamin
 70-71. smellyfungus +1
 72. Kamikazerker
 73. Odin412
 74. CrocCap *(1)*
 75. Clemmaster
 76. Astrozombie
 77. durwood101
 78. LiteKirby
 79. UnityIsPower
 80. drockmalone
 81. petervenkman *(0.5)*
 82. normt
 83. Geesweb
 84. deadie
 85. GrahamBrown
 86. bearFNF
 87. ourfpshero
 88. singleended58
 89. Dynamic Ear
 90. HiFi 'L33t
 91. busyx2
 92. OJNeg *(0.5)*
 93. lvabign
 94. SiggieSD
 95. HideousPride
 96. Asakurayo
 97. swannie007
 98. munkeeboi83
 99. jkobzeff
 100. WEST9436
 101. luffy92
 102. Kamakahah
 103. Wasabi
 104. Faiin
 105. Robb P
 106. Adam L 
 107. Anlang
 108. Aaron L
 109. Chris G
 110-111. rebelme801 +1
 112. irag
 113. ultrabike
 114. roger that
 115-116. Greed +1 *(sharing with Purrin)*
 117. johnkuo
 118. JZ
 119. meeshwuu
 120. Veetastic
 121. Steve L 
 122. Dave C
 123. Calvin L
 124. blubliss *(0.5)*
 125. Chris E
 126. Klesk *(0.5)*
 127. ViperInstall
 128. rickruss
 129. nhlducks35
 130-131. averageaudio +1
 132. BrianOC
 133. Alan K (Audio Excellence AZ, inc.)
 134-135. BauerFive
 136. angelbelow
 137. Iron_Dreamer* (sharing with Edwood)*
 138. TimSchirmer
 139. JanielleT
 140. SebrinaC
 141. MrGuzmanWhite
 142. elwappo99
 143. makorihi
 144. cyanoacry
 145. SDBiotek
 146. kepler28nm
 147. LarryW
 148. whitefang
 149-150. Wild +1
 151. AliciaQ
 152. RyantL
 153. luckyshot
 154. Neccros
 155. gregroe
 156. dallan
 157. joezach
 158. Worldchaos
  
  
  
*Vendors *
 Affordable Audio - http://www.affordableaudio.net/
 Astell & Kern - http://www.astellnkern.com/
 Apogee Electronics - http://www.apogeedigital.com/
 Audeze - http://www.audeze.com/
 Audio High - http://www.audiohigh.com/
 Bakoon Products - http://www.bakoonproducts.com/en/
 Brilliant Zen Audio - http://brilliantzenaudio.com/
 Cavalli Audio - http://www.cavalliaudio.com/
 Darin Fong Audio - https://fongaudio.com/
 E.A.R. USA - http://ear-usa.com/
 Eddie Current - http://www.eddiecurrent.com/
 Exit Level Audio - http://www.exitlevelaudio.com/
 Headamp - http://www.headamp.com/
 JH Audio - http://www.jhaudio.com/
 Light Harmonic - http://www.lightharmonic.com/
 MrSpeakers - http://www.mrspeakers.com/
 Noble Audio - http://nobleaudio.com/
 NuForce - https://www.nuforce.com/
 Pendulumic - http://pendulumic.com/pendulumic/
 plusSound -http://www.plussoundaudio.com/
 Reference Sounds - http://referencesounds.com/
 Schiit Audio - http://schiit.com/
 Sennheiser - http://en-us.sennheiser.com/
 SPL - http://www.spl-usa.com/
 TekFX - http://tekfx.com/
 Ultimate Ears - http://custom.ultimateears.com/en-us/home
 WyWires - http://www.wywires.com/
  
  
*Gear*
  
Headphones/Earphones
 Abyss (x2)
 AKG 702 (x2)
 AKG 812
 Audeze LCD-2/K Works cable
 Audeze LCD-2 w/Norse Audio 4 conductor balanced cable (Dynamat Closed Mod)
 Audeze LCD-2.2 (multiple)
 Audeze LCD-3 (multiple)
 Audeze LCD-X (multiple)
 Audeze LCD-XC (multple)
 Beyerdynamic T1
 Beyerdynamic T70 x2
 Denon D2000
 DUNU DN-1000
 Grado 325is
 Grado GS-1000 (x2)
 Grado HF-2
 Grado PS1000
 Fostex TH900
 Hifiman HE-400 (multiple)
 Hifiman HE-500
 Hifiman HE-500/K Works cable
 Hifiman HE-560
 Hifiman HE-6
 JH Audio Roxanne
 KEF M500
 King Sound III
 MrSpeakers Alpha Dog (multiple)
 MrSpeakers Mad Dog (multiple)
 Noble 3, 4, 5, 6
 Noble 3C, 4C, 5C, 8C
 Noble K10
 Paradox modded T50RP x2
 Paradox Slant
 Sennheiser HD600
 Sennheiser HD650 (multiple)
 Sennheiser HD 7
 Sennheiser HD700 (multiple)
 Sennheiser HD800 (multiple)
 Sennheiser IE800
 Sennheiser Momentum (multiple)
 Sony MDR-7520
 Stax 407
 Stax Sigma
 Stax SR007
 Stax SR009 x3
 Ultimate Ears UE4, UE5, UE7, UE11, UE18
 Ultimate Ears In-Ear Reference Monitor x2
 Ultimate Ears Personal Reference Monitor (w/tuning box)
 Ultimate Ears UE900
 Ultrasone Pro 900
 Ultrasone Signature Pro
 VIctor/JVC HP-DX1000
  
Amps
 20B Vacuum Tube Headphone amplifier
 Audio-gd NFB-6
 Belari HA540
 Benchmark DAC2 HGC
 B&O Tube Integrated
 Bryston BHA-1
 Burson Conductor
 Centrance Hifi M8
 Cavalli Liquid Cobalt
 Cavalli Liquid Glass x2
 Cavalli Liquid Gold x2
 Cavalli Liquid Silk
 Cavalli Stacker
 Cloud Nine Portable Amplifier
 Donald North Audio Sonnett 2
 Donald North Audio Stratus
 Eddie Current Equilibrato
 Eddie Current 2A3MKII
 Grace m903
 Headamp Blue Hawaii SE
 Headamp GSX mkII
 Headamp Pico
 Hifiman EF-6
 K Works Bravissimo
 King Sound III
 Krell KAV-400xi
 Meridian Prime
 Musical Fidelity M1PHA
 Russian electrostatic amp/dac
 Schiit Mjolnir
 Schiit Valhalla
 Schiit Vali
 Sennheiser HDVD 800
 Sennheiser HDVD 600
 Stax 323A
 Violectric V181
 Violectric V200
 Wells Audio Myth
 Woo Audio WA6
 Woo Audio WA7
  
  
DACs/Sources
 Apogee ONE for Mac
 APogee ONE for Ipad & Mac
 Apogee Duet
 Apogee Quartet
 Apogee Symphony I/O
 Arcam rPAC
 Astell + Kern AK120 (multiple)
 Astell + Kern AK240 (multiple)
 Audioengine D1
 Audioengine D3
 audio-gd 1.32
 audio-gd NFB-7.32
 Beatis Revolution Media Server
 Benchmark DAC2 HGC
 Bricasti M1
 Buffalo III (Custom)
 Cantata Music Center x2
 Chord Hugo
 Chord Qute HD
 FiiO X3
 FiiO X5
 FiiO E12
 FiiO E18
 Grace m903
 K Works SuperBerry
 Lampizator Level 5
 Luxman DA-06
 Matrix Audio X-Sabre
 Meridian Explorer
 MHDT Labs Stockholm V2
 Musical Fidelity M1DAC
 Oppo BDP-83
 ProJect RM6SB Turntable w/Sumiko Blue Oyster Special III
 ProJect RPM 5.1 SE
 PS Audio Lambda II, modded (transport)
 Resonnesence Labs Mirus
 RSA F-117
 Schiit Bifrost x2
 Schiit Gugnir
 Technics SL1200 TT with Rega arm
 Violectric V800
 VPI Traveler


----------



## Sam Edwards

I'd like to come.


----------



## morserotonin

I will be there! Gear is in flux around here because of reviews and the like but for sure I will have the KEF M500 and Sennheiser HD700 with me. A question though is there any interest in me bringing the vinyl rig?


----------



## third_eye

morserotonin said:


> I will be there! Gear is in flux around here because of reviews and the like but for sure I will have the KEF M500 and Sennheiser HD700 with me. A question though is there any interest in me bringing the vinyl rig?




YES!! (if not too much trouble)


----------



## morserotonin

third_eye said:


> YES!! (if not too much trouble)


 
 Ok than I will have the afore mentioned headphones, my VPI Traveler with a phono stage and the Woo Audio WA7.  I will update what phono stage I am bringing closer to the date of event.


----------



## melomaniac

great, I plan to attend - gear to bring undecided...


----------



## bpeng

I'll be coming as a vendor. I'll PM you to ask about how to arrange for that.
  
 Bringing
  
 - digital transport: PS Audio Lambda II, modded
 - DAC: K Works SuperBerry
 - amp: K Works Bravissimo
 - headphones: Audeze LCD-2 with K Works cable, HiFiMan HE-500 with K Works cable


----------



## ohhgourami

Pretty sure I'll be able to come. Gear will be similar to what I have now, but hopefully things will change for the better


----------



## HK_sends

Count me in! I'm not sure what gear I'll have.

Cheers!
-HK sends


----------



## kokushu

I was there last year substituting for fatman, but I have so much fun that I will attend by my own this year.  I would love to have a table and for all my gears and do you mind if I bring some alcohol to share with all the members.


----------



## third_eye

kokushu said:


> I was there last year substituting for fatman, but I have so much fun that I will attend by my own this year.  I would love to have a table and for all my gears and do you mind if I bring some alcohol to share with all the members.


 
  
 Excellent!


----------



## Netforce

Sounds awesome I'll be there. I'll bring my hifiman he-400, re-400, phiaton ms 400, dragonfly dac, and this little bear tube amp I got.


----------



## uzi

Registered *and* paid.
  
 I plan to be there (coming from the SF Bay Area).  Not decided if I'm bringing stuff (HE-500, HD650, Mad Dog 3.2, Burson Soloist, Bottlehead Crack+Speedball, HRT MS II+ and who know what else I'll have by then) or if I'll travel light.


----------



## bangkokkid

We would like to exhibit/attend.


----------



## FatmanSize48

Assuming I am not off touring colleges, I'll definitely be there for this one. My gear will consist of the following:

 HD800, T70, UERM
 Hifi M8, Audioengine D1, D3, ODAC, Arcam rPAC, Fiio X5 (if it is available by then)
 Pro-jet RPM 5.1 SE (if wanted) and associated playback equipment/burgeoning record collection
 Laptop
  
 -Kenneth


----------



## sceleratus

Cool, It's behind the Orange Curtain.  Yea !
 I'm done lugging the boat anchor around.
 I'll attend as a spectator only.
  
 Thanks for the notice.


----------



## third_eye

sceleratus said:


> Cool, It's behind the Orange Curtain.  Yea !
> I'm done lugging the boat anchor around.
> I'll attend as a spectator only.
> 
> Thanks for the notice.


 
  
 Oh no! I missed the chance to hear that last year!


----------



## n3rdling

I'll be there, not sure what I'm bringing yet


----------



## Zashoomin

Not sure if I can make it yet.  I will try to be down in SoCal than but can't promise anything.  Also if I do end up coming I doubt that I will be able to bring anything.


----------



## sceleratus

third_eye said:


> Oh no! I missed the chance to hear that last year!


 
 The trouble is I don't get around and see everything.  Both LA & SD.
 Maybe if I stop eating pastries and take walks I'll be able to move it.
 not


----------



## russtafarian

I'll be there with Win7 Laptop, Benchmark Dac2 HGC & Mad Dogs.  Maybe Stax Sigmas with transformer box if I can find a small amp to drive them. 
  
 Russ


----------



## darinf

I should be able to make it. I need to figure it out for sure, but I can bring:
  
 Of course, I will be coming as a vendor and "pimping" my Out Of Your Head software. 
 In addition I will bring some subset of the following gear (I can take requests):

Stax 009
New, yet unannounced, commercial, electrostatic amp and DAC combination to drive the Stax. (It will be announced by March. I should be showing it in Vegas during CES at The Home Entertainment Show.)
Stax 323A amp
Stax SR-407
HD800 stock
Cavalli Liquid Gold
LCD 3, LCD 2, (maybe LCD-X or LCD-XC)
Bricasti M1 DAC
Luxman DA-06 DAC
Bryston BH-A1 amp
Schiit Vali
HRT MicroStreamer
Vmoda M80
Astell & Kern AK120
Maybe an ODAC
I might be able to bring a pair of Oppo headphones, but who knows what the state of that product will be by March.
  
 All my sources will be laptops running JRiver Media Center and Out Of Your Head.
  
 I might have some other goodies by then too. But I think I am only going to purchase one table, so I can't fit all that gear anyway.
  
 -Darin


----------



## UmustBKidn

Well now, how fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I think I shall _plan _to attend. I won't definitely commit because too much stuff can change by March.
  
 But this is close and convenient, so I shall try.
  
 I can't imagine there'd be anything I own, that anyone would want to hear. But I will bring my own cans to listen to things. Probably my DT770's.
  
 Do you let Old Guys (tm) attend? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 And should I bring Bourbon?


----------



## third_eye

umustbkidn said:


> Do you let Old Guys (tm) attend?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes and Yes


----------



## Byronb

I will be there for sure!


----------



## JmoonAK

The LA meet now in our backyard? OF COURSE we are in!!!


----------



## third_eye

jmoonak said:


> The LA meet now in our backyard? OF COURSE we are in!!!


 
  
 Awesome! We didn't want you to have to drive too far this time!


----------



## third_eye

Donald North Audio and plusSound added to Vendor List!


----------



## skinnygamer12

I can't make any promises since I do not know what my job situation will be, but I would love to come. I'd be bringing my HE-400s and Fiio E11


----------



## zyzyx

Ooh, I'm in. That's waaaaay too close to pass up. Will have to think about displaying, simply due to logistics and time (plus my equipment is nothing special).


----------



## Insidious Meme

I signed up. Not bringing anything worth a table anyway. Let the waiting begin


----------



## mikemercer

third_eye said:


> I'm excited to announce the 2014 LA/SoCal Regional Head-Fi meet on March 22, 2014 at the Westin South Coast Plaza in Costa Mesa, CA!
> 
> 
> *Saturday, March 22, 2014*
> ...


 
 I'm IN!!!!
  
 Psyched for this one! LOVED the last SoCal Meet,
 and since I'm coming down from Northern Cali this time - I gotta think seriously about e=what to bring!!!!


----------



## UmustBKidn

Hey bro,
  
 I don't need any table space. Anything I bring will be hanging around my neck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Also, curious question: Can I remain anonymous? I'm not interested in registering with my real name, city, etc. I prefer to keep my online persona intact, and avoid all association with my real identity. Will that be a problem?


----------



## mikemercer

umustbkidn said:


> Hey bro,
> 
> I don't need any table space. Anything I bring will be hanging around my neck
> 
> ...


 
 I can't speak for Ethan/@third_eye here - but we usually use our Head-Fi tags on our badges for the Meets.
  
 However, we're a proud tribe here at Head-Fi, and most of us who've been doing this for awhile, well, most of 
 the fun is in meeting new people, and hangin' with our crews that we're familiar with already too. Once we get 
 to know each other most of us know our real names.
  
 But - like I said: @third_eye is running the show - so that's a call for him!!
  
 I'm still pumped to see the next one going down in March!
 Last years LA Meet was a BLAST.
 My table was a s***load of fun!!


----------



## Gyroscope352

Alriiiight, I'm totally there. Like many others, I won't need booth space or anything--I'll just bring my one measly pair of headphones 
  
 See you all there!


----------



## third_eye

mikemercer said:


> I'm IN!!!!
> 
> Psyched for this one! LOVED the last SoCal Meet,
> and since I'm coming down from Northern Cali this time - I gotta think seriously about e=what to bring!!!!


 
  
  
 Awesome!!! I would love to hear that HP4, just sayin'


----------



## third_eye

Ultimate Ears are confirmed and will be bringing an audiologist for free impressions with orders!


----------



## mikemercer

third_eye said:


> Awesome!!! I would love to hear that HP4, just sayin'


 
 and I was JUST lookin at it, thinking: Hmmmm, the last time this thing was lent to a manufacturer (who MUST remain un-named) they didn't set it up properly for their headphones!
 And I wasn't as pissed as I was upset, because I wanted others to hear what I've been hearing, and, now, @warrenpchi and @weirdfishes too!!
  
 So, for you brotha - I may have to consider how to do this and not TWEAK out my OCD!!
 LMAO


----------



## third_eye

mikemercer said:


> So, for you brotha - I may have to consider how to do this and not TWEAK out my OCD!!
> LMAO


----------



## mikemercer

third_eye said:


>


 
 You know it!!
  
 Also - I was thinking of bringin' my CEntrance HiFi-M8!
 As I brought it on every trip since I got it!! It's KILLER as I get to bring the performance level of a desktop amp with me on the road - 
 and it's the only solution thus far that, when I travel, it's all I bring (along w/ my DAPS and laptop of course)

 My review at _Part-Time Audiophile_ HERE
  
 Anybody taking one of these?


----------



## third_eye

mikemercer said:


> Also - I was thinking of bringin' my CEntrance HiFi-M8!
> As I brought it on every trip since I got it!! It's KILLER as I get to bring the performance level of a desktop amp with me on the road -
> and it's the only solution thus far that, when I travel, it's all I bring (along w/ my DAPS and laptop of course)
> Anybody taking one of these?


 
  
 That does look like a killer portable rig. Can't wait to hear that and the LCD-X!!!


----------



## mikemercer

third_eye said:


> That does look like a killer portable rig. Can't wait to hear that and the LCD-X!!!


 
 Then I shall bring em both my friend!!


----------



## jeffreyfranz

I'm in. Sent registration via PayPal. Thanks for organizing.


----------



## mikemercer

jeffreyfranz said:


> I'm in. Sent registration via PayPal. Thanks for organizing.


 
 NICE!
  
 I'm IN as well.
 Just dropped you the scratch via PayPal as well brother!!
  
 OK - time to think about this!
 Callin @warrenpchi and @weirdfishes  - and @morserotonin !!
@third_eye  - Remember this from earlier this year:

 thats your killer rig!!  W/ Andre tossin the plusSound sign down.
 But hey - those cables were pretty good as I remember right??
  
 and, I sent the big Tranquility Base XL back to Synergistic - supposed
 to get the smaller one - but this was fun:


----------



## FatmanSize48

Michael--I'll be bringing my M8, too, as I expect that there are quite a few members put there hoping to test it. What I hope to do is see how the M8 matches with an Audeze planar in comparison to the Pan Am


----------



## third_eye

Headamp added to vendor list!


----------



## burnspbesq

Hoping to be gone that weekend (first two rounds of NCAA women's basketball tournament plus Duke - Syracuse lacrosse game), but if I'm here I will attend. Hold a table for me, please.
  
 Will bring whatever I have.  Some combination of Hilo, Concero, Herus, Gilmore Lite, Vali, maybe a new amp, HD 800, TH 600.


----------



## third_eye

MrSpeakers added to vendor list!


----------



## Jason Stoddard

See you there!


----------



## third_eye

jason stoddard said:


> See you there!


 
  
 Awesome!!


----------



## burnspbesq

mikemercer said:


> and I was JUST lookin at it, thinking: Hmmmm, the last time this thing was lent to a manufacturer (who MUST remain un-named) they didn't set it up properly for their headphones!
> And I wasn't as pissed as I was upset, because I wanted others to hear what I've been hearing, and, now, @warrenpchi
> and @weirdfishes
> too!!
> ...




Somebody should work on getting Dan Meinwald to come.


----------



## mikemercer

burnspbesq said:


> Somebody should work on getting Dan Meinwald to come.


 
 I've been trying!! Maybe now that Scot Hull got an E.A.R HP4 for review (after my non-stop RAVING like a loony) and a couple of Head-Fiers made inquiries - perhaps he'll come this time! It would be GREAT to use his HP4 - and not have to lug mine down there!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


jason stoddard said:


> See you there!


 
 RTFO Jason!!
 I keep forgetting to write you about a Vali for review over at_ Positive Feedback_!!
 and you know I'm buyin' the sucka!!
  


fatmansize48 said:


> Michael--I'll be bringing my M8, too, as I expect that there are quite a few members put there hoping to test it. What I hope to do is see how the M8 matches with an Audeze planar in comparison to the Pan Am


 
 Interesting inquiry! I have both! I'd love to do that comparison!
 While it's an apples and oranges thing: The reason I bought my Pan Am review sample was to be able to being a small battery-powered tube amp with me on drives/travel!
 But I'm also the nut who straps it down in the back of my Mini and goes for drives to nice vista views and listen w/ my Audeze'!!  Usually the LCD-3s - until recently, where I've been using the LCD-X's with it.
  
 I'm all over that for ya if you want.


----------



## wolfetan44

I _may_ be able to make it, *highly* doubt it though


----------



## UmustBKidn

jason stoddard said:


> See you there!


 
  
 Holy Schiit. If Jason's going to be there, well, I'm going to have to go


----------



## third_eye

mikemercer said:


> I've been trying!! Maybe now that Scot Hull got an E.A.R HP4 for review (after my non-stop RAVING like a loony) and a couple of Head-Fiers made inquiries - perhaps he'll come this time! It would be GREAT to use his HP4 - and not have to lug mine down there!!


 
  
 Cool!! Let me know if you need more info re: vendor registration or if you want me to reach out as well....


----------



## mackat

I'll be there! I don't know what I'll bring if anything yet though.


----------



## HK_sends

Registered and ready! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What...wait...MARCH...!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
 "Sigh", I guess I can unpack my stuff for a little while...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 -HK sends
  
 PS - I hope to bring my Audeze LCD-2's to listen to all the great systems and equipment that will be there...


----------



## third_eye

hk_sends said:


> Registered and ready!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I know! It does seem like a long way off but the time will fly by quick enough!


----------



## youngguitar

See u guys then, I only have bifrost, vahalla, and hd650. IDK should i bring those low end gear or not.


----------



## mikemercer

youngguitar said:


> See u guys then, I only have bifrost, vahalla, and hd650. IDK should i bring those low end gear or not.


 
 that's not low end gear at all
  - thats sounds like a nice rig..
 yeah, check w/ @third_eye  - if the meet has those uncovered thus far


----------



## UmustBKidn

youngguitar said:


> See u guys then, I only have bifrost, vahalla, and hd650. IDK should i bring those low end gear or not.


 
  
 Is that low end gear? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Now I am sad.  /cry


----------



## uzi

umustbkidn said:


> Is that low end gear?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hardly.  That's generally considered solidly Mid-Fi.


----------



## third_eye

youngguitar said:


> See u guys then, I only have bifrost, vahalla, and hd650. IDK should i bring those low end gear or not.


 
 Bring them! Part of the fun of the meet is bringing your own rig with your own music and letting others stop by your space and listen in.


----------



## Sam Edwards

youngguitar said:


> See u guys then, I only have bifrost, vahalla, and hd650. IDK should i bring those low end gear or not.



I'm curious about the Valhalla. I heard its great.


----------



## uzi

sam edwards said:


> I'm curious about the Valhalla. I heard its great.


 
 I think it is... for the HD650, I liked it more than the Lyr when I heard them side by side.


----------



## mikemercer

third_eye said:


> Bring them! Part of the fun of the meet is bringing your own rig with your own music and letting others stop by your space and listen in.


 
 AMEN!!  FRom the last LA Meet...

  

  
 and there's our man @third_eye!!
 gettin set up next to all of us!!


----------



## FatmanSize48

Never have I ever seen such a ball of relentless energy. We're glad to have you on board, Mike!


----------



## third_eye

fatmansize48 said:


> Never have I ever seen such a ball of relentless energy. We're glad to have you on board, Mike!


 
  
 yes we are!!!


----------



## Magedark

It's been a while since a meet and since it's so close by, why not?

AKG K500
Objective 2 Amp
AKG K518LE


----------



## mikemercer

fatmansize48 said:


> Never have I ever seen such a ball of relentless energy. We're glad to have you on board, Mike!


 
 WOW
 Thanks fellas!
 I honestly wake up EVERYDAY and speak my gratitude out-loud - for being able to write about this stuff (music and great sounding gear)
 and evangelize for a living!!
  
 It took YEARS of paying dues, but it was worth it ALL.
  
 Also:
 I'm so grateful to be a part of this community!
 I felt like the odd-kid out (and I'm 39 yrs-old, LOL) in the high end audio industry for TOO long!
 and the music they play in those hotel rooms at high end shows, sorry, but I'd take water torture over much of it!!
  
 This is a COMMUNITY - and we ALL put in. If only some of my peers in Hi-fi got that simple fact.
 I just had an argument with a guy that said our "Headfi industry" is going to benefit "greatly" from the high end
 entering into our hobby and making better gear!  LOL
  
 I told him: "we've been here all along without you - and we have TERRIFIC gear (including gear from high end legends like Tim DeParavicini
 and others)" "we don't need you." But I said hey, if they wanna contribute - fine!
  
 But don't tell me we NEED them!
 That's laughable
  

  
 All I know is I've had more fun at Head-Fi Meets than I'v EVER had at High end audio shows!!
 LOL


----------



## third_eye

Hey guys! Couple of quick notes:
  
 1. The $10 Early Bird registration ends on December 31. Make sure to register by the New Year!
 2. The registration is not complete until Paypal is processed. If you have already registered for the event, please process Paypal as well!
 3. Thanks @mikemercer for posting pics of prior events. Here is the link to last summers event:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/673264/2013-la-regional-meet-impressions-thread


----------



## mikemercer

third_eye said:


> Hey guys! Couple of quick notes:
> 
> 1. The $10 Early Bird registration ends on December 31. Make sure to register by the New Year!
> 2. The registration is not complete until Paypal is processed. If you have already registered for the event, please process Paypal as well!
> ...


 
 ANYTIME brotha!
 I'm lookin' for more shots!
 I know I've got more!
 YO @HiFiGuy528  - where's the video you shot of last years LA Meet?
 It might be in the thread @third_eye posted!!
  
 now I just gotta decide on what to bring!
 IF I buy this McIntosh D100 DAC/digital pre-amp/headphone amp... well,
 its AMAZING ahead of my ALO Studio Six:

  
 I can't wait to hear it w/ the E.A.R HP4!!!!
 that might be KILLER to bring


----------



## FatmanSize48

I'll make sure to bring some paper towels for all that drool.


----------



## FatmanSize48

Does anyone in W LA need a ride? Transportation is no longer an issue for me.


----------



## UmustBKidn

fatmansize48 said:


> I'll make sure to bring some paper towels for all that drool.


 

 +1


----------



## mikemercer

fatmansize48 said:


> I'll make sure to bring some paper towels for all that drool.


 
 RIGHT?!?!
  
 LOADS of audibly-induced drooling going on over here lately!!
  
 I just gotta figure out what to bring!!
 I'm gonna look into purchasing the McIntosh D100 - but I spent way too much on audio gear last year!
 But, addictions could get WORSE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I might even bring these upcoming (if not released already) Monster DNA Pro over-ears to the Meet!!
 Yeah, I know, I sort-of dismissed the idea of them being musical too - but, I'm havin' a BLAST listening to em!!
  
 and I'd like to get some input from some of you fellas...

 I mean I was having so much fun listening to them w/ my AK120 - I threw my Nordost Heimdall iKable on em (as they accept 3.5mm cables) - and that
 costs more than the headphones!
 The results were mind-blowing however


----------



## third_eye

Audeze added to vendor list!


----------



## FatmanSize48

Mike, I'll be quite disappointed if you DON'T show up with the DNA Pro.


----------



## sonictransducer

In the words of the Jackson 5, I'll be there.


----------



## youngguitar

Just finish register and paid through paypal. See u guys then.


----------



## FatmanSize48

That's great. What kind of gear do you expect to bring?


----------



## youngguitar

fatmansize48 said:


> That's great. What kind of gear do you expect to bring?




I will bring hd650, valhalla and bifrost
I think when registering I input my headfi username as htndang but look like third eye somehow know it is me.


----------



## Sam Edwards

I will bring:
 Sennheiser HD800
 Analog Squared Paper TU-05 (it should arrive in February)
 Meridian Explorer and Director.
 AK120 - Modded to use SD cards. I have tons of SACD and DVD-A rips on the thing. 
 Ultimate Ear Reference Monitors - just to rave about them, they are custom fitted to my ears. 
 I can also bring UE TF.10, Senn IE80, Grado RS1, and B&W P5's if anybody want to hear them. 
 Did I request half of a table?


----------



## third_eye

sam edwards said:


> Did I request half of a table?


 
  
 Got you down for half a table!


----------



## vincent199122

Hi everyone, I just registered online. I have a paypal account but I'm not sure how to pay for the admission fee.
 Will be bringing my Grado PS1000.
  
 I'm still in a process of deciding if I should bring my rig, which consist of Wyred 4 sound DAC-2, RudiStor NX 03, and Aplril Music stello U3.
  
 The last meet was great and I can't wait to see everybody there!


----------



## third_eye

vincent199122 said:


> Hi everyone, I just registered online. I have a paypal account but I'm not sure how to pay for the admission fee.
> Will be bringing my Grado PS1000.
> 
> I'm still in a process of deciding if I should bring my rig, which consist of Wyred 4 sound DAC-2, RudiStor NX 03, and Aplril Music stello U3.
> ...


 
  
 PM'd you re: paypal. Definitely bring your rig if you can!! I'll put you down for 1/2 a table.


----------



## Angelbelow

Will confirm soon, probably going to bring my cousin and maybe 2 friends. But I make them read the rules before they commit to the event and the price.
  
 As for me, I plan on bringing my HE500s and my Grados sr 325i. Anyone is free to try them if they would like. Personally would love to try out my HE500s with some of the amps that are going to be present.


----------



## mikemercer

fatmansize48 said:


> Mike, I'll be quite disappointed if you DON'T show up with the DNA Pro.


 

No worries!
Ill bring em!!


----------



## third_eye

TekFX (US FiiO distributor) added to vendor list!


----------



## warrenpchi




----------



## third_eye

warrenpchi said:


>


 
  
 Very Nice!!


----------



## Tonyflo

I would love to come, please count me in.


----------



## UmustBKidn

warrenpchi said:


>


 
  
 Nice picture.
 I wonder if we should all start sporting this image. We could invade the "explain your avatar" thread.


----------



## third_eye

umustbkidn said:


> Nice picture.
> I wonder if we should all start sporting this image. We could invade the "explain your avatar" thread.


 

 Sounds like a plan!


----------



## warrenpchi

third_eye said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
  
 Thank you sir!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


third_eye said:


> umustbkidn said:
> 
> 
> > warrenpchi said:
> ...


 
  
 You'd be surprised how well it works.  An avatar + a link in your sig + all of us posting like mad does make a difference.


----------



## UmustBKidn

warrenpchi said:


> You'd be surprised how well it works.  An avatar + a link in your sig + all of us posting like mad does make a difference.


 
  
 Ok. This feels weird.


----------



## third_eye

umustbkidn said:


> Ok. This feels weird.


 
 It usually does the first time


----------



## shiorisekine

I can't wait. This is on the top 3 List for things I am hype for. I will hopefully get my new toy in time for this. Besides that I will bring a DT880 and my magni.


----------



## HK_sends

I can't wait either!  And the Avatar change works for me as well.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 A quick question...for those that have jumped on the early bird/pre-sale offer, is there a ticket or something that we should be receiving?  Or will our paid status show up on the sign-in list?
 Just wondering...
  
 Cheers and hope to see you there!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 -HK sends


----------



## third_eye

hk_sends said:


> I can't wait either!  And the Avatar change works for me as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Your Paypal receipt or confirmation email serves as the ticket. All online ticket sales are recorded by Paypal and we will have a list of everyone who has prepaid online at the Registration Desk.


----------



## FatmanSize48

Is anyone interested in Head-fi apparel/accessories (mugs, sweats, etc...) for the meet?


----------



## third_eye

These were really cool last year! From @dsound
 Finished up the glasses last evening.  I'll have about a dozen available.


----------



## HK_sends

third_eye said:


> Your Paypal receipt or confirmation email serves as the ticket. All online ticket sales are recorded by Paypal and we will have a list of everyone who has prepaid online at the Registration Desk.


 
 Thanks!
  
 Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 -HK sends


----------



## UmustBKidn

third_eye said:


> These were really cool last year! From @dsound
> Finished up the glasses last evening.  I'll have about a dozen available.


 
 Oh my. If I bring some good Bourbon, can I buy one? Please?




  
 On second thought, you may want to make more than a dozen.


----------



## UmustBKidn

fatmansize48 said:


> Is anyone interested in Head-fi apparel/accessories (mugs, sweats, etc...) for the meet?


 
  
 Yes, but if you're making T-shirts, bring some really, really, big ones. I'm not a small guy.


----------



## FatmanSize48

What kind of XL are we talking about?


----------



## UmustBKidn

fatmansize48 said:


> What kind of XL are we talking about?


 
  
 Hmm. Well. Uh... maybe I should just stick to the shot glasses.


----------



## dsound

third_eye said:


> These were really cool last year! From @dsound
> Finished up the glasses last evening.  I'll have about a dozen available.


 
 Thanks @third_eye.  If I can make the event this year, then I will try to make another batch of glasses (with a new design). 
  
 Looks like a pretty amazing list of equipment + vendors + people!


----------



## third_eye

dsound said:


> Thanks @third_eye.  If I can make the event this year, then I will try to make another batch of glasses (with a new design).
> 
> Looks like a pretty amazing list of equipment + vendors + people!


 

 Thanks! Hope you can make it, I know those glasses were a huge hit last year!


----------



## third_eye

Anyone going to NAMM next weekend? Looking forward to hearing the AKG 812 and Phonitor 2, among others. Hoping to get some of these products to our meet!


----------



## vincent199122

Too bad it's not open to the public. I want you hear your AKG812 impressions.


----------



## MemoryLeak

third_eye said:


> Anyone going to NAMM next weekend? Looking forward to hearing the AKG 812 and Phonitor 2, among others. Hoping to get some of these products to our meet!


 
 I will go as your guest


----------



## third_eye

memoryleak said:


> I will go as your guest


 
  
 Yes, its kind of silly that they don't allow the general public to attend for at least one of the show days.


----------



## bangkokkid

third_eye said:


> Anyone going to NAMM next weekend? Looking forward to hearing the AKG 812 and Phonitor 2, among others. Hoping to get some of these products to our meet!


 
  
 I'll be there Thursday, we are not exhibiting however.


----------



## MemoryLeak

I put in my registration (me +1) a bit ago, see you guys there!
  
 Although I highly doubt it, if any one would like to see any of the entry-level gear in my sig let me know so I can arrange setup.


----------



## third_eye

bangkokkid said:


> I'll be there Thursday, we are not exhibiting however.


 
  
 I'll be there Saturday, really looking forward to it!


----------



## third_eye

memoryleak said:


> I put in my registration (me +1) a bit ago, see you guys there!
> 
> Although I highly doubt it, if any one would like to see any of the entry-level gear in my sig let me know so I can arrange setup.


 
  
 Cool! Definitely bring your headphones, there will be all sorts of amps to plug into!


----------



## third_eye

Affordable Audio added to vendor list!


----------



## 1974

Has anyone reached out to Fang at HiFiMan to supply some demo amps for the event?
  
 With lots of people bringing HiFiMan cans (HE-400, HE-500, HE-6) it'd be great to hear them paired up. I'm sure lots of people would love to hear the flagship EF6 in action - I definitely would.
  
 If I can make it, I'll bring my trusty ol' EF5.


----------



## bpeng

1974 said:


> Has anyone reached out to Fang at HiFiMan to supply some demo amps for the event?
> 
> With lots of people bringing HiFiMan cans (HE-400, HE-500, HE-6) it'd be great to hear them paired up. I'm sure lots of people would love to hear the flagship EF6 in action - I definitely would.
> 
> If I can make it, I'll bring my trusty ol' EF5.


 

 Another interesting exploration would be any upgrade Hifiman cables that people (such as myself) bring. The same cables will fit all three cans you mention, so endless fun with combinations.
  
 I have a highly modded EF5, which I wasn't going to bring because I'm focusing more on the K Works Bravissimo as the amp I'm showing, but I can bring the EF5 if some of you want to try it out at your own tables.


----------



## third_eye

1974 said:


> Has anyone reached out to Fang at HiFiMan to supply some demo amps for the event?
> 
> With lots of people bringing HiFiMan cans (HE-400, HE-500, HE-6) it'd be great to hear them paired up. I'm sure lots of people would love to hear the flagship EF6 in action - I definitely would.
> 
> If I can make it, I'll bring my trusty ol' EF5.


 
  
 Yes, we're in touch with HiFiMan and hope they are able to attend. We're also looking into getting the HE560 and HE400i for the meet if they are available by March.


----------



## fastdogbrewing

Hey everyone.  I'm new to the new world of high end headphones.  I used to own a company building DJ equipment and custom car audio back int he late 80s and early 90s.  Back then I had a few really good headphones, but life moved on and I have been distracted by other hobbies.
  
 Now my son is 15 and really getting into music, mostly Electronica/Trance/Dubstep, plus my new cubicle at work is noisy so I have reignited my passion for great sound.  I picked up a pair of DT770 Pros and a FIIO amp to listen to my iPad at work.  I'll be slowly upgrading and adding as time goes on.
  
 Saw the meet and got excited.  I'll be bringing a friend and my son.  I figure if the boy is going to be into music, best to expose him to the right levels of quality early before he wastes his money on marketing and products he will regret buying.
  
 If anyone is interested my friend and I may visit a couple of breweries after the meet.  I'm a craft beer lover and homebrewer so any opportunity to visit a great brewery I jump on.  I haven't been to the Bruery in years and it is on the way home.  Anyone who wants to join us I can put together directions.


----------



## Greed

^ Definition of the word community. Sometimes I love Head-Fi.


----------



## third_eye

greed said:


> ^ Definition of the word community. Sometimes I love Head-Fi.


 
  
 Yes!!!
  
 Quote:


fastdogbrewing said:


> Hey everyone.  I'm new to the new world of high end headphones.  I used to own a company building DJ equipment and custom car audio back int he late 80s and early 90s.  Back then I had a few really good headphones, but life moved on and I have been distracted by other hobbies.
> 
> Now my son is 15 and really getting into music, mostly Electronica/Trance/Dubstep, plus my new cubicle at work is noisy so I have reignited my passion for great sound.  I picked up a pair of DT770 Pros and a FIIO amp to listen to my iPad at work.  I'll be slowly upgrading and adding as time goes on.
> 
> ...


 
  





 We will likely do an after-meet dinner/drinks event as well on Saturday night (and Friday night for those staying at the hotel).


----------



## third_eye

Folks, a quick update for those needing hotel rooms over the meet weekend. The hotel rates are now $119 per night for a 2 night stay (Fri/Sat), and $139 for a one night stay (Fri). I just booked my room for Friday, the 21st.


----------



## 1974

third_eye said:


> Yes, we're in touch with HiFiMan and hope they are able to attend. We're also looking into getting the HE560 and HE400i for the meet if they are available by March.


 
  
 Great, thanks. I actually wrote Peter at HiFiMan before I saw your post, he replied "The EF-6 has been in short supply but I will see if we can allocate one."
  
 Good times!


----------



## third_eye

Had a great time at NAMM today with @warrenpchi and @HiFiGuy528. Got to hear the AKG K812, Ultrasone Edition 5, SPL Phonitor 2, AK240, JH Roxanne, Aurisonics ASG-2, Westone 60, Audeze LCD XC's and loads more. Fun times!


----------



## FatmanSize48

Will anyone be bringing a Fiio E12? I'm hoping to ditch my various setups in favor of an E12/X5 combo.


----------



## gilency

Oh no!
 My daughter is getting married that day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Hope you guys have a great meet!


----------



## UmustBKidn

gilency said:


> Oh no!
> My daughter is getting married that day
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well, you know, a Head-Fi meet might be the perfect start to a honeymoon.


----------



## third_eye

fatmansize48 said:


> Will anyone be bringing a Fiio E12? I'm hoping to ditch my various setups in favor of an E12/X5 combo.


 
  
 TekFX is a FiiO distributor and they will be bringing the E12!


----------



## third_eye

umustbkidn said:


> Well, you know, a Head-Fi meet might be the perfect start to a honeymoon.


 
  
 I agree!


----------



## FatmanSize48

third_eye said:


> TekFX is a FiiO distributor and they will be bringing the E12!



Great! I'd love to be able to downsize, but not necessarily downgrade, my system.


----------



## third_eye

Please note that the meet hours have been revised are now *9am-5pm.*


----------



## HiFiKolohe

Hi,
  
 I would love to attend this meet however, I'm new to this forum and I don't own any Audiophile HPs as I'm in the market for a pair, can I still attend if I don't have any gear yet? This is a great opportunity for me to test quality gear first hand.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## third_eye

hifikolohe said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would love to attend this meet however, I'm new to this forum and I don't own any Audiophile HPs as I'm in the market for a pair, can I still attend if I don't have any gear yet? This is a great opportunity for me to test quality gear first hand.
> 
> Thanks!


 
  
 Yes, absolutely! This is the best opportunity to test gear side by side and this is going to be a HUGE event.


----------



## billybob_jcv

I'm planning to attend - and I will hopefully be bringing my vintage Sennheiser HD420 (bought new in 1980) and Warren's modified vintage Quadraflex Q35 cans.


----------



## kokushu

May I ask if speaker or vintage receiver is allow?  I might bring my full computer desktop setup so it might include speaker and receiver.


----------



## 1974

kokushu said:


> May I ask if speaker or vintage receiver is allow?  I might bring my full computer desktop setup so it might include speaker and receiver.


 
  
 You're asking to bring speakers to a headphones meet??


----------



## bpeng

Speakers are not a good thing to bring to a headphone meet--we need to keep background noise to a minimum so that people can do critical listening. Talking is one thing, but music over a speaker is particularly disruptive as it clashes with music we are trying to hear in headphones.


----------



## youngguitar

We should have a compare test 320 vs flac.
  
 I just test with the song for a moment like this and got 17/20
  
 It is hard to tell for the vocal part but kinda distinguish at the bass and instrument.


----------



## UmustBKidn

I saw the note in my mailbox today. Very interesting. So I wonder, are these meets usually populated more by vendors with stuff to sell, or by members who are sharing their gear? It sounds like both - but I just originally had the impression it was more of the latter, than the former.
  
 I was toying with the idea of trying to finish modifying one of my budget hybrid amps in time to assemble some sort of science project demo of cheap amplifiers (though I'm not sure how many would find that interesting, in a crowd like this). Now I guess it might just be more appropriate to bring a set of headphones so I can line up to listen at different vendor tables.
  
 Can someone shed some light on what to expect? Having never been to one of these events, I don't want to show up with the wrong expectations. Thanks!


----------



## third_eye

umustbkidn said:


> I saw the note in my mailbox today. Very interesting. So I wonder, are these meets usually populated more by vendors with stuff to sell, or by members who are sharing their gear? It sounds like both - but I just originally had the impression it was more of the latter, than the former.
> 
> I was toying with the idea of trying to finish modifying one of my budget hybrid amps in time to assemble some sort of science project demo of cheap amplifiers (though I'm not sure how many would find that interesting, in a crowd like this). Now I guess it might just be more appropriate to bring a set of headphones so I can line up to listen at different vendor tables.
> 
> Can someone shed some light on what to expect? Having never been to one of these events, I don't want to show up with the wrong expectations. Thanks!


 
  
 You're exactly right, it is both headfiers sharing their gear at tables and vendors sharing their products. Here is a link to last year's meet impressions thread, this one will be very similar......just on a bigger scale.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/673264/2013-la-regional-meet-impressions-thread


----------



## third_eye

kokushu said:


> May I ask if speaker or vintage receiver is allow?  I might bring my full computer desktop setup so it might include speaker and receiver.


 
  
 Please feel free to bring your full setup, however, with speakers, you would need to be aware of the surroundings and there may only be limited opportunity for playing them.


----------



## mbritt

I'm in! I'll bring Peachtree desktop. Mad Dogs, AKG 550's, Centrance etc... Hoping to have a couple of new goodies by then (something that plays DSD files).


----------



## third_eye

mbritt said:


> I'm in! I'll bring Peachtree desktop. Mad Dogs, AKG 550's, Centrance etc... Hoping to have a couple of new goodies by then (something that plays DSD files).


 
  
 Cool! I'll get you down for half a table!


----------



## Sam Edwards

youngguitar said:


> We should have a compare test 320 vs flac.
> 
> I just test with the song for a moment like this and got 17/20
> 
> It is hard to tell for the vocal part but kinda distinguish at the bass and instrument.




That's a great idea. But maybe you could mix in 128k 256k and WAV, just to make it more interesting.


----------



## wahsmoh

I should be there this time! I made it to the San Diego meet and the turnout was a lot more people than I expected. Orange County isn't that far away from where I go surfing up in San Onofre so I will be glad to make the trip : ]


----------



## wahsmoh

mbritt said:


> I'm in! I'll bring Peachtree desktop. Mad Dogs, AKG 550's, Centrance etc... Hoping to have a couple of new goodies by then (something that plays DSD files).


 
 Check out the Schiit Loki. I was looking at DSD but haven't tried out this format to test the benefits. I'm still content with my collection of FLAC and WAV :]


----------



## Edcookie274

Newbie here creating a paypal account now XD I plan to attend. will try to get my brother to come...he loves IEMs but hasn't seen hi-fi gear. anyone bringing any IEMs like senn 8/80?


----------



## youngguitar

sam edwards said:


> That's a great idea. But maybe you could mix in 128k 256k and WAV, just to make it more interesting.


 
 lol then it is impossible to tel the difference. 
 Let s have a golden ears contest. Would be nice if we have a cup or a shirt for a winner.


----------



## Sam Edwards

Hey Young Guitar,
 I say we have a test with 128k, 256k and 320k MP3 plus flac 44.1khz and wav 88.2khz (I have tons of SACD rips). Maybe a choice of classical, jazz and pop.
 We let everybody who wants to have a go at properly identifying what they're hearing. And the winner gets a prize. 
 I don't want to embarrass anybody, though. All of the results should be secret. We only tell people privately if they ask.
 This could be a real service to the community.


----------



## Sam Edwards

We should hit up the vendors for prizes!


----------



## Sam Edwards

edcookie274 said:


> Newbie here creating a paypal account now XD I plan to attend. will try to get my brother to come...he loves IEMs but hasn't seen hi-fi gear. anyone bringing any IEMs like senn 8/80?


 
 I have IE80's.


----------



## johangrb

A 'might attend' for me (depends if I'm out traveling). (Not sure on gear yet).


----------



## third_eye

Update: SPL will be attending the meet and showing their new Phonitor 2!


----------



## warrenpchi

third_eye said:


> Update: SPL will be attending the meet and showing their new Phonitor 2!


 
  
 This is going to be pretty exciting!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  With the original Phonitor being one of those most unique amps here, this new Phonitor seems very promising.  We're going to be posting our Audio360 review of it here, but I can tell you all right now, you're going to want to hear this.


----------



## FrankCooter

Please sign me up. If possible I'd like a full table. Gear list in flux, but will include a couple of new DIY tube amps , LCD-3's, possible 845 based electrostatic rig, and a Metrum Octave dac.
  
 Thanks to all you guys doing the heavy lifting to bring this off!


----------



## third_eye

Cavalli Audio and WyWires added to vendor list! As the vendor list continues to grow, I've added vendor website links for more information. More to come!


----------



## kokushu

So I won't bring the speaker then.  It was just a computer speaker anyway nothing really special.


----------



## HiFiKolohe

third_eye said:


> Yes, absolutely! This is the best opportunity to test gear side by side and this is going to be a HUGE event.


----------



## HiFiKolohe

That sounds great, I'll register. I just happened to order a pair of ESW9 and a Fiio e12 for my iPod Classic, my buddy has this set up and after listening I was impressed by the sound quality, should I bring this gear? How exactly does it work, do I set up at a table, do I carry my stuff around? Never been to one of these meets, sorry I'm new to this.


----------



## third_eye

hifikolohe said:


> That sounds great, I'll register. I just happened to order a pair of ESW9 and a Fiio e12 for my iPod Classic, my buddy has this set up and after listening I was impressed by the sound quality, should I bring this gear? How exactly does it work, do I set up at a table, do I carry my stuff around? Never been to one of these meets, sorry I'm new to this.


 
  
 No problem, we were all first timers at some point! If you've got a portable setup, you could just carry around. Folks that have full size rigs (source, dac, amp, headphone/s) can get table space based on the amount of equipment being brought to the meet.


----------



## HiFiKolohe

third_eye said:


> No problem, we were all first timers at some point! If you've got a portable setup, you could just carry around. Folks that have full size rigs (source, dac, amp, headphone/s) can get table space based on the amount of equipment being brought to the meet.


 
 Awesome, I'm looking forward to this meet. I've always wanted a great home HP set up but never had the opportunity to listen to such variety. I ran across this forum while reading reviews, boy am I glad I did, I can't wait!!! Thanks guys!!!


----------



## third_eye

Reference Sounds (Paradox Audio) added to vendor list!


----------



## MemoryLeak

third_eye said:


> Reference Sounds (Paradox Audio) added to vendor list!


 
 This is starting to get reaaaal huge! Keep up the good work.


----------



## LFF

third_eye said:


> Reference Sounds (Paradox Audio) added to vendor list!


 
 Thanks Ethan!
  
 Looking forward to demo'ing my newest headphones at the meet.


----------



## FatmanSize48

I'm already registered, but I failed to select a table size--put me down for half of a table.


----------



## third_eye

fatmansize48 said:


> I'm already registered, but I failed to select a table size--put me down for half of a table.


 
  
 Got you down!


----------



## melomaniac

maybe by march 22 everyone will have their own, but otherwise I could bring the reveel portable amp with me so people can try it... no table space needed tho, it's tiny!


----------



## third_eye

Sennheiser added to vendor list!


----------



## Dean Seislove

third_eye said:


> Sennheiser added to vendor list!


 
 Bigger and bigger, better and better, looks like Can Jam's got nothing on this meet!


----------



## warrenpchi

dean seislove said:


> third_eye said:
> 
> 
> > Sennheiser added to vendor list!
> ...


 
  
 And they're probably bringing some FANTASTIC gear!


----------



## third_eye

warrenpchi said:


> And they're probably bringing some FANTASTIC gear!


 
  
 Yes they are!


----------



## third_eye

Audio High added to vendor list! They will be featuring the Chord Hugo and Meridian Prime among other fantastic products by Chord, Meridian, Belari, and Musical Fidelity!


----------



## shiorisekine

I am so hype for this meet knowing sennheiser will be there  I hope they have meet prices.


----------



## third_eye

Blue Microphones added to vendor list! They have a very exciting new product in development!


----------



## burnspbesq

Changes to my gear list: delete TH600 and Vali (sold), add reveel.  May have some additions between now and then (maybe DT 1350, maybe Momentum On-Ear, Maybe a Line Magnetic or Pathos amp).
  
 I'll also bring my Kingston MobileLite Wireless, which is a pretty neat solution for expanding the capacity of iOS or Android portable sources.


----------



## jkross22

Hi,
  
 Any plans to have a meet up in the San Fernando Valley soon?  I couldn't make the last one you had near Warner Center, but would like to make it next time.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## third_eye

jkross22 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any plans to have a meet up in the San Fernando Valley soon?  I couldn't make the last one you had near Warner Center, but would like to make it next time.
> 
> Thanks!


 
  
 Not this year, this is the big one for 2014.


----------



## bpeng

jkross22 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any plans to have a meet up in the San Fernando Valley soon?  I couldn't make the last one you had near Warner Center, but would like to make it next time.
> 
> Thanks!


 
 I plan to have regular mini-meets this year at my house near Northridge, in Winnetka. There is one on Feb. 15, but it's getting pretty full. I can have something like eight set-ups.
  
 Yeah, not as exciting as a big meet, but I'm hoping we have can have some fun.
  
 Mike


----------



## third_eye

JH Audio added to vendor list!


----------



## Sko0byDoo

third_eye said:


> Sennheiser added to vendor list!


 
  
 Any chance an Orpheus system will show up with Sennheiser?


----------



## third_eye

sko0bydoo said:


> Any chance an Orpheus system will show up with Sennheiser?




That might be a tough one!!


----------



## third_eye

E.A.R. added to vendor list! I'm stoked to finally get a chance to hear the legendary HP4 headphone amp!


----------



## third_eye

Apogee Electronics added to vendor list! They will be bringing the Apogee One, Apogee Duet 2, and Symphony I/O!


----------



## sling5s

Count me in. Sounds great.


----------



## third_eye

sling5s said:


> Count me in. Sounds great.


 
  
 Cool! Do you need table space?


----------



## sling5s

No, just attending, no equipment.  I may bring my LCD2 rev. 1 so can compare to the LCD-X.


----------



## Edwood

Very good chance I'll go.  I'm asking Dr. Fang Bian if he can send some HifiMan goodies.  If he does, I'll need some table space.  I'll be bringing my EF-6 Amp as well.


----------



## third_eye

edwood said:


> Very good chance I'll go.  I'm asking Dr. Fang Bian if he can send some HifiMan goodies.  If he does, I'll need some table space.  I'll be bringing my EF-6 Amp as well.


 
  
 Excellent!  BTW, I think we met at a meet in Irvine a very long time ago, maybe 2005?


----------



## Edwood

third_eye said:


> Excellent!  BTW, I think we met at a meet in Irvine a very long time ago, maybe 2005?


 
  Yes, most likely.


----------



## third_eye

Gary from Affordable Audio has confirmed the following gear for the meet, really looking forward to this!!
  
 Third generation King Sound headphones
 King Sound amps
 Chord Hugo DAC/headphone amp
 Baetis Revolution media server


----------



## 65535

Signed up, looking forward to it.


----------



## warrenpchi

Ethan and I are still working hard to add more exhibitors.  We're almost at capacity as far as exhibitor space goes and can only fit a few more, but here's what we've got so far:
 ​ ​  
 More updates coming soon!


----------



## wahsmoh

Hey guys for table space I think I will need a whole table. I am bringing my desktop setup which includes a monitor. I will have my Asgard 2 and Bifrost Uber stack as well as my DT880 :] and possibly some new IEMs or Alpha dogs by then


----------



## santacore

I am looking forward to attending. Thanks for all the hard work guys!


----------



## third_eye

santacore said:


> I am looking forward to attending. Thanks for all the hard work guys!


 
  
 Cool! Let us know if you need table space!


----------



## third_eye

wahsmoh said:


> Hey guys for table space I think I will need a whole table. I am bringing my desktop setup which includes a monitor. I will have my Asgard 2 and Bifrost Uber stack as well as my DT880 :] and possibly some new IEMs or Alpha dogs by then


 
  
 Got you down......you should be ok with 1/2 a table with that rig!


----------



## Byronb

Third_eye, is no one bringing a pair HD600's? I didn't see them on the list. If that is the case I can bring a pair and let someone hook it to their rig or whatever. Let me know.


----------



## 65535

I don't mean to be condescending or anything, but in order to maximize space for other vendors to bring products I think that duplicates should try to be avoided. If a vendor is bringing their goods and a forum member has them might not be super worthwhile to double table space to duplicate a setup.


----------



## darinf

65535 said:


> I don't mean to be condescending or anything, but in order to maximize space for other vendors to bring products I think that duplicates should try to be avoided. If a vendor is bringing their goods and a forum member has them might not be super worthwhile to double table space to duplicate a setup.


 
 Yes, but it's tricky when you factor in sources, DACs, amps, and headphones. Even if say vendor X will be demoing all their products, they may be using them with different gear. It's unlikely they will have exactly the same gear as another member. Then it's also unlikely that they will let you take their gear to another table to try out a different combo. Right?
  
 I am not saying we shouldn't worry about duplicate gear, but just because Sennheiser will be there doesn't mean no one should bother bringing any HD800's, etc.


----------



## 65535

I agree, but you'd be surprised if you're courteous and fastidious that vendors may let you borrow gear to test with other gear. That's not always the case, but if someones bringing a combo that a vendor is bringing just to setup a table with it seems like a waste.
  
 However if the venue doesn't fill up then I see no issue at all. But if space is tight I'd rather see more vendors than users.


----------



## wahsmoh

darinf said:


> Yes, but it's tricky when you factor in sources, DACs, amps, and headphones. Even if say vendor X will be demoing all their products, they may be using them with different gear. It's unlikely they will have exactly the same gear as another member. Then it's also unlikely that they will let you take their gear to another table to try out a different combo. Right?
> 
> I am not saying we shouldn't worry about duplicate gear, but just because Sennheiser will be there doesn't mean no one should bother bringing any HD800's, etc.


 
 I agree with what darinf said. At the San Diego meet I heard two different HD800 setups and heard differences between them. One happened to be darinf's that I really enjoyed listening to.
  
 Just because a vendor is displaying the same or similar equipment they might be playing music you don't like or another user may have a different DAC paired with that set of cans. I say the more the merrier


----------



## Netforce

Wrong post please delete


----------



## Sil3nce

Just coming down to help out 
 Don't think I posted in this thread yet. Cheers!


----------



## Byronb

65535 said:


> I don't mean to be condescending or anything, but in order to maximize space for other vendors to bring products I think that duplicates should try to be avoided. If a vendor is bringing their goods and a forum member has them might not be super worthwhile to double table space to duplicate a setup.


 
  
 I am not asking for table space, as all my gear has already been represented. I was merely asking if someone that did have table space wanted to add a pair of the HD600's to their mix, as the phones are not currently on the list. Just trying to fill in the gaps where I can, never really gave any thought to Senn being there, as I am not sure what they will bring.


----------



## warrenpchi

Hey everyone, I have a special request for y'all.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If you're planning to bring a Mac of any kind as your source, please PM me a.s.a.p.  Thanks!


----------



## goldenSHK

Really hope there will be Fostex TH600/TH900s there, but so far it doesn't look like there are any. Last LA Meet there was just one TH600 if I recall correctly and the lone TH900 seemed to be a demo from HeadAmp. It'd be really cool if we could get the top closed headphones at the meet to see what everyone's personal preference is for the all time best closed headphone ever made. We already have people bringing the LCD XCs, Alpha Dogs, and Slant Paradox.


----------



## UmustBKidn

warrenpchi said:


> Ethan and I are still working hard to add more exhibitors.  We're almost at capacity as far as exhibitor space goes and can only fit a few more, but here's what we've got so far:
> ​ ​
> More updates coming soon!


 
  
 Uhhh... are we supposed to fit that into our profiles? lol
  
 Oh man. That was my 500th post. I should have made it more intellectual and audiophile-ish than that.
  
 Is audiophile-ish a word?


----------



## third_eye

byronb said:


> Third_eye, is no one bringing a pair HD600's? I didn't see them on the list. If that is the case I can bring a pair and let someone hook it to their rig or whatever. Let me know.


 
  
 I would definitely bring them! Happy to hook them up to my own rig!


----------



## Byronb

third_eye said:


> I would definitely bring them! Happy to hook them up to my own rig!


 
 Roger that, then feel free to add them to the list!


----------



## warrenpchi

warrenpchi said:


> Hey everyone, I have a special request for y'all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Trust me you guys, nothing to fear here (as everyone who has already PMmed me about this).  If you're gonna have a Mac at the meet, this would be a good thing for you.
  


goldenshk said:


> Really hope there will be Fostex TH600/TH900s there, but so far it doesn't look like there are any.


 
  
 Ethan and I are working on it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


umustbkidn said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan and I are still working hard to add more exhibitors.  We're almost at capacity as far as exhibitor space goes and can only fit a few more, but here's what we've got so far:
> ...


 
  
 Sadly no... it won't show up.  Yes, I've tried.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


umustbkidn said:


> Oh man. That was my 500th post. I should have made it more intellectual and audiophile-ish than that.
> 
> Is audiophile-ish a word?


 
  
 No... but it should be!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


byronb said:


> third_eye said:
> 
> 
> > I would definitely bring them! Happy to hook them up to my own rig!
> ...


 
  
 I agree, especially as I'm one of those people that prefer the HD 600 to the HD 650.


----------



## FatmanSize48

I wasn't going to bring my computer, but since I'm sniffing a delectable treat in store for me if I do so...


----------



## warrenpchi

fatmansize48 said:


> I wasn't going to bring my computer, but since I'm sniffing a delectable treat in store for me if I do so...


 
  
 As long as it's a Mac, then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Sil3nce

warrenpchi said:


> As long as it's a Mac, then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 OH NO HE DIDN'T.


----------



## warrenpchi

sil3nce said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > As long as it's a Mac, then
> ...


 
  
 Believe me, as a PC user, I wish I could get in on this.


----------



## third_eye

warrenpchi said:


> Believe me, as a PC user, I wish I could get in on this.


 
  
 You need to come to the dark side!


----------



## third_eye

Eddie Current added to vendor list!


----------



## warrenpchi

Wouldn't have been the same without them.


----------



## Byronb

So this will be my first meet and I have an etiquette question, is it acceptable to bring your own HP's to listen to other members amps? I assume that as long as you have talked to the owner of the equipment it would be ok, I just want to make sure I don't do the wrong thing.


----------



## third_eye

byronb said:


> So this will be my first meet and I have an etiquette question, is it acceptable to bring your own HP's to listen to other members amps? I assume that as long as you have talked to the owner of the equipment it would be ok, I just want to make sure I don't do the wrong thing.


 
  
 Yes! That's one of the best things about meets like this. It gives us the opportunity to listen to our headphones with multiple different amps. Just need to make sure that when plugging in the source is either off and/or volume on the amp is at 0.


----------



## Byronb

Cool, I am excited, can't wait!!!!


----------



## alexsv

Here's our list of stuff we're bringing:
  
 Headphones:
  
   Audeze LCD-X
   JPS Labs Abyss
   Sennheiser HD600
  
 Headphone Amp: Wells Audio Myth (New as yet unannounced)
  
 DAC: Lampizator Level 5
  
 Sources: Esoteric SA60 and Windows PC with JRiver Media Center 19
  
 Power Broker AC Distribution System and a bunch of WyWires HP, power and signal cables


----------



## santacore

Nice Alex! I look forward to seeing you there.
  
 John


----------



## alexsv

Almost forgot...Also bringing an Astell & Kern AK120.


----------



## Dean Seislove

Thanks, Alex, I've never heard the Abyss or the new LCD-X headphones, so I'm looking forward to getting a chance to do so. I know that your wires will be excellent, as always!


----------



## third_eye

Hard to believe we're only 5 weeks away! Please make sure to get me your table space requirements, the most updated list is in post #2. Also, for those that have not yet registered, please start! We would love to get a head start on badge creation, etc...


----------



## warrenpchi

third_eye said:


> Also, for those that have not yet registered, please start! We would love to get a head start on badge creation, etc...


 
  
 Yes!  Amen to that!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  All those personalized badges with the avatars and such do take a bit of time to create.


----------



## warrenpchi

Barring any unforeseen circumstances, looks like Jude will be making the trek out here to join us!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ethan, table-allocation-wise, Jude's cool sharing a table with me.
  
 This meet just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## third_eye

Awesome!!


----------



## 1974

edwood said:


> Very good chance I'll go.  I'm asking Dr. Fang Bian if he can send some HifiMan goodies.  If he does, I'll need some table space.  I'll be bringing my EF-6 Amp as well.


 
  
 Hope to see you there, been dying to try out an EF6 amp!
  
 Pretty sure I can make it, so add me and my inventory below for half a table if there's still room.


----------



## UmustBKidn

third_eye said:


> Hard to believe we're only 5 weeks away! Please make sure to get me your table space requirements, the most updated list is in post #2. Also, for those that have not yet registered, please start! We would love to get a head start on badge creation, etc...


 
  
 I just learned this past week that I may be working that day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 So if I do show up, I'll have to register at the door.


----------



## warrenpchi

WUT?


----------



## reddyxm

AND I'm registered.
  
 I'm sure there will be some young folk there but I feel like everyone will ask me where my parents are. xD


----------



## vincent199122

Because it's easy to lose yourself in the realm of good audio.


----------



## Airstripone

I will be there. From LA, travel light.


----------



## UmustBKidn

warrenpchi said:


> WUT?


 
  
 I know. It makes me want to cry. But when we start a round of testing, we're working 20 hours a day, 7 days a week, for weeks at a time. The next round is supposed to start March 17th.
  
 I am hoping for a schedule slip.


----------



## wolfetan44

umustbkidn said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > WUT?
> ...


 
 UmustBKidn!!


----------



## third_eye

wolfetan44 said:


> UmustBKidn!!


 
  
 OK, now we need to find a way for you to be able to attend!! Bay Area charter bus maybe?


----------



## uzi

third_eye said:


> OK, now we need to find a way for you to be able to attend!! Bay Area charter bus maybe?


 
 Hah, I plan to drive down from the Bay Area, but doubt his folks would go for me giving him a lift.


----------



## Ultimate Mango

I will try to be there (no guarantee with my travel schedule). I have a set of Noble K10s I can bring with; they may not fit anyone but they are really beautiful. Maybe I'll just put them at the Noble table. 
  
 Not sure when the Geek Pulse is out, but if I have it by then, I'll bring it, too.


----------



## wolfetan44

third_eye said:


> wolfetan44 said:
> 
> 
> > UmustBKidn!!
> ...


 
 Not possible man


----------



## third_eye

wolfetan44 said:


> Not possible man


 
  
 Bummer


----------



## wolfetan44

third_eye said:


> wolfetan44 said:
> 
> 
> > Not possible man
> ...


 
 Tell me about it


----------



## FatmanSize48

Just wait another four centuries for our high-speed rail link to be completed!


----------



## warrenpchi

reddyxm said:


> AND I'm registered.
> 
> I'm sure there will be some young folk there but I feel like everyone will ask me where my parents are. xD


 
  
 Um, don't be too sure about that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I went to a meet last year where I shared a table with someone pretty young, who had to leave the meet early to go to baseball practice.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


wolfetan44 said:


> third_eye said:
> 
> 
> > > Originally Posted by *wolfetan44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


 
  
 Got baseball practice again?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Kidding, it's just your parents being good parents.  That said, we'd love to meet them someday - in case they ever feel like driving you down.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


umustbkidn said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > WUT?
> ...


 
  
 Me too.  Maybe I can write you a note or something?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


> Originally Posted by *uzi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hah, I plan to drive down from the Bay Area


 
  
 Bringing a rig?


----------



## wolfetan44

warrenpchi said:


> reddyxm said:
> 
> 
> > AND I'm registered.
> ...


 
 Hey, thats me! Ha. CEE TEE met my mom last time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe you did too?


----------



## uzi

warrenpchi said:


> Bringing a rig?


 
 Debating it.  At the Bay Area show, I brought:
  
 * Emotiva Mini-X (paired with HE-500 and Alpha Dog)
 * Bottlehead Crack+Speedball (paired with HD650, DT880/600, and DT770/80)
 * Burson Soloist (paired with all five)
  
 Then just my Macbook Pro and an HRT Musicstreamer II+ ... and I hung around so I could move the RCA cables to whatever amp/headphone pairing folks wanted to listen to.  As a result, I didn't get to wander around and listen to other folks' stuff.  If I do bring something, it'll just be just one of those amps and only one or two headphones to go with it... that way, I can leave things running and go enjoy the rest of the show.
  
 It'd probably be the Soloist or the Crack, depending on what folks want me to bring (if anything).  The main thing is I want to be able to wander around this time.


----------



## Byronb

uzi said:


> Debating it.  At the Bay Area show, I brought:
> 
> * Emotiva Mini-X (paired with HE-500 and Alpha Dog)
> * Bottlehead Crack+Speedball (paired with HD650, DT880/600, and DT770/80)
> ...


 
  
 I for one would love it if you brought the Crack, I have been reading all these post about it's synergy with the HD650 and I would love to get a chance to experience it for myself.


----------



## warrenpchi

wolfetan44 said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > reddyxm said:
> ...


 
  
 Nope, I've never met them.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Someday though...
  


uzi said:


> Macbook Pro


 
  
 Don't forget to PM me your info!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 BTW, bad things generally don't happen down here.  Even with all the people there last year, there was only one incident.  Someone made off with one of third_eye's surge protectors, and that someone was me.  So I'm thinking it'll be relatively safe to wander.
  


byronb said:


> I for one would love it if you brought the Crack


 
  
 Lol, I told him the same thing!


----------



## UmustBKidn

Quote:


wolfetan44 said:


> UmustBKidn!!


  
 Quote:


third_eye said:


> OK, now we need to find a way for you to be able to attend!! Bay Area charter bus maybe?


 
  
 Actually, I will be in San Diego. My home away from home. It's a long story. It's also a long commute.
  
 On the bright side, I am employed. It's hard to complain about that these days.


----------



## third_eye

Update: Our table setup is almost complete! We will have a total of 54 (6') tables at this meet divided into 5 rooms. 3 of the rooms will be dedicated to vendors with a total of 38 tables and 2 rooms will be dedicated to members with 16 tables. We expect the vendor list to be complete by the end of the week and for members that need table space and don't see an allocation in post #2, please post in the thread or via PM to me or Warren.


----------



## Edwood

I mentioned it before in PM, but I'll need a table.  Will be bringing the HifiMan Beast, the EF-6 Amp.  Also HE-6 Headphones.  And will set up gear from HifiMan with my EF-6 Amp.  Should at the least be the HE-560 and HM-901 as a source.


----------



## third_eye

edwood said:


> I mentioned it before in PM, but I'll need a table.  Will be bringing the HifiMan Beast, the EF-6 Amp.  Also HE-6 Headphones.  And will set up gear from HifiMan with my EF-6 Amp.  Should at the least be the HE-560 and HM-901 as a source.


 
  
 Got you down! I'm really excited to hear the Beast and the new HE-560!


----------



## third_eye

Exit Level Audio added to vendor list! They will be bringing their custom 20B Vacuum Tube Headphone amplifier and a Resonessence Labs Mirus Dac for audition.


----------



## vincent199122

Now I'm so pumped up for the LCD-X vs. HE-560 comparison.


----------



## third_eye

Me too!


----------



## ocswing

I'll be attending, but mainly as an observer. Not bringing anything to demo.


----------



## smellyfungus

edwood said:


> I mentioned it before in PM, but I'll need a table.  Will be bringing the HifiMan Beast, the EF-6 Amp.  Also HE-6 Headphones.  And will set up gear from HifiMan with my EF-6 Amp.  Should at the least be the HE-560 and HM-901 as a source.




is the he560 for sure or pending if they release it by the time the meet happens?
I was gonna skip the meet due to work but I'd try to get time off to listen to a pair of cans I'm quite interested in buying one day.


----------



## wahsmoh

third_eye said:


> Got you down! I'm really excited to hear the Beast and the new HE-560!


 
  
 My pockets are going to be sore in 2014. I now have to compare the Alpha Dog to He-560. Closed vs. open but they are both in the same price range.
 edit** actually I am wrong, its $599 vs $899. If the 560s live up to the hype I'd have to get them for those sexy wooden cups and the new headband alone :]


----------



## Edwood

smellyfungus said:


> is the he560 for sure or pending if they release it by the time the meet happens?
> I was gonna skip the meet due to work but I'd try to get time off to listen to a pair of cans I'm quite interested in buying one day.


 

 Barring some kind of problem with shipping, the HE-560 should be there.  If it's not a final retail version it will be the latest pre-production one.


----------



## dallan

Wish i could have gone, just home from work and too far away to get there.


----------



## driguy

Hello Guys, 
 What is your normal protocol for attendees bringing their own music and what format do they use? I will bring a hard drive with plenty of music for comparisons in various resolutions including DSD but as always folks would like to hear what they are familiar with. I will bring a computer so people will be able to play CD's. SD cards can be accommodated as well. The Mirus DAC can take an SD card in the front panel as well to bypass the computer. 
 Regards, 
 Tony Landry 
 www.exitlevelaudio.com
 www.resonnesencelabs.com
  
 Please note that I am not an official Resonnesence dealer or rep but I have received permission from them to represent the company at this meet. I will have my personal Mirus DAC and have been promised a Herus DAC from them to show as well. Looking forward to the meet. I have exhibited at RMAF before but I am open to suggestions from you guys as to what I can do to make my presentation go as smoothly as possible. 
 Headphones will be HD-800's. 
 I do not want to take up space here without permission describing my product. Is it OK to put links in the messages? Website update coming soon.


----------



## Sam Edwards

dallan said:


> Wish i could have gone, just home from work and too far away to get there.


 
 I think you're a month early. Hopefully see you there in March!


----------



## dallan

Oh! Maybe i will be able to go….. gotta check again to be sure i can't get out of work, or at least half day…?
  
 Edit, where is my head….Just been debating different headphones and took a breath and bought one used on Amazon market place.  Hope it's in as good a shape as advertised, i generally only buy new but low on funds so this was a stretch.


----------



## smellyfungus

edwood said:


> Barring some kind of problem with shipping, the HE-560 should be there.  If it's not a final retail version it will be the latest pre-production one.


 

 Works for me, tickets bought. Have a feeling there will be a lotta people waiting to demo this one.


----------



## third_eye

driguy said:


> Hello Guys,
> What is your normal protocol for attendees bringing their own music and what format do they use? I will bring a hard drive with plenty of music for comparisons in various resolutions including DSD but as always folks would like to hear what they are familiar with. I will bring a computer so people will be able to play CD's. SD cards can be accommodated as well. The Mirus DAC can take an SD card in the front panel as well to bypass the computer.
> Regards,
> Tony Landry
> ...


 
  
 Great news on Resonnesence and thanks for pointing out that files can be played directly from an SD card. I think most attendees will bring their own DAP's, Ipads, CD's, and possibly laptops.


----------



## third_eye

smellyfungus said:


> Works for me, tickets bought. Have a feeling there will be a lotta people waiting to demo this one.


 
  
 Yes, this is going to be a busy table!


----------



## third_eye

dallan said:


> Oh! Maybe i will be able to go….. gotta check again to be sure i can't get out of work, or at least half day…?
> 
> Edit, where is my head….Just been debating different headphones and took a breath and bought one used on Amazon market place.  Hope it's in as good a shape as advertised, i generally only buy new but low on funds so this was a stretch.


 
  
 Cool! Hope you can make it!


----------



## Odin412

I would like to attend but I'm new at this so I hope it's OK to just attend as an 'observer', although a very interested and excited observer...


----------



## Sam Edwards

odin412 said:


> I would like to attend but I'm new at this so I hope it's OK to just attend as an 'observer', although a very interested and excited observer...


 
 Hope to see you there.


----------



## third_eye

odin412 said:


> I would like to attend but I'm new at this so I hope it's OK to just attend as an 'observer', although a very interested and excited observer...


 

 Of course!


----------



## third_eye

Here is the updated table list (from post #2) for attendees showing full and 1/2 table allocations. For those on the list, please let me know if the table allocation is accurate and if you still need this space. For those that need table space that are not on this list, please let me know!
  
  
 third_eye/shioriskine* (1)*
 warrenpchi/Jude *(1)*
 mikemercer *(1)*
 Sam Edwards *(0.5)*
 morserotonin *(1)*
 ohhgourami *(0.5)*
 kokushu *(0.5)*
 Netforce *(0.5)*
 FatmanSize48 *(0.5)*
 n3rdling *(1)*
 russtafarian *(0.5)*
 burnspbesq *(1)*
 Danny Buoy *(1)*
 htndang *(0.5)*
 zippy2001 *(0.5)*
 mbritt *(0.5)*
 wahsmoh *(0.5)*
 FrankCooter *(1)*
 Edwood *(1)*


----------



## CrocCap

I should be able to come to this.  I can bring a vintage turntable and receiver, and my DT880's.  That should be one full table, if there is still room.


----------



## third_eye

croccap said:


> I should be able to come to this.  I can bring a vintage turntable and receiver, and my DT880's.  That should be one full table, if there is still room.


 


 Got you down for a full table at the moment, but we may have to squeeze to a 1/2 table if we get more demand. The table size is 72" x 30" so it should be able to accommodate 2 full size rigs.


----------



## third_eye

Bakoon Products added to vendor list! They will be bringing their HPA-21 and new HPA-01 amplifiers!


----------



## Astrozombie

Do we need to sign up if we don't need a table? Can we bring stuff even if we don't have a table?


----------



## Clemmaster

Will be there.
 I don't know what gear I should bring.
  
 I can always bring my headphones (HE-6 + Vegan pads & HE-5LE + Alpha Pads).
 I don't know if I should bring my DAC(s) and Amp(s).
 I currently own the Yulong DA8 & A18, Ciunas DAC and Hifiman EF-6 (which I don't plan to bring).
 Probably will get the SA-31SE amp for the HE-5LE. Would be interesting to try out the HE-560 off it.


----------



## third_eye

astrozombie said:


> Do we need to sign up if we don't need a table? Can we bring stuff even if we don't have a table?


 
 Yes, please register even if you don't need a table. In addition to the benefit of the presale ticket price, we want to be able to prepare as many name badges in advance. And yes, definitely bring your own gear and music to audition even if you are not hosting a table!


----------



## third_eye

clemmaster said:


> Will be there.
> I don't know what gear I should bring.
> 
> I can always bring my headphones (HE-6 + Vegan pads & HE-5LE + Alpha Pads).
> ...


 
  
 Got you down, let me know if you want a 1/2 table!


----------



## Clemmaster

third_eye said:


> Got you down, let me know if you want a 1/2 table!


 
  
 It's my first meet and I have no idea what to expect. I want to try some gears and I fear that getting a table would bind me to it.


----------



## third_eye

NuForce and Light Harmonic added to vendor list! This now completes our lineup of vendors for the 2014 meet!


----------



## third_eye

We are now finalizing our meet raffle, you will not want to miss this! Stay tuned!


----------



## warrenpchi

third_eye said:


> NuForce and Light Harmonic added to vendor list! This now completes our lineup of vendors for the 2014 meet!


 
  
 Holy moly, it didn't quite occur to me just how big it's gotten, until I ran into trouble trying to fit all of the exhibitors into the promo sheet!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

  
 Ethan and I have been chatting with the exhibitors about their roadmaps.  And without going into forbidden details, let's just say that some of the exhibitors above have crazy stuff coming out that doesn't even [publicly] exist yet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  With any luck, maybe some of those items will be making an appearance?  In any case, you do *NOT* want to miss this one.
  
*And yes, whether you need a table or not, please register yourself and all of your friends that are coming.  This helps us out a lot in terms of making sure everything goes smoothly (e.g. making meet badges, having enough water stations located throughout the floor, mundane but important things like that).  Seriously, please register.  Table or not.  Thanks!*    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ​ *Click here to register:  http://tinyurl.com/LASoCal2014*​  
 We'll be posting a lot of updates soon about the gear, *significant* show specials, and insane raffle prizes (like $1,000 gift certificates - no joke).


----------



## wahsmoh

warrenpchi said:


> Holy moly, it didn't quite occur to me just how big it's gotten, until I ran into trouble trying to fit all of the exhibitors into the promo sheet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I am registering right now! Sorry about the delay I have a midterm tomorrow at 8 AM and today is my unofficial birthday. I was born on Leap Day so technically my birthday does not [publicly] exist this year


----------



## third_eye

wahsmoh said:


> I am registering right now! Sorry about the delay I have a midterm tomorrow at 8 AM and today is my unofficial birthday. I was born on Leap Day so technically my birthday does not [publicly] exist this year


 
  
 Happy Birthday!


----------



## warrenpchi

> Originally Posted by *wahsmoh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 No worries, just wanted to make sure that we have as much set up as possible so that everyone can just show up and have a great time!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Also, astronomically-speaking, each year is 365.25 days... so *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!  *


----------



## GeneraI

Damn! I wish I could come ,but I live pretty far way. I wouldn't have anything to bring anyways ,but I would still love to hear the gear.


----------



## warrenpchi

generai said:


> I would still love to hear the gear.


 
  
 That's a perfect reason to come!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Listening to gear, meeting friends, taking advantage of show discounts, crazy ass raffle, and then having a group dinner with Head-Fiers in the evening.  I'm trying to see the downside here but I'm stumped.


----------



## third_eye

warrenpchi said:


> That's a perfect reason to come!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yep. Especially since someone is traveling in all the way from Japan!!!


----------



## warrenpchi

third_eye said:


> Yep. Especially since someone is traveling in all the way from Japan!!!


 
  
 That's like a whole other country and stuff.


----------



## Byronb

This is going to be awesome!!!!!


----------



## warrenpchi

byronb said:


> This is going to be awesome!!!!!


 
  
 You took the words right out of my mou-
  
 There are a couple more surprises coming, but I can't reveal them quite yet, except to say that they will only be available to people that attend.


----------



## durwood101

I am down in San Diego and would like to come. My only gear that I will have is a new pair of MrSpeakers Alpha Dogs that I ordered last week in matte black....hoping to find a mate.


----------



## warrenpchi

durwood101 said:


> I am down in San Diego and would like to come. My only gear that I will have is a new pair of MrSpeakers Alpha Dogs that I ordered last week in matte black....hoping to find a mate.


 
  
 Glad to have ya!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  In fact, we moved the meet down to the OC this year specifically to make it easier for our SD brethren to join in!


----------



## durwood101

Cool, I'm excited. I haven't contributed to the forum But I'm looking forward to meeting as many headfi's as I can....


----------



## wahsmoh

durwood101 said:


> Cool, I'm excited. I haven't contributed to the forum But I'm looking forward to meeting as many headfi's as I can....


 
 I've been wanting to hear them Alpha Dogs again so badly!!! Carpool?  Also the matte black pair is way more sleek and low profile than the original candy red. I think they would look stylish on the go as a portable headphone


----------



## warrenpchi

durwood101 said:


> Cool, I'm excited. I haven't contributed to the forum But I'm looking forward to meeting as many headfi's as I can....


 
  
 You will after this!  Talking to people, in a perfectly normal way, about gear that the rest of the world doesn't even know exists, can lead to great friendships!  It's that understanding between people, where you don't have to explain the hobby first.  Put it this way... when you're at a meet, and people ask you what you're listening to, they won't give you a What look when you talk about the gear instead of the name of the song.
  


wahsmoh said:


> durwood101 said:
> 
> 
> > Cool, I'm excited. I haven't contributed to the forum But I'm looking forward to meeting as many headfi's as I can....
> ...


 
  
 You guys should totally carpool!  Head-Fi carpools are seriously fun!


----------



## LiteKirby

Wow I'm only like, 10 minutes away from South Coast Plaza
  
 Ack
  
 I kinda wanna go, but I have like, nothing to bring of high quality 
  
 Maybe my 600s and Momentums, but I'm sure like, everyone else will have those and/or higher quality stuff
  
 But getting to meet other Head-Fiers and audition possible upgrades, so tempted...


----------



## warrenpchi

litekirby said:


> I kinda wanna go, but I have like, nothing to bring of high quality


 
  
 Lol, bring you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Come listen to gear, hang out with us, and just generally have a good time.
  


litekirby said:


> Maybe my 600s and Momentums, but I'm sure like, everyone else will have those and/or higher quality stuff


 
  
 Bring the HD 600.  You can use it to audition new amps, DACs, etc.  It helps to audition source gear with headphones that you are already very familiar with.
  


litekirby said:


> But getting to meet other Head-Fiers and audition possible upgrades, so tempted...


 
  
 That's like the best part of these meets!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Seriously though, to anyone that is thinking about coming, just come and have fun.  I promise, none of the people that are bringing stuff do it to show off.


----------



## UnityIsPower

Yes

ASG 2
GR07 BE


----------



## LiteKirby

Ah, I'll go
  
 I'll be bringing
 Sennheiser HD600
 JH11
  
 And I suppose my FiiO X3


----------



## warrenpchi

Ah, had a little more than you initially led on eh?


----------



## LiteKirby

warrenpchi said:


> Ah, had a little more than you initially led on eh?




Maybe a bit 

Submitted form + paid

Gotta drive down there sometime beforehand and get an idea of where the hotel is. I know where the Mall itself is so yeah

A bit of an addition to list

HD600s have an occ copper cable from headphonelounge (Ted's headfood)
JH11s will have an occ silver cable also from Ted

Though kinda hard to share CIEMs !

If I decide to bring a friend, how would I go about that?


----------



## third_eye

litekirby said:


> If I decide to bring a friend, how would I go about that?


 
  
 Just have them fill out the form, or fill out for them!


----------



## drockmalone

I want to go i live in tustin. Do i just pay at the door?


----------



## third_eye

drockmalone said:


> I want to go i live in tustin. Do i just pay at the door?


 
  
 Cool! Please register using the link provided in the first post of this thread. It's $15 if you pay in advance via paypal or $20 cash at the door.


----------



## mikemercer

third_eye said:


> Cool! Please register using the link provided in the first post of this thread. It's $15 if you pay in advance via paypal or $20 cash at the door.


 
 yeah! 
  
 Even pneumonia couldn't keep me from this event w/ my boys!
 I'm just SO SORRY I couldn't do more than make a few phone calls to help!
  
 But after 5 weeks down I'm back! Doc says take it slow, well, he also said I'd be down 
 for 8 weeks, and after 5 I beat it...
  
 PSYCHED FOR THIS
  
 So it looks like I'm going to bring this for my rig now:
  
 MacBook/Amarra as source (MAYBE bring my Music Hall USB-1 turntable as source too - packin my VPI's would be too much right now)
 McIntosh D100 as DAC (with its own headphone amp/output) running balanced
 into Cavalli Audio Liquid Gold
 Audeze LCD-X and XC, plus HD800s as the cans!
 Running balanced front to back!
  
 Plus my Alpha Dogs for use w/ the D100's headphone output.
  
 Whaddya think bout dat????


----------



## third_eye

mikemercer said:


> yeah!
> 
> Even pneumonia couldn't keep me from this event w/ my boys!
> I'm just SO SORRY I couldn't do more than make a few phone calls to help!
> ...


 
  
 LOVE IT!!! Get ready for a FUN weekend!!


----------



## petervenkman

Planning on attending. Can bring my new acquired Stax gear.
  
 Lambda Normal Bias
 SRM-T1 *ecc**99* modified (serviced and modded by Spritzer)


----------



## swannie007

Would love a t-shirt with the meet logo on it so I can sport it in Australia!! Just make sure you have some REALLY big ones as I am not a small guy!


----------



## third_eye

petervenkman said:


> Planning on attending. Can bring my new acquired Stax gear.
> 
> Lambda Normal Bias
> SRM-T1 *ecc**99* modified (serviced and modded by Spritzer)


 
 Cool! I'll put you down for 1/2 a table!


----------



## third_eye

swannie007 said:


> Would love a t-shirt with the meet logo on it so I can sport it in Australia!! Just make sure you have some REALLY big ones as I am not a small guy!


 
  
 hmmm, let's see if we can make that happen!


----------



## Dean Seislove

mikemercer said:


> yeah!
> 
> Even pneumonia couldn't keep me from this event w/ my boys!
> I'm just SO SORRY I couldn't do more than make a few phone calls to help!
> ...


 
 I think that your idea of taking it slow would put me in the hospital! Looking forward to swapping stories, catching up...and hearing your most excellent gear!


----------



## swannie007

Would appreciate it very much. Hopefully I will be able to pick it up in person as I will be in Irvine on holiday from Australia. I am supposed to travel to friends in Grover Beach on Friday but I will try to delay my travel for a day so that I can attend. I have never been to a meet before and am dying to try some of the good gear that is not seen here in Oz.


----------



## third_eye

swannie007 said:


> Would appreciate it very much. Hopefully I will be able to pick it up in person as I will be in Irvine on holiday from Australia. I am supposed to travel to friends in Grover Beach on Friday but I will try to delay my travel for a day so that I can attend. I have never been to a meet before and am dying to try some of the good gear that is not seen here in Oz.


 
  
 Wow, what AMAZING timing!!! You are in for a TREAT!!!


----------



## warrenpchi

litekirby said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, had a little more than you initially led on eh?
> ...


 
  
 Remember, the main ingredient of a Head-Fi meet is Head-Fiers... and their friends.  Even if you brought nothing, there would still be WAY too much to listen to during the course of only one day.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But it's nice to have your own gear with which to audition other stuff in the signal chain, or for A/Bing.
  


mikemercer said:


> third_eye said:
> 
> 
> > Cool! Please register using the link provided in the first post of this thread. It's $15 if you pay in advance via paypal or $20 cash at the door.
> ...


 
  
 Definitely leave the pneumonia at home.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


third_eye said:


> swannie007 said:
> 
> 
> > Would love a t-shirt with the meet logo on it so I can sport it in Australia!! Just make sure you have some REALLY big ones as I am not a small guy!
> ...


 
  
 That's Head-Fi code for "Warren, get to work!  Go do some of dat graphics schiit."  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


dean seislove said:


> I think that your idea of taking it slow would put me in the hospital! Looking forward to swapping stories, catching up...and hearing your most excellent gear!


 
  
 You and me both!  Oh BTW, and this'll be announced soon, but the LAOCAS will be there too!
  


third_eye said:


> swannie007 said:
> 
> 
> > Would appreciate it very much. Hopefully I will be able to pick it up in person as I will be in Irvine on holiday from Australia. I am supposed to travel to friends in Grover Beach on Friday but I will try to delay my travel for a day so that I can attend. I have never been to a meet before and am dying to try some of the good gear that is not seen here in Oz.
> ...


 
  
 +1!  I keep trying to get our friend and fellow 360er Lachlan (a_recording here on HF) to come out, but his schedule is pretty packed these days.


----------



## Byronb

mikemercer said:


> yeah!
> 
> Even pneumonia couldn't keep me from this event w/ my boys!
> I'm just SO SORRY I couldn't do more than make a few phone calls to help!
> ...


 
  
 *DROOL*


----------



## Geesweb

I am planning to attend. I will bring my setup of AKG Q701 and Objective 2 Amp.

See you guys there!


----------



## warrenpchi

geesweb said:


> I am planning to attend. I will bring my setup of AKG Q701 and Objective 2 Amp.
> 
> See you guys there!


 
  
 Happy to have ya!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 BTW, for you first-timers, here are the three most commonly-said thing about practically every meet:
  
 1.  It was a great meet!
 2.  Everyone was so nice!
 3.  There wasn't enough time...
  
 Regarding that last one, you're gonna want to make a list of the things that you want to hear so you don't miss anything.


----------



## LiteKirby

Is it possible to buy stuff at meets? I've got a bit saved up I want to use haha

And yeah I'm making my list of stuff I want to demo


----------



## warrenpchi

litekirby said:


> Is it possible to buy stuff at meets? I've got a bit saved up I want to use haha
> 
> And yeah I'm making my list of stuff I want to demo


 
  
 Yes, it is!  Not all of the exhibitors will be selling physical items at the show, but there is a rich tradition of exhibitors offering special show discounts to attendees.  We're going to be updating this thread in the coming week with information about what each exhibitor is showing, selling, raffling off.


----------



## deadie

In!
  
 Centrance Hifi-M8
 LCD-2


----------



## driguy

Hi Guys, 
 Is anyone planning on bringing the AKG K812's?
  
 Tony


----------



## vincent199122

Will there be a table for Head-Fi members to sell their used gear in the meet like last time?
  
 Personally, I'm looking forward to sell some of my former gears and possibly use that money to buy new or used gear in the meet.


----------



## GrahamBrown

I am a new forum member and new to the hobby. I need to be in the San Francisco area on March 23 for a conference, so I think I will leave a day early and spend the day at the meet. I don't have any high end gear, but I will bring my PSB M4U2 phones so that I can check out amp/dac and new phones too. My first meet and can't wait.


----------



## bearFNF

I am going to try to make it out for this one, need a break from -22 F (-42 wind chill) way up nort 'ere...will be packing light, so portable gear only, Roxanne, Leckerton UHA760, UE7 pro, etc...


----------



## mikemercer

Guys!
  
 I just had a HUGE breakthrough on the rig I'm bringing to the Meet!
I was listening to Radiohead's "Little by Little" (Caribou RMX - one of my acid test tracks) through my Audeze LCD-X, driven by the Cavalli Audio Liquid Gold, and I installed these newly arrived Double Helix balanced cables - 
  
This is unreal. The technology disappears, the delivery mechanism, the components and model numbers - all that leaves my congested thought process. All of a sudden it's me and the sound of the music, nothing else matters, and I could do this for days... This is what it's all about for me. And I'm bringin' this rig with me!!!!
  
SO psyched for this event, and to kick it w/ ya'll!
  

  
 YEAH @warrenpchi & @third_eye !!!!


----------



## mikemercer

dean seislove said:


> I think that your idea of taking it slow would put me in the hospital! Looking forward to swapping stories, catching up...and hearing your most excellent gear!


 
 SO cool to see you hear Dean! I know you've been a member for awhile - but its great to see you actively engaging.
  
 KILLER review of the ADL stuff by the way!
 I forgot to email you about that.
  
 Yeah, I'm tinkering so my rig at the Meet is firing on all cylinders.
 I just bought the McIntosh D100 - killling my audio budget for months,
 but who cares!!
  
 Head-Fi Forever baby...
  
 This one's gonna be FUN,
 They're all fun - but I'm especially pumped for this Meet.


----------



## third_eye

bearfnf said:


> I am going to try to make it out for this one, need a break from -22 F (-42 wind chill) way up nort 'ere...will be packing light, so portable gear only, Roxanne, Leckerton UHA760, UE7 pro, etc...


 
  
 Awesome! This is the one to travel in for, no doubt about that!
  
  


grahambrown said:


> I am a new forum member and new to the hobby. I need to be in the San Francisco area on March 23 for a conference, so I think I will leave a day early and spend the day at the meet. I don't have any high end gear, but I will bring my PSB M4U2 phones so that I can check out amp/dac and new phones too. My first meet and can't wait.


 
  
 You will have an amazing experience! Be sure to make a list of things you want to hear!
  


vincent199122 said:


> Will there be a table for Head-Fi members to sell their used gear in the meet like last time?
> 
> Personally, I'm looking forward to sell some of my former gears and possibly use that money to buy new or used gear in the meet.


 
  
 I'm not sure about a dedicated table, but I'm sure we can work out a "For Sale" list or easel board at the Registration Desk.


----------



## third_eye

> Originally Posted by *mikemercer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Head-Fi Forever baby...
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oh yeah!!!


----------



## ourfpshero

Nice , a local meet, I'll be there


----------



## singleended58

I will try to be there since my schedule will be tight this month of March.


----------



## Dean Seislove

mikemercer said:


> SO cool to see you hear Dean! I know you've been a member for awhile - but its great to see you actively engaging.
> 
> KILLER review of the ADL stuff by the way!
> I forgot to email you about that.
> ...


 
 Right on, Michael! As usual, you're aligning all the cool organizations in audio, and Head-fi is definitely a good one. Thanks for spreading the word, as always. Digging the new Beck album, and hoping to discover a bunch of new tunes at the meet. At the last meet, I made the mistake of not writing things down or archiving anything in my MOG favorites (while it lasts----sob!), but I won't make the same rookie error this time...Plan on taking a bunch of phone pictures of headphones and amps that I like, too, which was another mental lapse. If anyone else has meet tips, I'm all eyes and ears...


----------



## Currawong

dean seislove said:


> I think that your idea of taking it slow would put me in the hospital! Looking forward to swapping stories, catching up...and hearing your most excellent gear!


 
  
 He's going to bankrupt us, that's for sure!
  
 I've wanted, for a long time, to make at least _one _major meet and decided to go to one of the west coast meets if the timing was good, so I'm coming to this one.
  
 I'll bring some Japanese and other bits and pieces, depending on what I have to hand.


----------



## LiteKirby

Eep
  
 I'm getting my tax refund like, a few days before the meet
  
 I guess I know where it's all going 
  
 Hopefully I can get some JH16s ordered while I'm there, just gotta figure out what I want artwork wise ...


----------



## warrenpchi

Multi-Quote: 





deadie said:


> In!
> 
> Centrance Hifi-M8
> LCD-2
> ...


 
  
 Fantastic!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I look forward to meeting you guys!
  
  


driguy said:


> Hi Guys,
> Is anyone planning on bringing the AKG K812's?
> 
> Tony


 
  
 Not that I know of... HiFiGuy528 was supposed to come, and he has one, but he can't make it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  BRING IT IF YOU'VE GOT IT, IT'S A MUST-LISTEN!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


vincent199122 said:


> Will there be a table for Head-Fi members to sell their used gear in the meet like last time?


 
  
 We had a table like that last time?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


bearfnf said:


> I am going to try to make it out for this one, need a break from -22 F (-42 wind chill) way up nort 'ere...will be packing light, so portable gear only, Roxanne, Leckerton UHA760, UE7 pro, etc...


 
  
  
 Holy crap, seriously?  That is a trek!  Yeah, if you can, definitely come.  It'll be like getting the old gang back together... though the RHA girls won't be here this time.  Hmm, maybe that's why HiFiGuy528 isn't coming...
  


mikemercer said:


> Guys!
> 
> SO psyched for this event, and to kick it w/ ya'll!
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think this might be one of the biggest regional meets ever... certainly the biggest of the year.
  


ourfpshero said:


> Nice , a local meet, I'll be there


 
  
 Lol, did you JUST find out about this?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
  


> Originally Posted by *Dean Seislove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At the last meet, I made the mistake of not writing things down or archiving anything in my MOG favorites (while it lasts----sob!).  If anyone else has meet tips, I'm all eyes and ears...


 
  
 An empty flash drive?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


currawong said:


> I've wanted, for a long time, to make at least _one _major meet and decided to go to one of the west coast meets if the timing was good, so I'm coming to this one.
> 
> I'll bring some Japanese and other bits and pieces, depending on what I have to hand.


 
  

  


litekirby said:


> Eep
> 
> I'm getting my tax refund like, a few days before the meet
> 
> ...


 
  
 Not a Roxanne?


----------



## mikemercer

currawong said:


> He's going to bankrupt us, that's for sure!
> 
> I've wanted, for a long time, to make at least _one _major meet and decided to go to one of the west coast meets if the timing was good, so I'm coming to this one.
> 
> I'll bring some Japanese and other bits and pieces, depending on what I have to hand.


 
 YEAH! @Currawong's gonna be in the house!
 So excited to meet you bro.
  


dean seislove said:


> Right on, Michael! As usual, you're aligning all the cool organizations in audio, and Head-fi is definitely a good one. Thanks for spreading the word, as always. Digging the new Beck album, and hoping to discover a bunch of new tunes at the meet. At the last meet, I made the mistake of not writing things down or archiving anything in my MOG favorites (while it lasts----sob!), but I won't make the same rookie error this time...Plan on taking a bunch of phone pictures of headphones and amps that I like, too, which was another mental lapse. If anyone else has meet tips, I'm all eyes and ears...


 
 Thanks brother. I truly appreciate the kind words!
  
 GOOD PLAN - and YES, @warrenpchi had a GREAT idea:
 bring a memory stick - I'll lace you w/ some tunes!!


----------



## Dean Seislove

Memory stick--brilliant! Now all I need is a memory stick to help me remember the memory stick.


----------



## Currawong

A good idea is to buy a cheap, say, 16 GB micro-SD card and fill it with music, as they all come with SD card adaptors and quite a few DAPs and other rigs might be able to read one or the other, especially if everyone bringing a computer-based rig remembers to bring a card reader of some sort.


----------



## LiteKirby

I thought about Roxanne's but they're $500 more :/

And the much longer wait times and everything I think I'll demo the three at least. Leaning towards 16s since I have 11s now but maybe 13s will be perfect. Or maybe Roxanne's will persuade me


----------



## warrenpchi

mikemercer said:


> currawong said:
> 
> 
> > He's going to bankrupt us, that's for sure!
> ...


 
  
 You and me both!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


dean seislove said:


> Memory stick--brilliant! Now all I need is a memory stick to help me remember the memory stick.


 
  
 Actually, for that you'll want to write it down.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  


litekirby said:


> I thought about Roxanne's but they're $500 more :/
> 
> And the much longer wait times and everything I think I'll demo the three at least. Leaning towards 16s since I have 11s now but maybe 13s will be perfect. Or maybe Roxanne's will persuade me


 
  
 It's a good thing you'll be able to hear them all before making a decision.


----------



## warrenpchi

​ Okay guys, it's that time again... *we're making personalized 2014 SoCal Head-Fi Meet badges!*  Of course, you don't have to get a personalized badge.  We'll have fill-in-your-own-name badges as well.  But these are cooler!  Here's what you'll need to do to get yours:


 *Step 1 of 3:  Register.*  This REALLY helps third_eye and I get a handle on how many people are coming, and how many badges we'll need to prep ahead of time.


 *Step 2 of 3:  PM me your Head-Fi handle, real name (first name only is fine), and the graphic you are using as your avatar.*


 *Step 3 of 3:  Do the above NO LATER than Friday, March 14th, 2014.*


----------



## third_eye

*Update:* $15 Presale Meet passes will be available until March 14 only. In order to be on the $15 Presale Pass list, please register using the online form AND process your $15 Paypal Gift payment by March 14.* If you have already registered but have not processed payment yet, please do so by March 14. *For all those planning to attend the meet that do not register by March 14, you will still be able to purchase a pass at the door for $20.
  
 Please PM me if you have any questions and looking forward to a great event!


----------



## Dynamic Ear

Hoping to attend although won't be exhibiting. Thanks


----------



## third_eye

Hey Guys! Warren and I are looking for a few more volunteers to help out at the meet with Setup, Registration, Raffle, etc.....please send me a PM if you are interested!
  
 Thanks!


----------



## GrahamBrown

Will there be an audiologist at the meet?


----------



## warrenpchi

grahambrown said:


> Will there be an audiologist at the meet?


 
  
 I think all three CIEM manufacturers (UE, JH and Noble) are bringing audiologists.


----------



## GrahamBrown

Great, thanks. Got that box ticked now!!


----------



## warrenpchi

grahambrown said:


> Great, thanks. Got that box ticked now!!


 
  
 Awesome!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yeah, because meets usually have free audiologists and show discounts, they are often the best way to get a pair of customs.  Just out of curiosity, which models are you most interested in?


----------



## busyx2

If I am flying into John Wayne airport, is there a shuttle or some means to get to Westin?  It would seem silly to rent a car but would take much too long to walk.


----------



## warrenpchi

busyx2 said:


> If I am flying into John Wayne airport, is there a shuttle or some means to get to Westin?  It would seem silly to rent a car but would take much too long to walk.


 
  





  http://www.starwoodhotels.com/westin/property/area/transportation.html?propertyID=1002
  
 Basically, it says:
  
Hotel Shuttle 
Fee: Complimentary
Hours: Hours of operation
Travel Time: 10 minutes
Contact: (714) 540-2500
About: Onsite;  Complimentary shuttles run between the John Wayne Airport and the hotel, departing every 30 minutes. Call the hotel directly to arrange for the shuttle to pick you up from the airport after your flight's arrival.


----------



## GrahamBrown

warrenpchi said:


> Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Well, a very good question. I travel quite a bit on business, often taking long flights, so my goal is to put together a good mobile system to suit my varied musical tastes. This will be my first meet so I'm looking forward to looking, learning and trying out as much as possible. Is a better day possible??


----------



## warrenpchi

grahambrown said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome!
> ...


 
  
 Technically, yes.  But you'd have to wait until October and fly out to Denver for that.  Short of that, this is where you want to be.  Definitely try out the UERM, and account for some time to play with the UEPRM's magic-sound-tuning-box-with-the-knobs-thing-a-ma-jig they've got.


----------



## GrahamBrown

warrenpchi said:


> Technically, yes.  But you'd have to wait until October and fly out to Denver for that.  Short of that, this is where you want to be.  Definitely try out the UERM, and account for some time to play with the UEPRM's magic-sound-tuning-box-with-the-knobs-thing-a-ma-jig they've got.


 
 Thanks, can't wait until October. Now I need to look at UE's web site and the check out the "thing-a-ma-jig".


----------



## wolfetan44

grahambrown said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Technically, yes.  But you'd have to wait until October and fly out to Denver for that.  Short of that, this is where you want to be.  Definitely try out the UERM, and account for some time to play with the UEPRM's magic-sound-tuning-box-with-the-knobs-thing-a-ma-jig they've got.
> ...


 
 Hehe, its a cool little tuning box. I, personally, do not like it though. Hifiguy528 and I talked about it at the Bay Area meet, we both agreed we would never be able to come to a conclusion for a tuned sound, and would rather have the pro's at UE do it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. We're an indecisive bunch


----------



## warrenpchi

grahambrown said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Technically, yes.  But you'd have to wait until October and fly out to Denver for that.  Short of that, this is where you want to be.  Definitely try out the UERM, and account for some time to play with the UEPRM's magic-sound-tuning-box-with-the-knobs-thing-a-ma-jig they've got.
> ...


 
  
 Yeah, I wouldn't wait that long.  That's probably many thousands of miles for you sans a portable rig.
  



wolfetan44 said:


> Hehe, its a cool little tuning box. I, personally, do not like it though. Hifiguy528 and I talked about it at the Bay Area meet, we both agreed we would never be able to come to a conclusion for a tuned sound, and would rather have the pro's at UE do it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
http://pro.ultimateears.com/en-us/home/ue-personal-reference-monitors
  
 Basically, it allows you to tune a UEPRM (Ultimate Ears Personal Reference Monitor) exactly the way you like it, so that it's customized for you in terms of fit and sound signature.


----------



## OJNeg

Greetings all! My schedule is in fact clear for that Saturday so I'll be there will my humble little system. I'm looking forward to check out a few specific headphones as well as meeting all of you fine folks.
  
 System:
 Sennheiser HD600
 Audio Technica ATH-A900 (Modded)
 Etymotic ER4PT
 Tascam TH-02 (Modded)
 AMB CKKIII
 AMB gamma2 DAC
 Metrum Quad NOS DAC


----------



## warrenpchi

ojneg said:


> Greetings all! My schedule is in fact clear for that Saturday so I'll be there will my humble little system. I'm looking forward to check out a few specific headphones as well as meeting all of you fine folks.
> 
> System:
> Sennheiser HD600
> ...


 
  
 Awesome!  I've only heard two of the things on that list.


----------



## busyx2

I saw the bit about free Hotel shuttle.
  
 But we are not 'hotel guest'???  I am going to assume that Westin shuttle will soon get overwhelmed and want some proof of hotel reservation, if they are delivering bus loads of headfiers.


----------



## warrenpchi

busyx2 said:


> I saw the bit about free Hotel shuttle.
> 
> But we are not 'hotel guest'???  I am going to assume that Westin shuttle will soon get overwhelmed and want some proof of hotel reservation, if they are delivering bus loads of headfiers.


 
  
 Oh... from my experience, hotels (especially the better ones) extend shuttle courtesy to attendees of functions held at the hotel.  Plus, even if they had to shuttle around a bunch of Head-Fiers just for the event, I would imagine that they are still making more than if these were hotel guests they were ferrying around.  Hint:  the space for the meet is NOT cheap.


----------



## bearFNF

If they have issues with carrying people not staying at the hotel. Maybe post when you are getting in and slide in with those of us that are staying at the hotel. 
  
 I am getting in Friday night around 7:30pm and will be getting the shuttle, if that helps.
 I will be leaving early Sunday morning 8:30am flight time.


----------



## third_eye

ojneg said:


> Greetings all! My schedule is in fact clear for that Saturday so I'll be there will my humble little system. I'm looking forward to check out a few specific headphones as well as meeting all of you fine folks.
> 
> System:
> Sennheiser HD600
> ...


 
  
 Cool! Got you down for a 1/2 table!


----------



## third_eye

bearfnf said:


> If they have issues with carrying people not staying at the hotel. Maybe post when you are getting in and slide in with those of us that are staying at the hotel.


 
  
 Hotel shuttles will not have any issues taking you to the hotel. And yes, you can say you are a guest of the hotel due to the meet (not that they will ask or care).


----------



## helmet993

How cool is this! I saw this thread from a google search, when trying to find a local headphone store to demo my "next IEM".

I don't have any gear to bring, am I still able to attend as a consumer?


----------



## Netforce

helmet993 said:


> How cool is this! I saw this thread from a google search, when trying to find a local headphone store to demo my "next IEM".
> 
> I don't have any gear to bring, am I still able to attend as a consumer?


 
Yeah its fine if you don't bring gear, there will be plenty of gear around.


----------



## third_eye

helmet993 said:


> How cool is this! I saw this thread from a google search, when trying to find a local headphone store to demo my "next IEM".
> 
> I don't have any gear to bring, am I still able to attend as a consumer?


 
  
 Very cool!! Make a list of what you would like to hear as there will be a LOT of gear at this event!!


----------



## Ivabign

Damn! I live down the street.
  
 Maybe I shouldn't spend all my money now....
  
 Is it possible to shrink your wallet at one of these Head-Fi meets?


----------



## warrenpchi

bearfnf said:


> I am getting in Friday night around 7:30pm and will be getting the shuttle, if that helps.
> I will be leaving early Sunday morning 8:30am flight time.


 
  
 Got dinner plans for Friday and Saturday night?
  


third_eye said:


> Hotel shuttles will not have any issues taking you to the hotel. And yes, you can say you are a guest of the hotel due to the meet (not that they will ask or care).


 
  
 Yup yup.  And besides, how would the shuttle driver check?
  


netforce said:


> helmet993 said:
> 
> 
> > How cool is this! I saw this thread from a google search, when trying to find a local headphone store to demo my "next IEM".
> ...


 
  
 Srsly?  What luck!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yeah, what Netforce said, just bring you.
  


ivabign said:


> Damn! I live down the street.
> 
> Maybe I shouldn't spend all my money now....
> 
> Is it possible to shrink your wallet at one of these Head-Fi meets?


 
  
 Oh, you'll want to spend your money here for sure!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Actually, you'll want to be here.  In addition to major CIEMs, you'll also want to check out NuForce's new Primo 8.


----------



## bearFNF

warrenpchi said:


> Got dinner plans for Friday and Saturday night?


 
 Nope, just to eat...you know me, I'm up for whatever you guys got planned.


----------



## warrenpchi

bearfnf said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Got dinner plans for Friday and Saturday night?
> ...


 
  
 Okay, we'll be right around that area when you land.  John should be there as well.  You still got my number right?


----------



## bearFNF

warrenpchi said:


> Okay, we'll be right around that area when you land.  John should be there as well.  You still got my number right?


 

 Cool, I just PM'd you about the number.


----------



## GrahamBrown

Does anybody know what Light Harmonic is bringing? Geek Out and/or Geek Pulse? I think they just started shipping the Geek Out.


----------



## warrenpchi

bearfnf said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, we'll be right around that area when you land.  John should be there as well.  You still got my number right?
> ...


 
  
 All set now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Good of you to come all the way out BTW!
  


grahambrown said:


> Does anybody know what Light Harmonic is bringing? Geek Out and/or Geek Pulse? I think they just started shipping the Geek Out.


 
  
 Actually, now that you mention it, no, lol.  I do hope they bring the Uber Geek Out though.  I traditionally haven't been a fan of USB stick DAC/amps.  The Uber Geek Out is the only one that has turned me around on that... so much so that I had to give it a Positive Feedback Writer's Choice award.  I hope everyone gets to hear it.


----------



## GrahamBrown

warrenpchi said:


> All set now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm looking forward to giving it a trial at the meet, I've read some interesting things, but the proof is in the listening....


----------



## third_eye

grahambrown said:


> Does anybody know what Light Harmonic is bringing? Geek Out and/or Geek Pulse? I think they just started shipping the Geek Out.


 
  
 They're bringing the Geek Out.


----------



## GrahamBrown

third_eye said:


> They're bringing the Geek Out.


 

 Great, and will they have some for sale if we fall in love with it and must have it for our long flight home??


----------



## third_eye

grahambrown said:


> Great, and will they have some for sale if we fall in love with it and must have it for our long flight home??


 
  
 I hope so, I'll ask them!


----------



## GrahamBrown

third_eye said:


> I hope so, I'll ask them!


 

 Great, thanks.


----------



## third_eye

hmmm, what do we have here?


----------



## Clemmaster

A free gift for every participant!


----------



## HideousPride

Hello! 

Count me in for this one.

Going to bring my current easy-travel setup with me:

Macbook Pro -> Audioquest Dragonfly -> Fostex TH-600

Looking forward to it!


----------



## bearFNF

Anyone know who, from JH Audio, is going to be there?  I would like to have a few words with them...


----------



## LiteKirby

bearfnf said:


> Anyone know who, from JH Audio, is going to be there?  I would like to have a few words with them...


 
  
 :O
  
 Whoever is there better be prepared to take my JH16 order!
  
 Also gonna add a few things to what I'm bringing
  
 FiiO X3
 Sennheiser HD600
 Sennheiser Amperior
 Sennheiser Momentums (maybe, there's multiple others listed)
 JH11
 2x Xiaomi Pistons (pretty popular on the portable/IEM section lately, and I've got one modded one unmodded pair)
  
 I think the Amperiors are good, because seems like a lot of people want to compare them with the HD-25s. We'll see!


----------



## Asakurayo

I will be there！


----------



## warrenpchi

**​ *The Prizes (current as of Thursday, March 6th, 2014)*
  

*Red Bull Racing Limited-Edition Sennheiser Momentum (courtesy of Sennheiser)*
  
 Did you see third_eye's teaser pic above?  That's what this is.  It's a fantastic-looking and true limited-edition Momentum given out to VIPs only.  There were only 1,000 of them made, and they cannot be purchased anywhere (outside of someone scalping theirs on eBay).
  

*Apogee One for iPad & Mac digital interface and DAC (courtesy of Apogee)*
  
 Apogee's new One for iPad & Mac brings pro-audio accuracy to portable DACs.  Born of Apogee's 25 years in pro audio, the Apogee One for iPad & Mac features an amazingly clean headphone amp, can be battery-driven, and can be connected via either USB and Lightning.
  

*FiiO X5 audiophile DAP (courtesy of TekFX)*
  
 Fiio's top-of-the-line X5 audiophile DAP+DAC comes with a dual-core 600MHz CPU, up to 256GB of storage, and support for various formats including:  DSD, APE, FLAC, ALAC, WMA, WAV and more.  You could pay more for another DAP, but if you win this, you won't e paying anything at all.
  

*The complete Out of Your Head software package (courtesy of Darin Fong Audio)*
  
 You can talk about soundstage in your headphones all you want... but Darin Fong Audio takes this to a whole other level.  This price includes – not only their Out of Your Head software – but all of the various preset modules as well.  All told, this is a $600 value.
  

*plusSound silver cables (courtesy of plusSound)*
  
 plusSound is offering – not one – but two items for the raffle.  The first is mini-to-mini interconnect, and the second is an LOD-to-mini interconnect.  Both are constructed of silver + 1% gold type 2 wires.  A combined retail value of $300.
  

*$1000 Gift Certificate from WyWires (courtesy of WyWires)*
  
 Yes, that's a one-thousand dollar gift certificate.  No, this is not a joke.  And even though cables aren't cheap, WyWires's aggressive pricing will stretch that gift certificate farther than you thought possible.  And, this gift certificate is not limited to inventory on-hand.  You can use it for custom-made cables that fit your specific needs!
  

*NuForce HA-200 Pure Class-A Headphone Amplifier (courtesy of NuForce)*
  
 Quick, think of a pair of monoblock headphone amps!  Time's up – betcha the NuForce HA-200 didn't come to mind.  Well, surprise!  NuForce has a new class-A single-ended headphone amp that be paired with a second unit to form a pair of balanced monoblocks.  We're currently reviewing these over at Audio360.org, but you'll be among the first to hear – and possibly win – one of these amps.
  

*Light Harmonic Lightspeed USB (courtesy of Light Harmonic)*
  
 This is the one... the mother of all USB cables... the definitive audiophile USB cable that has won more praise and awards than just about any other in recent memory.  With performance that has 20 times the bandwidth of USB 2.0 high speed, and an astounding 10 Gigabits per second bandwidth is twice as fast as USB 3.0, you could do much, much worse.


 *How To Enter:*
  
*1. Pick-Up your Official 2014 SoCal Head-Fi Meet raffle card.*
  
 When you pick-up your badge, ask for an official raffle card to take with you throughout the meet.  This raffle card will contain the logos of every exhibitor that is participating in the raffle (i.e. donating a prize).  To keep the odds of winning favorable for everyone, there will be only one entry per attendee.
  
*2. Get your raffle card filled out.*
  
 As you make your way through the meet, make sure to stop by each participating exhibitor. They will have some kind of task for you to complete.  This can range from auditioning a specific item, to opting-in some info, to bequeathing your firstborn.  Once you complete the task, you will receive a mark on your raffle card for that exhibitor.
  
*3. Turn-in your completed raffle card.*
  
 Once you have your raffle card completely filled-in, turn it into a meet volunteer at the registration desk.  They'll take your stub and enter it into the drawing.  Raffle cards will be accepted until 4:30p.


 *How To Win & Claim Your Prize:*
  
*1. Show-up at the raffle drawing to see if your number is called.*
  
 We will begin the drawing at 5:00p, right when the meet ends.  If the number on your raffle card matches the number called, YOU WIN!  BTW, you must be present to claim your prize.  If you are not, then another winner will be drawn.  We are completionists and MUST have closure.
  
*2. Decide to claim your prize or possibly go for something bigger.*
  
 If your number is called, you can choose to claim that prize, or pass on it in an attempt to win one of the other prizes.  Is a bird in the hand worth as much as – um – a different bird in the bush maybe?  Only you can decide.
  
*3. Assuming you decided to claim your prize, gloat.*
  
 Make an "L" on your forehead, do a victory dance, taunt the rest of us, whatever.  The fates have smiled upon you that day, and you won it fair and square.  Just don't be caught alone in the parking lot after m'kay?


 Oh, and just so you can be sure this is a legit raffle, here's some legalese for you:  you must be 18 years or older to enter and claim your prize.  Only one prize per winner.  Once you win (and accept your prize), you're done.  Neither Head-Fi.org nor the meet's officials and volunteers warrant anything regarding the prizes in any way.  We're kinda serious about that firstborn thing BTW.  Except for sceleratus, you agree to have your picture taken with the prize you claimed for posting on the meet's impressions thread.  Good luck!


----------



## jimr101

I am dying to hear the new MacIntosh DAC with Grado's. Could MacIntosh be invited?


----------



## third_eye

asakurayo said:


> I will be there！


 
 Welcome!
  


jimr101 said:


> I am dying to hear the new MacIntosh DAC with Grado's. Could MacIntosh be invited?


 
 I believe that piece will be at Mike Mercer's table! Not sure about the Grado's though.
  


clemmaster said:


> A free gift for every participant!


 
  
 That would be cool! It's the Limited Edition Red Bull Sennheiser Momentum.........one of the great prizes at the Raffle!


----------



## third_eye

*Update: If you are planning to attend the meet and have not yet registered, please do so via the link in my signature!* $15 passes are only available until March 14, so all registrations and paypal payments are due by then. All meet passes after March 14 will be $20 cash at the Registration Desk on March 22. We are also working on personalized name badges so please get your info to Warren via PM!


----------



## uzi

Well, I won the Light Harmonic Lightspeed USB cable at the Bay Area meet... maybe I can win another one...


----------



## warrenpchi

uzi said:


> Well, I won the Light Harmonic Lightspeed USB cable at the Bay Area meet... maybe I can win another one...


 
  
 You do have two rigs after all...


----------



## third_eye

uzi said:


> Well, I won the Light Harmonic Lightspeed USB cable at the Bay Area meet... maybe I can win another one...


 
  
 Nice! How do you like it?


----------



## UnityIsPower

bearfnf said:


> Anyone know who, from JH Audio, is going to be there?  I would like to have a few words with them...:wink_face:




Thomas Reid told me he would be there mate!


----------



## third_eye

unityispower said:


> Thomas Reid told me he would be there mate!


 
  
 Chuck (Dir. of Sales) and Jami (Audiologist) will also be there!


----------



## bearFNF

unityispower said:


> Thomas Reid told me he would be there mate!


 
  


third_eye said:


> Chuck (Dir. of Sales) and Jami (Audiologist) will also be there!


 

 Nice, thank you very much. 
  
  
 Is it time to go yet??? Come on March 21st...Will be doing a Houdini low crawl to the door...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Two weeks and counting...


----------



## third_eye

bearfnf said:


> Nice, thank you very much.
> 
> 
> Is it time to go yet??? Come on March 21st...Will be doing a Houdini low crawl to the door...
> ...


 
  
 I know......this is going to be so EPIC.


----------



## warrenpchi

​ You know, we Californian Head-Fiers are pretty lucky!
  
 1.  There are a LOT of us!  In fact, the two largest groups on Head-Fi are the SoCal and Bay Area Head-Fier groups;
 2.  We have some kick-ass meets, like the recent Bay Area meet that just happened a few weeks back; and
 3.  We are occasionally lucky enough to experience the debut of new gear!
  
 On that note, it's now time to mention that...
  
*Noble Audio will be debuting - not one - but two new products at our meet!*​  
 That's right, we're going to be the envy of The Wizard's fans all around the world as we'll get to hear them first.  Woo hoo!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But wait, there's more!  Their contribution to the raffle will be the winner's choice of one of these new products.  Yeah, you heard me...
  
*One lucky SoCal Head-Fier will be going home with one of these new Noble products *​ *for the low, low price of FREE-NINETY-FREE!*​  
 Kick ass!  Thanks Noble!


----------



## Asakurayo

warrenpchi said:


> ​ You know, we Californian Head-Fiers are pretty lucky!
> 
> 1.  There are a LOT of us!  In fact, the two largest groups on Head-Fi are the SoCal and Bay Area Head-Fier groups;
> 2.  We have some kick-ass meets, like the recent Bay Area meet that just happened a few weeks back; and
> ...


 
 Wonderful!!


----------



## UmustBKidn

warrenpchi said:


> **​ *The Prizes (current as of Thursday, March 6th, 2014)*
> 
> 
> *Red Bull Racing Limited-Edition Sennheiser Momentum (courtesy of Sennheiser)*
> ...


 








 Sure. Make me feel even worse for not attending.
 I may have to call in sick that day.


----------



## GrahamBrown

Let this be the one time my luck changes and I actually win something at a raffle, currently 0 for whatever...


----------



## third_eye

umustbkidn said:


> Sure. Make me feel even worse for not attending.
> I may have to call in sick that day.


 
  
 There IS a nasty viral bug going around.....I've been sick for the last 10 days or so.


----------



## GrahamBrown

third_eye said:


> There IS a nasty viral bug going around.....I've been sick for the last 10 days or so.


 

 Apparently one of the symptoms that you have been infected is an irresistible urge, for otherwise healthy adults, to stick things in their ears...


----------



## petervenkman

I'm planning on attending and have registered. Does my significant other need to register if I'm bringing her with me?


----------



## third_eye

petervenkman said:


> I'm planning on attending and have registered. Does my significant other need to register if I'm bringing her with me?


 
  
 Yes, everyone attending needs to register for a meet pass.


----------



## third_eye

*Update:* DNA will not be able to attend the meet as Donald has to be out of town on a business trip. For anyone who was hoping to listen to the DNA Stratus, please stop by my table. Trust me, you will want to hear this - especially if you own an HD800!


----------



## mikemercer

third_eye said:


> *Update:* DNA will not be able to attend the meet as Donald has to be out of town on a business trip. For anyone who was hoping to listen to the DNA Stratus, please stop by my table. Trust me, you will want to hear this - especially if you own an HD800!


 
 I'll BACK THAT UP!
  
 Donald is an artisan!!
  
 I'm making even more progress, and PUMPED about what I'm bringin...


----------



## luffy92

I'll be attending. Not sure if I should bring my rig, Beyerdynamic DT880-600ohm with bottlehead crack + speedball , and amb gamma2. If anybody wants to listen let me know and I can bring them.


----------



## warrenpchi

*Some Important Tips...*
  
  
  
  
  
*Hey everyone, we just wanted to remind you to bring a few important things *
*with you to the meet, regardless** of whether you have table space or not.  *
*It just might make or break your meet experience.*​  
  
*Bring A CD and/or Vinyl*
  
Some members and exhibitors may have a CD-based rig instead of a laptop, so it's a good idea to bring a few of your reference albums for audition.  Alternatively, you can burn a CD with some of your favorite reference tracks instead.  Either way, this will make sure you're able to audition/enjoy those rigs with music that you like (or are familiar with).  Likewise, you may want to bring an LP or two to enjoy one of the vinyl rigs tentatively scheduled to be at the meet.


 *Bring A Flash Drive*
  
Again, auditioning rigs with your own music will be much more valuable than listening to whatever happens to be there at the moment.  So, for all those laptop and tablet based rigs (where the member/exhibitor doesn't mind you providing your own music) you'll want to have it at the ready... and a USB flash drive is the single easiest way to do this. 

 *Bring Interconnects*
  
You'd be surprised how often an audition meets with failure for lack of a 1/4"-to-1/8" adapter (or vice versa).  Remember, some headphones will be terminated only in 1/4" TRS.  Or, that amp you want to try out only has 1/4" jacks... or worse 1/8" jacks.  The point is, be prepared.  Oh, and if you have one of those Grado 1/4"-to-1/8" adapters, WATCH THAT THING LIKE A HAWK!  For some reason, they tend to go wandering off more than just about any other item.  And of course, don't forget to account for other possibilities as well (XLR, mini-XLR, etc.) 

 *And Finally... Bring Your Headphones/IEMs*
  
If you're going to be auditioning amps or sources, it's a REALLY good idea to have a reference headphone or IEM whose signature you are intimately familiar with.  And while there will certainly be no shortage of headphones or IEMs at the meet, even a unit of the same model won't be your personally broken-in and burned-in baby.  Do yourself a favor, and bring your known point of reference.


----------



## mikemercer

warrenpchi said:


> *Some Important Tips...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I LOVE this!
 GREAT job fellas!!
  
 Especially that last line about YOUR reference headphones - you'd be surprised, but I ended up with my friends Sennheiser HD 25-1 IIs at this rave once (we were spinning) and I couldn't believe how different the sonics were on his set! 
  
 Who knows how this happens - different styles of music pumping through the materials, etc...
 But I think having your cans is KEY
  
 and YES - as somebody who's driving a long way to set up gear that I can't afford to replace (or, mess with in an alien way to me - my OCD will go into overdrive):
 adapters and a memory stick
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -- those are essentials!!
  
 PUMPED!
  
 trying out different interconnects and other cables all weekend to get my rig where I want it for the Meet!!!!


----------



## Sam Edwards

litekirby said:


> Eep
> 
> I'm getting my tax refund like, a few days before the meet
> 
> ...


 
 I got a 20% discount on my UltimateEars Reference Monitors at the last show and they even threw in a free impression. Good luck!


----------



## LiteKirby

sam edwards said:


> I got a 20% discount on my UltimateEars Reference Monitors at the last show and they even threw in a free impression. Good luck!




If JH does something similar to their Black Friday sale and does free impressions...

Welp, rip my wallet


----------



## third_eye

I'll post more details later but UE will be offering the same deal. They are also providing a UE900 for the raffle!


----------



## LiteKirby

third_eye said:


> I'll post more details later but UE will be offering the same deal. They are also providing a UE900 for the raffle!




Maybe UE18s in my future?

Oh dear. Or maybe even the UERM, a something little lighter and more analytical than my 11s

And then I might fall in love with a full size pair someone has. Or an amp/DAC... I'm impatient now


----------



## OJNeg

luffy92 said:


> I'll be attending. Not sure if I should bring my rig, Beyerdynamic DT880-600ohm with bottlehead crack + speedball , and amb gamma2. If anybody wants to listen let me know and I can bring them.


 
  
 Hey Luffy,
  
 I wouldn't mind giving your Bottlehead a listen with the rest of my rig. You could plop it down on my table if you want. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although I'm sure others will have that combo as well


----------



## Sko0byDoo

sam edwards said:


> I got a 20% discount on my UltimateEars Reference Monitors at the last show and they even threw in a free impression. Good luck!


 
  
 I'm eyeing on a pair of UERM for awhile....20% off, good deal.


----------



## uzi

> Originally Posted by *OJNeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Luffy,
> I wouldn't mind giving your Bottlehead a listen with the rest of my rig. You could plop it down on my table if you want.
> ...


 
 I know some folks wanted to hear my Bottlehead, so it wouldn't be bag for him to bring it.
  
 I don't know that I want a table this time, but if anyone with a table wants to host my Bottlehead Crack + Speedball and/or Burson Soloist and/or HRT MS II+ DAC, I can be convinced to bring 'em with me.  I'd stash an HD650 and/or DT880/600 (for sale) with the Bottlehead.


----------



## OJNeg

uzi said:


> I know some folks wanted to hear my Bottlehead, so it wouldn't be bag for him to bring it.
> 
> I don't know that I want a table this time, but if anyone with a table wants to host my Bottlehead Crack + Speedball and/or Burson Soloist and/or HRT MS II+ DAC, I can be convinced to bring 'em with me.  I'd stash an HD650 and/or DT880/600 (for sale) with the Bottlehead.


 

 I'd be more than happy to host the Crack system! My own system is very stackable, so my half-table should suffice I suppose.


----------



## dallan

Just got one step closer to clearing my schedule for this, i may actually get to go.


----------



## santacore

dallan said:


> Just got one step closer to clearing my schedule for this, i may actually get to go.


----------



## petervenkman

I'm assuming most of the vendors bring stock of what is being demo'd so that if we like something we can buy it on the spot?


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote:


santacore said:


> dallan said:
> 
> 
> > Just got one step closer to clearing my schedule for this, i may actually get to go.


 
  
 +1, and Jude's coming as well.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


petervenkman said:


> I'm assuming most of the vendors bring stock of what is being demo'd so that if we like something we can buy it on the spot?


 
  
 No, not all of them.  For example, Sennheiser is exclusively sticking to auditions this year (with a massive 3-table layout no less) but not selling at the meet.  However, AudioHigh is a Sennheiser dealer.  Maybe they'll have some stuff?


----------



## Sam Edwards

third_eye said:


> I'll post more details later but UE will be offering the same deal. They are also providing a UE900 for the raffle!


 
 Thanks for the confirmation. I was just panicking that it wasn't exactly 20% and there were going to be a bunch of angry people looking for me at the show!


----------



## third_eye

sam edwards said:


> Thanks for the confirmation. I was just panicking that it wasn't exactly 20% and there were going to be a bunch of angry people looking for me at the show!


 
  
 Yes, 20% applies to UE5's and above!


----------



## warrenpchi

sam edwards said:


> third_eye said:
> 
> 
> > I'll post more details later but UE will be offering the same deal. They are also providing a UE900 for the raffle!
> ...


 
  
 Man, lemme tell ya, you don't know what angry is.  At last year's meet, Audeze said they were doing 15% off.  I thought I heard 50% off and relayed that to a few people.


----------



## uzi

warrenpchi said:


> Man, lemme tell ya, you don't know what angry is.  At last year's meet, Audeze said they were doing 15% off.  I thought I heard 50% off and relayed that to a few people.


 
 I was one of 'em.  It sounded too good to be true.  It was.  I'd have gone home with some Audeze cans in a heartbeat at 50% off.


----------



## warrenpchi

uzi said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Man, lemme tell ya, you don't know what angry is.  At last year's meet, Audeze said they were doing 15% off.  I thought I heard 50% off and relayed that to a few people.
> ...


 
  
I'm sorry...


----------



## uzi

warrenpchi said:


> I'm sorry...


 
 I went up to the Audeze guys to ask them, they corrected it to "fif-TEEN" percent and I said that that made more sense.
  
 Then I walked away with a tear rolling down my cheek.
  
 Ok, not really.  I mean, I did ask them but didn't shed a tear.
  
 It's cool, man.  No worries at all! Heck, even a fifteen percent discount is worth knowing about.


----------



## third_eye

Just a reminder guys! Online registration is only available until March 14! If you are planning to attend, please register!


----------



## third_eye

More goodies to hear at the meet! Big thanks to Arthur at Matrix Audio for sending us the:
  
 Matrix X-Sabre
 Matrix Mini-i Pro
 Matrix HPA-2 USB headphone amp
  
 and
  
 Violectric V200 headphone amp
 Violectric V181 balanced headphone amp
 Violectric V800 dac


----------



## warrenpchi

third_eye said:


> Big thanks to Arthur at Matrix Audio for sending us the:
> 
> _::whole bunch of stuff::_


 
  
 +1!  Thanks Arthur!




  
  
 So, we're now less than two weeks away from the meet.  Yay!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Over the next few days, we'll be posting a whole bunch of updates.  These will cover what the exhibitors are scheduled to bring, as well as any meet specials they plan to offer.  And of course, we'll be sure to mention any contributions to the raffle that they're making.
  
 As a reminder, discounted $15 passes are coming to an end soon.  If you're planning to attend the meet - and have not yet registered - please do so right away at http://tinyurl.com/LASoCal2014.  $15 passes are only available until March 14, so all registrations and paypal payments are due by then if you want the discount. All meet passes after March 14 will be $20 cash at the meet.
  
 And again, we're also working on personalized name badges. So once you register, please be sure to PM me your real name (first name only is fine) and especially your avatar graphic - assuming you haven't done so already.  Thanks!
  
 With that all said, the next post will be the first of many, many updates...


----------



## warrenpchi

​ Hey everyone, here's a surprise for y'all...
  
 The Los Angeles & Orange County Audio Society (LAOCAS) will be at the meet as our special guest!  They're hosting a table next to the registration desk, where they'll be extending a special membership offer to all SoCal Head-Fiers.  This offer includes:
  

Full annual membership, with access to all of it's monthly events
Special discounts for T.H.E. Show in Newport 2014, which includes T.H.E. Headphonium 2014
And a free entry into the LAOCAS's own raffle at the meet, where the prize is... wait for it...
  
*a new Grado PS1000 flagship headphone presented in a box signed by John Grado himself!*​  
 Oh BTW, the LAOCAS is holding it's very own raffle at the meet.    Tickets will be available for a small and modest donation.  Anyone can enter, as many times as you like, but you'll get a free entry into the raffle when you sign-up as a new member.


 Want to learn more about the Society?  Just talk to the LAOCAS members at their table, or flag down one of your fellow SoCal Head-Fiers who are already in the Society:
  

 *mikemercer*
*Michael Mercer**Senior Vice-President of Personal Listening*[b]warrenpchi[/b]*Warren Chi**Vice-President of Personal Listening*[b]jw111[/b]*John Williams**Senior Vice-President of Hospitality*[b]russtafarian[/b]*Russ Stratton**Vice-President of Audio/Video Systems*
 

 In the meantime, here's a brief introduction to the LAOCAS (from Robert H, Levi, President):
  
_As a music lover, audio, and video equipment enthusiast, you should be a member of our time-honored audiophile Society. Let us be your guide to the finest dealers and most exciting gear available in Southern California. Meet the experts and gurus of our fantastic hobby and learn about the newest, cutting-edge technologies to enhance your listening experience._
  
_With twelve events per year, we cover all interests including the latest and newest equipment, vintage and classic gear, top mods to improve stock components, software and equipment swap meets, and latest in amateur and professional recording techniques. We also visit regional manufacturers and introduce you to the most knowledgeable audiophiles in America! All of the area's top dealers host our events in their showrooms plus special visits on location just for our members. Please take a look at our Calendar for upcoming __Events. In 2014, we'll have Swap Meets, wonderful Raffles, Silent Auctions, Musical Presentations, and great Dealer Events throughout the area!_
  
_If you are an audio or video enthusiast and want the best insights into the world of both digital and analog sound, we should be at the top of your list. Our very reasonable annual dues assure you a great time and great fellowship as you learn about both the best deals and most extravagant gear in the world._
  
http://www.laocas.com


----------



## warrenpchi

​ Gary Katayama (Head-Fier: gkatay) is the owner and proprietor of Affordable Audio, one of the few hi-fi audio dealers in SoCal that has truly embraced our hobby.
  
 Back for the second year in a row, Gary will bringing some stellar rigs that include a Baetis Revolution Media Server, Grado GS1000, etc.  But that's just the start.  Gary will also bring Kingsound's electrostatic headphones and headphone amps, and... *the Chord Hugo!*
  
 Be sure to stop by Affordable Audio's table to check it all out.  And while you're there, please let Gary know how much we appreciate him being a local friend and supporter of our hobby.


----------



## warrenpchi

​  
 Designed for mission-critical pro audio applications, and benefitting from 25 years in pro audio, Apogee's line of USB interfaces have earned a stellar reputation for their rich feature set, extraordinary design and build quality, and pristine sound quality (HiFiGuy528 raves about their sound quality).


 Joining us for the first time, Apogee will be bringing all of their best digital interfaces, including:
  

ONE for Mac
ONE for iPad & Mac
Duet for iPad & Mac
Quartet for iPad & Mac
Symphony I/O
  
 So if you're looking for a pro-quality DAC/amp... of if you're into any kind of recording at all... you owe it to yourself to check out the Apogee gear at our meet.


 *Meet Special(s):*  Exclusively for us, Apogee will be offering a meet special on the ONE for Mac.  Be sure to stop by their table for more details.


  
*Raffle Prize(s):*  Apogee is contributing a ONE for iPad & Mac to our raffle.  It brings pro-audio accuracy to portable DACs, features an amazingly clean headphone amp, can be battery-driven, and can be connected via either USB and Lightning.


----------



## Netforce

Looking awesome warren.
  
 Convinced 2 friends to come, I'll go through the form and set everything squared away with them.


----------



## warrenpchi

​ Like the rest of us, Astell & Kern has an absolute blast at meets.  And like us, they're now hooked on them as well.  In fact, last year's L.A. Meet was their first ever... so they have us SoCal Head-Fiers to thank for their newfound meet addiction.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Well, a lot has changed for Astell & Kern since last year.  In addition to the AK100 and AK120, they've also released a slew of new products.  Here's what they'll be bringing to our meet:
  

*AK100 MKII* - audiophile DAP w/lower output impedance and DSD support via firmware updates
*AK120* - audiophile DAP w/up to 192GB of storage and DSD playback
*AK120 Titan* = an improved AK120 w/a new hardened finish and 64 more GB of internal storage
*AKR01* - in-ear monitor based on Final Audio Design's Heaven IV series
*AKR02* - in-ear monitor based on Final Audio Design's BA-SS series
*Final Audio Designs Pandora Hope 6* headphone
  
 ...and of course, there's the new *Astell & Kern AK240*.  Check out a review of the new AK240 here!


----------



## warrenpchi

netforce said:


> Looking awesome warren.
> 
> Convinced 2 friends to come, I'll go through the form and set everything squared away with them.


 
  
 Awesome, thanks man!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Yeah, that's actually another reason why we wanted people to register early.  A $5 discount might not seem like a lot for one person, but a lot of people bring friends and significant others.  I can't remember who it was last year, but someone brought like 3-4 of their friends.  A little savings here, a little savings there, sooner or later it winds up being some real money.


----------



## warrenpchi

​ Here's a company that needs no introduction.  But just in case you're a total noob to the hobby, here's a little something something about our friends at Audeze:
  
_Audeze LLC is a U.S. manufacturer of headphones that redefine the world of high-end audio using a unique combination of proprietary planar magnetic technology and luxury design. Our award-winning products are meticulously hand-crafted in California and are available worldwide._​  
 That basically means that they make some awesome sounding s**t, and we're thrilled to welcome them back for the third year in a row!


 So what's Audeze bringing to the meet?  Well, what are they _not_ bringing?  But for starters, all of their heavy-hitters will be there:
  

*LCD-2*
*LCD-3*
*LCD-X*
*LCD-XC*
  
 On top of all that, they usually bring some cool summit-fi rigs as well.  Alex Rosson (CEO of Audeze) is an enthusiast just like us, and in the past, we've seen some interesting amps in their rigs:  MalValve, EAR HP-4, etc.
  
 This year, we're hearing rumors of a Meridian Prime and ALO Studio 6.  I guess we'll have to hit the meet to find out!


 *Meet Special(s):*  Have you been looking to pick up an Audeze headphone lately?  If so, you'll be glad to know that they are offering a 15% discount across the board on all of their headphones.  That's 15%, not 50%.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  Actually, they are offering a 20% discount!  No, I'm not messing around this time.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 *Raffle Prize(s):*  OMFGWTFBBQ! AUDEZE JUST CONTRIBUTED AN LCD-2 TO OUR MEET RAFFLE!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Holy crap!  Thanks Audeze!


----------



## LiteKirby

So many things to demo, so little time

Guess I'll sell my soul to raise funds


----------



## third_eye

> *Raffle Prize(s):*  OMFGWTFBBQ! AUDEZE JUST CONTRIBUTED AN LCD-2 TO OUR MEET RAFFLE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 LCD-2 FOR THE RAFFLE!!!
  
 HOLY CRAP INDEED!!!!


----------



## LiteKirby

third_eye said:


> LCD-2 FOR THE RAFFLE!!!
> 
> HOLY CRAP INDEED!!!!


 
  
 Eep
  
 I hope I win it, saves me $1kish


----------



## mikemercer

litekirby said:


> Eep
> 
> I hope I win it, saves me $1kish


 
 NICE!!
  
 I'm experimenting w/ different balanced cables for the McIntosh D100 (gonna be used as DAC
 ahead of the Cavalli Liquid Gold) for the Meet.
  
 So far the system's gonna be:
  
 Audeze LCD-X
 Audeze LCD-XC
 Sennheiser HD-800
  
 Cavalli Audio Liquid Gold
 McIntosh D100 (used as DAC - system runnin' fully balanced)
 MacBook Pro SSD/Amarra as source

 Cables: ALL Nordost Heimdall 2 in the back (thus far, interconnects & power)
 headphone cables:
 Double Helix
 Moon Audio
 possibly Cardas Clear
  
 & Nordost Quantum Power under whole system
  
 GONNA BE FUN
  
 might bring a portable rig too!!


----------



## Veetastic

Not quite sure if I can ask this but I hope you guys don't bite. Did not really have time to go through 30 pages of this thread to read if just normal guys can go. I made an account just to ask this question because I am really interested in going. I attend school at UC Irvine so it's only a 10 minute drive away and was really hoping see (and hopefully try out) some awesome stuff at this meet. I don't really have anything to bring... Which if that is a requirement I'm cool with it too. Just putting this out there~~~ 
  
 :x


----------



## LiteKirby

veetastic said:


> Not quite sure if I can ask this but I hope you guys don't bite. Did not really have time to go through 30 pages of this thread to read if just normal guys can go. I made an account just to ask this question because I am really interested in going. I attend school at UC Irvine so it's only a 10 minute drive away and was really hoping see (and hopefully try out) some awesome stuff at this meet. I don't really have anything to bring... Which if that is a requirement I'm cool with it too. Just putting this out there~~~
> 
> :x




Nope, don't need anything but your ears! Plenty of stuff to demo. Just recommended to take your own stuff so you can compare but if you don't have anything, clean slate try it all 

I'm bringing a few friends who have little to no experience and no gear so ya


----------



## third_eye

veetastic said:


> Not quite sure if I can ask this but I hope you guys don't bite. Did not really have time to go through 30 pages of this thread to read if just normal guys can go. I made an account just to ask this question because I am really interested in going. I attend school at UC Irvine so it's only a 10 minute drive away and was really hoping see (and hopefully try out) some awesome stuff at this meet. I don't really have anything to bring... Which if that is a requirement I'm cool with it too. Just putting this out there~~~
> 
> :x


 
  
 Welcome! Please register for the meet using the link in my signature or in the first post by March 14!


----------



## Veetastic

third_eye said:


> Welcome! Please register for the meet using the link in my signature or in the first post by March 14!


 
  
 Just registered and sent off my moneys. By the way, I was wondering if someone would like to take me under their wing. LOL. I don't know anybody that would be willing to go with me and I just don't want to be an awkward turtle not knowing what to do or where to go at the event surrounded by strangers. I promise I'm not a creeper!


----------



## third_eye

veetastic said:


> Just registered and sent off my moneys. By the way, I was wondering if someone would like to take me under their wing. LOL. I don't know anybody that would be willing to go with me and I just don't want to be an awkward turtle not knowing what to do or where to go at the event surrounded by strangers. I promise I'm not a creeper!


 
  
 Everyone is super friendly, I promise! Please introduce yourself at the Registration Desk when you check in!


----------



## third_eye

mikesjc said:


> Good morning, My name is Mike Johnson.


 
  
 Thanks Mike and welcome to the community. I'll be in touch.


----------



## third_eye

Pendulumic added to vendor list!


----------



## Sko0byDoo

All new members should come.  Warren and Ethan/third_eye are super cool and awesome to set this up for us.  It's true that all folks are cool and friendly.  I learned a lot by showing up last time.  Thanks Warren/Ethan.


----------



## third_eye

sko0bydoo said:


> All new members should come.


 
 YES! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 One of our goals is to introduce new people to head-fi and personal audio in general!


----------



## Edcookie274

I'll say! I keep hearing that no one regrets going to a head fi meet. Thats what convinced me to go! Heck maybe someone should organize carpools to help ppl get there. I would but I wont have the car that weekend. T_T


----------



## warrenpchi

mikemercer said:


> might bring a portable rig too!!


 
  
 Lol, there's no need.  We're gonna be surrounded by so much gear.  Oh wait, actually yes, bring it.  We've got those other meetings that will necessitate portable gear.
  


veetastic said:


> if just normal guys can go


 
  
 Um... normal?  So we are... not normal?  Abnormal?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Lol, totally kidding!  Yeah man, glad to have ya!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


litekirby said:


> don't need anything but your ears! Plenty of stuff to demo. Just recommended to take your own stuff so you can compare but if you don't have anything, clean slate try it all


 
  
 +1, to everybody.
  


sko0bydoo said:


> All new members should come.  Warren and Ethan/third_eye are super cool and awesome to set this up for us.  It's true that all folks are cool and friendly.  I learned a lot by showing up last time.  Thanks Warren/Ethan.


 
  
 Thanks Sko0b!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Seriously, it's indescribably fun right?
  
  
 BTW guys, one of the reasons why Ethan and I have invited so many exhibitors is to make sure that everyone - regardless of how much or how little experience - has a good time.
  
 You see, for us guys who have been here a while and gotten to know each other, we see this as a chance to hang out with some good old friends in the hobby that we love.  But if you're new, you wouldn't know a soul walking into the meet.  By having a lot of gear there, in all price ranges, you're almost assured of being able to audition some stuff you're interested in getting.  And of course, once you do spend the day there, you're going to get to meet people and make new friends, which will make the next meet all the more special.
  
 The important thing is that we just want everyone to have fun, in all the ways one can have fun in this hobby.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 More updates coming soon!


----------



## third_eye

I heard a rumor that "Hugo was coming to the SoCal Meet". Not sure exactly what this means but I'll keep everyone posted!


----------



## third_eye

*Update: *Guys, we now have 120 planned attendees and another 65-70 confirmed members of trade. This is going to be a very large event! If you are planning to attend, PLEASE REGISTER ASAP! Walk-in attendees are of course welcome, but we would really like to get as many pre-sale registrations as possible!


----------



## swannie007

OK, zero hour is approaching fast! It is Wednesday afternoon here in Queensland, Australia and my wife and I have finished packing for our trip to the USA. The airport bus picks us up at 3:15 am!! I can't wait to get there and go to the meet on Saturday.
 Only problem I have is I have to leave my toys behind and all I will have with me are my Beyer DT1350's and my FiiO Mont Blanc. I guess that will have to do for the trip. Who knows, I might find something I can't live without at the meet! Or better yet, WIN something!!! Man, that would be epic.
 Anyhoo, I look forward to meeting some of you fine folks on Saturday and forming some new friendships. I will be the big old guy with the white hair and goatee looking like a stand-in for ole Saint Nick! (Well, a younger version). I will probably have my mate with me (who is my host in Irvine) and he gets around with crutches so we will be hard to miss! Say hi when you see us.
 See ya all Saturday!(If my flight doesn't disappear!!) 
  
 Cheers,
 Swannie.


----------



## LiteKirby

Tax refund came in
  
 We're 10 days from the meet
  
 RIP tax refund
  
 As for online registers, I've told my friends to register via the link, and to let me know if they need me to PP them or pay the fee myself for them, so hopefully they got in


----------



## dallan

My schedule just cleared, the perfect storm.  So funny how things come together.  Will try to get my reg done tomorrow Ethan.


----------



## warrenpchi

swannie007 said:


> OK, zero hour is approaching fast! It is Wednesday afternoon here in Queensland, Australia and my wife and I have finished packing for our trip to the USA. The airport bus picks us up at 3:15 am!! I can't wait to get there and go to the meet on Saturday.


 
  
 Wait, swannie, you know the meet is on March 22nd right?  It's not this coming Saturday.  Just checking...


----------



## UmustBKidn

Quote:


litekirby said:


> Tax refund came in
> 
> We're 10 days from the meet
> 
> RIP tax refund ...


 
  
 Grats bro. I haven't had time to file mine yet. The way my work schedule is treating me, I may have to ask for time off just to do my taxes.
  
 If I end up going, I'm going to have to pay off my credit card first....


----------



## third_eye

dallan said:


> My schedule just cleared, the perfect storm.  So funny how things come together.  Will try to get my reg done tomorrow Ethan.


 
  
 GREAT NEWS!!


----------



## UnityIsPower

veetastic said:


> I promise I'm not a creeper!




XD winning!


----------



## johnkuo

I will be attending.  Probably be traveling light and not bringing any gears..


----------



## third_eye

johnkuo said:


> I will be attending.  Probably be traveling light and not bringing any gears..


 

 Got you down!


----------



## third_eye

Very excited to confirm that the Hifiman HE-560 will be in attendance at the meet! I'm really looking forward to hearing this!


----------



## bearFNF

So for us polar bears coming to the meet what's the weather gonna be like?  Do I need to bring my personal AC unit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?  cuz I have been living in -12F for so long I might melt if its gonna be in the 80's or 90's...


----------



## petervenkman

third_eye said:


> Very excited to confirm that the Hifiman HE-560 will be in attendance at the meet! I'm really looking forward to hearing this!


 
 !
  
 awesome news. very much looking forward to the meet as a whole.


----------



## petervenkman

bearfnf said:


> So for us polar bears coming to the meet what's the weather gonna be like?  Do I need to bring my personal AC unit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 more like in the 70s


----------



## bearFNF

Ok, think I can survive that...  not that it would have stopped me from coming heh...
 May need to, um, hydrate often, beer or maybe kickin' chicken since I am not driving anywhere this time.
 thanks...


----------



## Veetastic

Alright so I'm going but my name isn't on the list yet. I'm pretty sure that the payment went through and everything. The only thing that I have is a Mayflower Electronics O2 Amp + ODAC which I will carry around with me if anyone wants a listen to what nwaguy designed. 
  
 On another note, I am serious about tagging along with someone's party if they don't mind. Quick introductions, my name is Viet and I am a 20 year old guy attending UC Irvine in my second year. I am by no means an "audiophile" but I do enjoy listening to music and my dad has been a large influence. He would talk about the golden days when he would listen to ABBA, Madonna, Modern Talking, and many more classics on his neighbor's radio in Vietnam. He carried his passion for music when he came to the US and that passion is in me as well. Really looking forward to this event.
  
 So yeah, if anybody would to be so kind as to let me tag along with them so that I don't wander around introducing myself to everyone and not really settling down and finding a niche. Or perhaps if warren and third_eye still need a volunteer to help out with setting up and doing various things at the event I am totally down. If anybody else needs any help with anything at all on the day of, just go ahead and message me and I'll provide you with my cell phone number so we can meet up on that day. Also applies to whoever wants to let me join in on their party. Thanks in advance!


----------



## third_eye

veetastic said:


> Alright so I'm going but my name isn't on the list yet. I'm pretty sure that the payment went through and everything. The only thing that I have is a Mayflower Electronics O2 Amp + ODAC which I will carry around with me if anyone wants a listen to what nwaguy designed.
> 
> On another note, I am serious about tagging along with someone's party if they don't mind. Quick introductions, my name is Viet and I am a 20 year old guy attending UC Irvine in my second year. I am by no means an "audiophile" but I do enjoy listening to music and my dad has been a large influence. He would talk about the golden days when he would listen to ABBA, Madonna, Modern Talking, and many more classics on his neighbor's radio in Vietnam. He carried his passion for music when he came to the US and that passion is in me as well. Really looking forward to this event.
> 
> So yeah, if anybody would to be so kind as to let me tag along with them so that I don't wander around introducing myself to everyone and not really settling down and finding a niche. Or perhaps if warren and third_eye still need a volunteer to help out with setting up and doing various things at the event I am totally down. If anybody else needs any help with anything at all on the day of, just go ahead and message me and I'll provide you with my cell phone number so we can meet up on that day. Also applies to whoever wants to let me join in on their party. Thanks in advance!


 
  
 I got you brother! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Adding now!


----------



## third_eye

bearfnf said:


> Ok, think I can survive that...  not that it would have stopped me from coming heh...
> May need to, um, hydrate often, beer or maybe kickin' chicken since I am not driving anywhere this time.
> thanks...


 

 Nice! A whole troupe of us will be descending on that hotel already on Friday night. Dinner and Drinks are planned!


----------



## GeneraI

I live to far away to come to this meet. If you excuse me, I'm going to cry myself to sleep.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 I hope to see posted impressions on the new gear, espically the He-560's.


----------



## bearFNF

What?? Um, don't take this the wrong way but, there is no such thing as too far away...some are coming form Japan, Australia, and northern MN, so, need a ride? speak up someone might be near by...


----------



## warrenpchi

> Originally Posted by *Veetastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On another note, I am serious about tagging along with someone's party if they don't mind. Quick introductions, my name is Viet and I am a 20 year old guy attending UC Irvine in my second year. I am by no means an "audiophile" but I do enjoy listening to music and my dad has been a large influence.
> 
> So yeah, if anybody would to be so kind as to let me tag along with them so that I don't wander around introducing myself to everyone and not really settling down and finding a niche. Or perhaps if warren and third_eye still need a volunteer to help out with setting up and doing various things at the event I am totally down. If anybody else needs any help with anything at all on the day of, just go ahead and message me and I'll provide you with my cell phone number so we can meet up on that day. Also applies to whoever wants to let me join in on their party. Thanks in advance!


 
  
 Viet, come by my table and I'll introduce you to a few people to get you started.  We can all hang out for a while and then see what everyone wants to do from there.  Ethan and I will probably be running around like mad for most of the day, but I'm sure we'll know some people making the rounds at the meet.  I expect that a LOT of people will want to go around getting their raffle cards filled out.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You should too.
  
 Trust me when I tell you that everyone is really nice and super-friendly.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But yeah, come on by!


----------



## averageaudio

If one is going and bringing two people (Say a mom and a friend), should I complete separate registrations and payments for all 3 of us?


----------



## third_eye

averageaudio said:


> If one is going and bringing two people (Say a mom and a friend), should I complete separate registrations and payments for all 3 of us?


 
  
 Yes, all admissions to the meet require a separate registration and payment. With that said, for those coming with +1's who don't have much interest in personal audio there is a footbridge from the hotel directly into South Coast Plaza which is one of the nicer malls in Southern California and a perfect place for someone to spend several hours.


----------



## third_eye

warrenpchi said:


> Viet, come by my table and I'll introduce you to a few people to get you started.  We can all hang out for a while and then see what everyone wants to do from there.  Ethan and I will probably be running around like mad for most of the day, but I'm sure we'll know some people making the rounds at the meet.  I expect that a LOT of people will want to go around getting their raffle cards filled out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Viet has graciously offered to help out a little at the Desk so he will be one of the crew in no time!


----------



## OJNeg

veetastic said:


> Alright so I'm going but my name isn't on the list yet. I'm pretty sure that the payment went through and everything. The only thing that I have is a Mayflower Electronics O2 Amp + ODAC which I will carry around with me if anyone wants a listen to what nwaguy designed.
> 
> On another note, I am serious about tagging along with someone's party if they don't mind. Quick introductions, my name is Viet and I am a 20 year old guy attending UC Irvine in my second year. I am by no means an "audiophile" but I do enjoy listening to music and my dad has been a large influence. He would talk about the golden days when he would listen to ABBA, Madonna, Modern Talking, and many more classics on his neighbor's radio in Vietnam. He carried his passion for music when he came to the US and that passion is in me as well. Really looking forward to this event.
> 
> So yeah, if anybody would to be so kind as to let me tag along with them so that I don't wander around introducing myself to everyone and not really settling down and finding a niche. Or perhaps if warren and third_eye still need a volunteer to help out with setting up and doing various things at the event I am totally down. If anybody else needs any help with anything at all on the day of, just go ahead and message me and I'll provide you with my cell phone number so we can meet up on that day. Also applies to whoever wants to let me join in on their party. Thanks in advance!


 
  
 Hey Viet. I'm an undergrad at UCI as well. Feel free to swing by my table and say hi!


----------



## third_eye

Final promo artwork, thanks Warren!


----------



## OK-Guy

*We are proud to announce that Noble Audio will be officially representing Chord Electronics at the SoCal Head-Fi Show and will have the sensational Chord Hugo on demonstration. *
  
*The SoCal event will be the first Head-Fi show where the Chord Hugo will be officially shown... Noble would like to thank the organisers of the event for all their assistance. *
  
*Also at the SoCal event will be Chord dealers who will be able to assist with any customer sales enquiries.*


----------



## warrenpchi

*T-Shirts!*​ 

  
*Surprise!  We're planning to have some shirts made!*
  
 Would you like one?  They're only $20 each and will be available in the following sizes:  XS, S, M, L, XL, 2XL, 3XL and 4XL.  They're 100% combed ring-spun cotton jersey knit shirts, essentially the equivalent of American Apparel in terms of fit.
  
*There's just one catch...*
  
 Since this is kind of a last-minute thing, we need enough time to get these printed.  So, we'll need your shirt reservation *no later than noon on Friday, March 14th, 2014* (that's this coming Friday folks).
  
 Please post how many you want - and in which sizes - *right here in the thread* so that we can tally them up and have them rush-printed first thing next week.  We'll try to print a couple extra in various sizes if our budget allows, but absolutely no promises.  Moral of this story:  if you want one, you gotta holla.
  
 The shirts will be available for pick-up (and payment) at the meet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 BTW, tee-design.org has kindly stepped up to have these rush-printed for us on short notice.  They're a non-profit here in Southern California and are super-easy to work with.  If y'all ever need shirts printed, check 'em out!


----------



## FatmanSize48

I'll take a small


----------



## jude

Hi Warren, I love all those headphone audio company logos on the back!
  
 Please put me down for:
  

1 XS
2 S
2 M
2 L
2 (two) 2XL
  
 (EDIT 2014-03-12 2236 PDT: added one more 2XL.)


----------



## Currawong

2x M for me please.


----------



## Byronb

2 XXL for me please


----------



## bangkokkid

We would like...
  
 3x Small
 2x Medium
 2x Large
 2x XL
 2x XXL


----------



## AnakChan

I'm not attending but can I have a T-Shirt too please?
  
 1x Medium
  
 Currawong, could you please do the honours or bringing it back to Japan?


----------



## HK_sends

That's cool, Warren!  I'd like 2 shirts, size XL please!
 Thanks!
  
 Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 -HK sends


----------



## Klesk

Put me down for 1 x Medium please.


----------



## Zashoomin

I would love 1 L please


----------



## vincent199122

Put me down for 1 x Small plz.


----------



## Veetastic

Down for 1 Large please!


----------



## singleended58

1 large here please


----------



## OK-Guy

bangkokkid said:


> We would like...
> 
> 3x Small
> 2x Medium
> ...


 
  
 can I have one as well please (2XL)... Brannan will pay...


----------



## bangkokkid

ok-guy said:


> can I have one as well please (2XL)... Brannan will pay... :bigsmile_face:




Believe it or not, I included you in my count.


----------



## OK-Guy

bangkokkid said:


> Believe it or not, I included you in my count.


 
  
 just checking....


----------



## UmustBKidn

bearfnf said:


> So for us polar bears coming to the meet what's the weather gonna be like?  Do I need to bring my personal AC unit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 http://www.weather.com 10-day forecast for Sat 3/22:
  
 69 degree high, 49 low, mostly sunny but some overcast. 20% chance of rain. Wind SSW @ 10 mph.
  
 Kind of doubt the rain thing. So Cal has been in a prolonged drought. But the rest sounds pretty accurate.


----------



## UmustBKidn

warrenpchi said:


> *T-Shirts!*​
> 
> 
> *Surprise!  We're planning to have some shirts made!*
> ...


 
  
 WANT. THIS.
 One way or another, whether I make it or not, I want one. 4XL please. 4XLT if you can, I'm tall too


----------



## LiteKirby

XL Tall if possible please


----------



## third_eye

ok-guy said:


> *We are proud to announce that Noble Audio will be officially representing Chord Electronics at the SoCal Head-Fi Show and will have the sensational Chord Hugo on demonstration. *
> 
> *The SoCal event will be the first Head-Fi show where the Chord Hugo will be officially shown... Noble would like to thank the organisers of the event for all their assistance. *
> 
> *Also at the SoCal event will be Chord dealers who will be able to assist with any customer sales enquiries.*


 
  
 Very cool!


----------



## dallan

1med please


----------



## third_eye

Quick update on the raffle prizes. Yeah, this is pretty SICK!!!!
  
 Audeze LCDD-2
 Sennheiser Red Bull Momentum
 Apogee One for Ipad & Mac
 FiiO X5
 Darin Fong Audio Software
 PlusSound Silver Cable Set
 WyWires $1000 Gift Certificate
 NuForce HA-200 Class A Headphone Amp
 Light Harmonic Lightspeed USB Cable
 Ultimate Ears UE900
 Pendulumic Stance 1 Wireless Headphone
 And a secret Noble Audio Product!


----------



## bearFNF

2 2XL's please.


----------



## Dean Seislove

I'd like an XL, please. Hopefully, both it and I will shrink down to a large!


----------



## OK-Guy

bangkokkid said:


> Believe it or not, I included you in my count.


 
  
 in hindsight if I was gay I would kiss you...


----------



## Insidious Meme

Maybe raffle off some t shirts as well.


----------



## third_eye

insidious meme said:


> Maybe raffle off some t shirts as well.


 
  
 Great idea!


----------



## third_eye

lol, we're gonna look like a big flash mob with those shirts on


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Do I have to be present to win the raffle?


----------



## OK-Guy

third_eye said:


> lol, we're gonna look like a big flash mob with those shirts on


 
  

  
 you may need to rent a stadium for the next event... shirts sales tend to bring out the masses.


----------



## morserotonin

T-shirt! Hell yes!  
  
 1 X-Large please!


----------



## third_eye

ok-guy said:


> you may need to rent a stadium for the next event... shirts sales tend to bring out the masses.


 
  
 I know, seriously!


----------



## petervenkman

hifiguy528 said:


> Do I have to be present to win the raffle?


 

 yes, you do. it's in the faq.


----------



## third_eye

*T-Shirt Update:* Thanks to everyone who has chimed in so far! *We need to get all remaining T-Shirt orders in by midday tomorrow (Friday)! *


----------



## petervenkman

Interested in a shirt..do we know what type of shirt they are printed on?


----------



## third_eye

petervenkman said:


> Interested in a shirt..do we know what type of shirt they are printed on?


 
 "Would you like one?  They're only $20 each and will be available in the following sizes:  XS, S, M, L, XL, 2XL, 3XL and 4XL.  They're 100% combed ring-spun cotton jersey knit shirts." I believe they are Canvas brand.


----------



## OK-Guy

third_eye said:


> I know, seriously!


 
  
 I actually took that photo, most were wearing the same shirt that day... I can stroll round London pretending I went to SoCal, gotta lurve a rare T-Shirt.
  
 (reckon it could worth a good few bucks on Ebay if you got Jude to sign it... if he don't you could always say he signed in black-ink).


----------



## petervenkman

Put me down for a medium shirt, please.


----------



## third_eye

ok-guy said:


> I actually took that photo, most were wearing the same shirt that day... I can stroll round London pretending I went to SoCal, gotta lurve a rare T-Shirt.
> 
> (reckon it could worth a good few bucks on Ebay if you got Jude to sign it... if he don't you could always say he signed in black-ink).


 
  
 West Ham? Wembley? I realize I might be WAAY off.


----------



## warrenpchi

So far, the breakdown is as follows:
  
 XS = 1
 S = 6
 M = 10
 L = 7
 XL = 11
 2XL = 4
 3XL = 0
 4XL = 1
  
 NOTE:  this is NOT counting FatmanSize48's "small"


----------



## dallan

I am going light this meet but think i will bring these(VIctor/JVC HP-DX1000) if anyone has a station that will host them, or if anyone is interested in hearing them.  They are not on the list and somewhat rare as things go.  Bringing the Ultrasone Sig Pro too.


----------



## third_eye

dallan said:


> I am going light this meet but think i will bring these(VIctor/JVC HP-DX1000) if anyone has a station that will host them, or if anyone is interested in hearing them.  They are not on the list and somewhat rare as things go.  Bringing the Ultrasone Sig Pro too.


 
  
 Cool! Pretty sure we can find a home for them between me, warren, mercer, and morserotonin!


----------



## bearFNF

warrenpchi said:


> So far, the breakdown is as follows:
> 
> XS = 1
> S = 6
> ...


 

 Um, I have this as the total so far...from the posts I have seen...
 XS = 1
 S   = 7
 M  = 10
 L   = 7
 XL = 7
 2XL = 8
 3XL = 0
 4XL = 1
 The engineer in me made me check...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 twice...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
 OK, I lied I checked it four times...heh...


----------



## petervenkman

Any idea..once the raffle starts at 5..about how long it will take?


----------



## bearFNF

Ok so I am bored and avoiding my taxes again:


----------



## warrenpchi

petervenkman said:


> Any idea..once the raffle starts at 5..about how long it will take?


 
  
 I expect that it will take less than 30 minutes?
  
 Honestly though, it all depends on you guys.  In my experience, the number one thing that holds up a raffle is when winners don't respond to their number being called (because they are not there or not paying attention).  Also, in the case of our raffle, winners have the option of passing on a prize and trying to go for a bigger prize - which means the current prize needs to be drawn again.
  


bearfnf said:


> Ok so I am bored and avoiding my taxes again:


 
  
 Okay, we're going with your count.


----------



## youngguitar

1 medium please. I am sure a lot of people gonna buy but they dont know about it yet.


----------



## nhlducks35

Do I email opolione@gmail.com via Paypal for $15?


----------



## third_eye

Yes!


----------



## nhlducks35

Alright I transferred the money, but I forgot to put Head-fi in the subject
  
 On topic, I'll be bringing my Sony MA 900


----------



## third_eye

nhlducks35 said:


> Alright I transferred the money, but I forgot to put Head-fi in the subject
> 
> On topic, I'll be bringing my Sony MA 900


 
  
 Got it!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

warrenpchi said:


> So far, the breakdown is as follows:
> 
> XS = 1
> S = 6
> ...


 
  
 Can you put us down for 1x M and 1x XL.


----------



## Insidious Meme

I'm in for one L shirt.


----------



## Kamakahah

I'm in for one Large shirt as well.


----------



## russtafarian

XL for russtafarian.


----------



## darinf

1 XL shirt for me please.
  
 -Darinf


----------



## BauerFIve

Just signed up +1. Hope to see ya'll there.


----------



## warrenpchi

Okay, so now we're at:
  

*Size*​*Qty.*​*XS*​1*S*​7*M*​12*L*​9*XL*​10*2XL*​8*3XL*​0*4XL*​1
  
 Bear, wanna check me?


----------



## Angelbelow

Its a last minute decision for me, hoping to finalize by tomorrow morning.
  
 Can I still order a shirt even if I don't end up going? would love to support regardless so put me down for a medium if possible.


----------



## warrenpchi

angelbelow said:


> Its a last minute decision for me, hoping to finalize by tomorrow morning.
> 
> Can I still order a shirt even if I don't end up going? would love to support regardless so put me down for a medium if possible.


 
  
 You know, that's actually a good question.  I hadn't thought about it, but I suppose it's possible as long as we arrange for payment & shipping.  Still, the best thing would be to have you come to the meet.  The shirt would pale in comparison to that.


----------



## Angelbelow

warrenpchi said:


> You know, that's actually a good question.  I hadn't thought about it, but I suppose it's possible as long as we arrange for payment & shipping.  Still, the best thing would be to have you come to the meet.  The shirt would pale in comparison to that.


 
  
 Yeah you're right. I am in! Looking forward to the event.


----------



## warrenpchi

angelbelow said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > You know, that's actually a good question.  I hadn't thought about it, but I suppose it's possible as long as we arrange for payment & shipping.  Still, the best thing would be to have you come to the meet.  The shirt would pale in comparison to that.
> ...


 




 See you there!


----------



## bearFNF

warrenpchi said:


> Okay, so now we're at:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here is...let's see how it works from my phone. ..


----------



## Edwood

Up to date gear list.
  
 Portable Source
 2 x HM-901 (1 w/ IEM amp card, 1 w/ Balanced Amp card)
 1 x HM-802 (w/ Classic amp card and a 8397 amp card)
 1 x HM-700
 1 x Classic card for the 901/802
  
 Headphones
 1 x HE-560
 1 x HE-6
 1 x RE-600b
  
 Amps
 1 x EF-6
  
 Accessories
 Docking Station for HM-901 (Maybe)
 Tablet PC running Foobar2000
 Big Yellow AC Extension Cable
 Crappy Non-Audiophile Power Strips


----------



## third_eye

*Update*: Guys, final call for $15 meet passes! Please register and process paypal payment today! Starting tomorrow, all further admissions to the meet are $20 cash at door! Please visit *http://tinyurl.com/LASoCal2014* to complete the online registration form.


----------



## third_eye

*Update:* Final call for meet T-Shirts! Please get your order in by 1pm today!


----------



## dallan

I ordered but payment for shirts will be at meet right?


----------



## third_eye

dallan said:


> I ordered but payment for shirts will be at meet right?


 

 Yes! Payment for T-Shirts will be at the meet. We are not setup to accept cards, so please bring cash for the shirts!


----------



## dallan

Cool deal, thanks for all the work.


----------



## Angelbelow

I will be bringing my HE500s (stock cables) to try out with some of the awesome amps. Let me know if any of you guys want to demo them too.


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

Finally remembered to register.  Looks great, see everyone there!


----------



## petervenkman

I registered for cash at the door..but changed my mind and would like to pay over paypal for the presale. Is that possible?


----------



## roger that

Is it too late to place my order for 1 large? If so, that's okay. Will there be any extras for sale at the meet?


----------



## third_eye

petervenkman said:


> I registered for cash at the door..but changed my mind and would like to pay over paypal for the presale. Is that possible?


 

 Yes!


----------



## third_eye

roger that said:


> Is it too late to place my order for 1 large? If so, that's okay. Will there be any extras for sale at the meet?


 

 There will be a few extras, come early!


----------



## skinnygamer12

Alright I registered and payed! As promised I will bring my HE-400 and Fiio E11. Time to load up my tablet with some flac!!


----------



## petervenkman

Presale payment for my girlfriend and I...SENT!


----------



## HiFiGuy528

third_eye said:


> Yes! Payment for T-Shirts will be at the meet. We are not setup to accept cards, so please bring cash for the shirts!



 


Square card reader can help with that. $1,000 daily limit on new accounts.


----------



## Zashoomin

Just sent in payment.  Looking forward to seeing everyone there even if I can't bring any gear  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## third_eye

zashoomin said:


> Just sent in payment.  Looking forward to seeing everyone there even if I can't bring any gear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## swannie007

Oh ****!!! I had my weeks mixed up!! Glad I checked the forum! Thanks for reminding me.
 I would have looked like a total boob showing up at the Westin a week early!!
 Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Edwood

Registered and Payment sent.  Looking forward to another Mega SoCal Meet.


----------



## Happy Camper

I envy you guys. Look forward to pics of members. Always good to tie faces to screen names.


----------



## MrGuzmanWhite

I just registered. Cash at the door as there is some chance I can't attend. I don't have any worthwhile gear or HP to bring along, so it is time for me to purchase an audiophile HP system, maybe a HP only or maybe a combined amp/dac/Hp. I hope to find something fantastic that I am happy to purchase as my first good setup.With the help and advise of the Headfi fellows!
  
 Looking forward to meeting you in person.


----------



## warrenpchi

swannie007 said:


> Oh ****!!! I had my weeks mixed up!! Glad I checked the forum! Thanks for reminding me.
> I would have looked like a total boob showing up at the Westin a week early!!
> Thanks for the heads up.


 
  
 No worries mate!  For a second there, I thought you were going to say something like "yes, I know, I'm staying in the States for two weeks.  You think I DON'T KNOW MY DATES?!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Lol, but this brings up an interesting question... will you be able to make it to the meet?
  


edwood said:


> Registered and Payment sent.  Looking forward to another Mega SoCal Meet.


 
  
 Me too!  It'll be my first.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've heard stories about huge SoCal meets and CanJams of years past.  But since I haven't perfected time travel yet, I thought I'd help organize one.  Otherwise, I might never know what SoCal mega meets are like.
  


happy camper said:


> I envy you guys. Look forward to pics of members. Always good to tie faces to screen names.


 
  
 You're invited!


----------



## warrenpchi

mrguzmanwhite said:


> I just registered. Cash at the door as there is some chance I can't attend. I don't have any worthwhile gear or HP to bring along, so it is time for me to purchase an audiophile HP system, maybe a HP only or maybe a combined amp/dac/Hp. I hope to find something fantastic that I am happy to purchase as my first good setup.With the help and advise of the Headfi fellows!
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you in person.


 
  
 Hope you can make it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  One of the best things about meets is being able to all sit down and listen, comparing impressions in real-time.  It's like an impressions thread, but at warp speed.  And, meet/show specials can save you quite a nice bundle.  For example, let's say you come away with a TOTL CIEM... that's easily hundreds in savings.


----------



## Kamakahah

It goes by so fast. I remember thinking that there was no way I'd stay the whole time.

I blinked...lunch. 
Blinked again...cleaning up.
 It's a lot of fun.


----------



## third_eye

swannie007 said:


> Oh ****!!! I had my weeks mixed up!! Glad I checked the forum! Thanks for reminding me.
> I would have looked like a total boob showing up at the Westin a week early!!
> Thanks for the heads up.


 
  
 Phew! In case you haven't seen the T-Shirt design yet!


----------



## GeneraI

Didn't know hiring models was in the budget


----------



## warrenpchi

kamakahah said:


> It goes by so fast. I remember thinking that there was no way I'd stay the whole time.


 
  

  
 Now imagine last year, but with three times the number of exhibitors, including Sennheiser.  Add to that the raffle, which will make all the participating exhibitors' tables busy as heck while people try to get their raffle cards filled-up.  And of course, you know more people this time, so a fair amount of those eight hours (if you don't eat lunch) will be spent hanging out.  If you can manage to listen to half the gear that you think you'll hear, you had a good day.
  
 Last year, I had time to listen to one rig and one rig only so I had to make it count.  It was the Abyss rig that purrin brought.  That was it.  I wonder which rig I'll listen to this year?


----------



## warrenpchi

generai said:


> Didn't know hiring models was in the budget


 
  
 With Photoshop, all things are possible.


----------



## kokushu

So how do i sign up for the raffle again.  I missed that post and have a hard time finding it now.


----------



## swannie007

Great T-shirt! I love it! Can I please have two size 4xl. I know that I may have missed the deadline but I have been travelling. I will be at the meet to pick them up. I look forward to seeing ya all. Cheers.


----------



## UmustBKidn

happy camper said:


> I envy you guys. Look forward to pics of members. Always good to tie faces to screen names.


 
  
 If I do make it, I will be cleverly disguised as a big old balding fat guy, with a hat and sunglasses on.
  




  
 In real life, I'm a svelte skinny computer geek.......


----------



## third_eye

*Update: *Presale registration is now closed. For anyone that still needs to register for the meet, please continue to use the online registration form up until March 21. Meet passes are $20 and payments can be made via PayPal until March 21 or Cash at Door.
  
 With that said, ONLY 7 MORE DAYS TO GO!!!!!


----------



## warrenpchi

third_eye said:


> ONLY 7 MORE DAYS TO GO!!!!!


 
  
 A week from this moment, I'll be setting up my rig at the meet!


----------



## Sam Edwards

My Analog Square Paper TU-05 is off the workbench and shipping 2 day air from Japan. If there are no problems with customs I'll be demoing it on my half table.


----------



## warrenpchi

sam edwards said:


> My Analog Square Paper TU-05 is off the workbench and shipping 2 day air from Japan. If there are no problems with customs I'll be demoing it on my half table.


 
  
 Ooh, let's hook it up to an AK240 and see what the pairing can do.


----------



## Sam Edwards

warrenpchi said:


> Ooh, let's hook it up to an AK240 and see what the pairing can do.


 
 Hey Warren,
 My usual setup is an AK120>Meridian Director. I would be very curious to see if the AK240 is better.


----------



## warrenpchi

sam edwards said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Ooh, let's hook it up to an AK240 and see what the pairing can do.
> ...


 
  
 I haven't heard the Director yet, but I'm quite impressed with the AK240 over the AK120 (as you can tell from our review).  That being said, I've got high hopes that it will, and as a matter of principle we'll need to find out.


----------



## Edwood

SoCal Mega Meets used to be more than one day, often times non-stop.


----------



## third_eye

*Update: BUY/SELL CORNER*
 I've received some requests for a table for folks to sell their used gear. While we don't have extra table space for this, we will set up an easel pad and markers at the Registration Desk Area where items can be listed along with their location within the meet.


----------



## cyanoacry

Just realized this meet was in my backyard, registered! It's going to be my first meet, looking forward to it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Question, it seems like reading through the thread that there's almost too much gear! Will there still be space to set stuff down? I'd like to bring my Stax SR-202s, an eXStatA, and a gamma2, along with some proof-of-concept hardware for an FPGA-based FLAC player that I've been working on. I can't wait to see all of the gear out there, sounds amazing.


----------



## third_eye

cyanoacry said:


> Just realized this meet was in my backyard, registered! It's going to be my first meet, looking forward to it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Welcome! Table space is full at the moment but if there are any last minute cancellations I will let you know!


----------



## elwappo99

third_eye said:


> Welcome! Table space is full at the moment but if there are any last minute cancellations I will let you know!


 
  
  
 Hey everyone! I'm also coming along to the meet. When I registered, I wasn't sure what I'd be able to bring,  but now I'd also like to join the queue for 1/2 a table. Hoping to at a minimum bring along my Emotiva A-100 and hifiman HE-500 so people can hear that combo.


----------



## Sam Edwards

Will my half table be given away if I'm late? 9am is a little early for me on a Saturday that far from home.


----------



## SDBiotek

Looking forward to the meet and hopefully trying out a few full size planar headphones. I will probably bring my Noble Audio K10s, Leckerton UHA-6S MkII, Centrance HiFi M8, and AKG K550 headphones.


----------



## 290752

Do you need to bring anything to attend?
  
 I moved pretty recently and I haven't gotten the chance to unpack my audio gear


----------



## bbfoto

Hey all,

LONG TIME lurker here! Awesome forum, so I finally decided to register due to this upcoming (local to me) SoCal meet.  Unfortunately, I've just learned that I've been booked on an out-of-town advertising shoot (I'm a professional photographer :rolleyes: ) so I will not be able to attend. 

I was REALLY looking forward to demoing the Chord Hugo & Centrance HiiFi M8 XL4, along with heaps of other gear. Unfortunately I'll have to wait until the next GTG. Whenever that GTG happens, I would be happy to offer my modest gear up for demo at the meet. Currently:

2014 Audio-gd NFB-28 with TCXO upgrades
Beyerdynamic T1 (balanced 4-pin XR, with adapter to 1/4" TRS S-E).
Beyerdynamic DT-880, 250-Ohm (S-E)
Grado PS500 & SR125 (S-E)

Like most of us, I've got heaps of Hi-Res downloads and rip'd SACDs, DVD-As, Redbook CDs that I like to demo new gear with, and also just enjoy listening to as well, but I've recently come across a new "reference" disc that I was very much looking forward to listening to with the Hugo & HiFi M8 with T1s. Since I will not be able to do this, I hope a few of you can do it for me!  Since this is my first post I guess my links or photos won't work so I'll try to improvise.

Here's the info on this Redbook CD:

"The Steph Johnson Trio - Nature Girl".

To purchase a physical CD, go to her web site at w w w DOT StephJohnsonBand DOT c o m (you must use a "desktop browser" (not a mobile browser) in order for the links to show up. Please check out the YouTube video on her web site's home for a track off of the CD, or search YT for "Who is Steph Johnson?"

To receive the physical CD, you will need to use the "DONATE" button near the top right of the home page (or download files from the CDbaby & iTunes links by the small thumbnail of Steph's "Nature Girl" album cover). Cover image is at H T T P...

sandiegotroubadour.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/steph-johnson-240x240 DOT j p g

You will need to Donate $20 (USD) to get the physical CD (this pays for the CD & shipping). Steph self-produced this CD, so that's how much it is just for her to cover her costs and to afford to buy a coffee. Read about it and find the other Pay Pal "DONATE" link by Clicking on the "NEWS" tab at the top of the web site, then read the section titled, "HELP STEPH RELEASE HER 3RD ALBUM!".

The CD comes in a very nicely/professionally printed CD holder/jacket with liner notes etc. It's not just a "burned CD-R" disc in a generic clear plastic case! Steph sends it to you directly, too! For reference, I own thousands of CDs, (and of course many more downloads) and I can sincerely say that this is one of my absolute Top Ten Favorites, so be assured, this CD is WELL WORTH the $20. And IMO, this isn't one of those CDs with just one or two outstanding tracks where the rest are just mediocre "filler". Every track is a gem here.

As a side note for further reference, I am a former drummer and saxophonist of 15 years, and the production quality and sound quality of this CD are amazing! Again, like most of us here, I own A LOT of Hi-Res downloads from HDtracks, SoundLiason, Qobuz, and discs from MFSL/FIM/Chesky/Mappleshade/Telarc/ECM/DECCA/Naxos, etc. With this CD, Steph and the band are "in the room with you" (if you have a top-notch playback system). So please demo this for me!!!

If you enjoy female jazz vocals similar to Diana Krall, Norah Jones, Cassandra Wilson, Ella Fitzgerald, etc, I urge you to give this CD a listen...and even if you don't love this genre, it is a true reference/demo disc IMHO. And if you end up enjoying her music and the SQ of this disc, PLEASE, PLEASE share it with anyone and everyone who you think might be interested! I honesty feel that Steph and the Trio are amazingly talented, and I would like to help another "unknown" artist "get the word out". The music business is a TOUGH gig. Also, if you are local to San Diego, CA (or even Los Angeles) Steph has several live performances each month. Here is one of the tracks from the "Nature Girl" CD if the link works...

[video=youtube;SezDYSKOqsU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SezDYSKOqsU&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


I have several purchased copies of this CD (I bought extras to have as gifts), so if needed, I might be able to FedEx one to OK-Guy, Jude, warrenpchi, or another "exhibitor" at the hotel/event. Let me know... bbfoto AT hotmail DOT com (mods please delete if necessary).

Thanks everyone. Sorry for the long post from the noob! I'm really bummed to miss this major event.


----------



## third_eye

kepler28nm said:


> Do you need to bring anything to attend?


 
  
 Not at all. There will be a ton of great gear to audition! Please register using the link in my signature!


----------



## third_eye

bbfoto said:


> Thanks everyone. Sorry for the long post from the noob! I'm really bummed to miss this major event.


 
  
 Great post, and welcome to the community! Sorry you will miss this event, but there will be more to come!


----------



## Dynamic Ear

If anyone is interested I'll have Sennheiser headphones with the new Limitear HDM (Hearing Dose Management) system with me. Although not displaying I'd be happy to anyone to try it.
 http://www.audioprointernational.com/new-gear/read/sennheiser-solutions-hdm-pro-technology-now-available/06848


----------



## third_eye

*Update:* We're expecting a very large turnout on Saturday. For Head-Fier's that are "lurking" or for Guests that don't yet have Head-Fi profiles set up, please register for the event so we have as accurate a headcount as possible. Last July, we had close to 50 walk-ins!


----------



## third_eye

VERY EXCITED! It looks like we will be getting the brand new Grace Design m920 to introduce at the meet! I'm a big fan (and owner) of the Grace m903 so this is REALLY COOL!!!
  
 http://www.gracedesign.com/products/m920/m920.htm


----------



## 65535

third_eye said:


> VERY EXCITED! It looks like we will be getting the brand new Grace Design m920 to introduce at the meet! I'm a big fan (and owner) of the Grace m903 so this is REALLY COOL!!!
> 
> http://www.gracedesign.com/products/m920/m920.htm


 
 That's awesome, always wanted a Grace m9xx unit but never could justify the price.


----------



## whitefang

I will be attending,
 And I can bring my iFi Audio iTube if anyone who have a table interested in adding that to their setup please let me know.


----------



## Wild

I managed to get work bumped back a bit so I'll get to go to my first meet! Super excited to say the least


----------



## Dean Seislove

whitefang said:


> I will be attending,
> And I can bring my iFi Audio iTube if anyone who have a table interested in adding that to their setup please let me know.


 
 Cool! I've heard nothing but good things about iFi products, so thanks for bringing it along.


----------



## third_eye

65535 said:


> That's awesome, always wanted a Grace m9xx unit but never could justify the price.


 
  
 Come check out the table, I may also bring the m903 for comparison! And who knows, maybe I'll put it on the For Sale board!


whitefang said:


> I will be attending,
> And I can bring my iFi Audio iTube if anyone who have a table interested in adding that to their setup please let me know.


 
  
 If you can't find a table for it, bring it to mine!
  
  


wild said:


> I managed to get work bumped back a bit so I'll get to go to my first meet! Super excited to say the least


 
  
 Awesome!!


----------



## luckyshot

Can someone tell me what I need to bring to my first meet, any tips 
Would be appreciated, I don't have much now. I mostly have iem and 
Customs, more mobile stuff than desk top, but that will change soon. 
Thanks


----------



## third_eye

luckyshot said:


> Can someone tell me what I need to bring to my first meet, any tips
> Would be appreciated, I don't have much now. I mostly have iem and
> Customs, more mobile stuff than desk top, but that will change soon.
> Thanks


 

 Just bring some of your favorite music! There will be an abundance of great gear to listen too.
  
 Please register for the event using the link in my signature!


----------



## whitefang

third_eye said:


> If you can't find a table for it, bring it to mine!


 
  
 Okay I will put it on your table.
 This is an interesting device and I am sure people will have some fun ab testing.


----------



## Neccros

I plan on showing up... I'm a total noob and I'm broke and clueless!!!  LOL
  
 Been having issues with my Fiio E10 so hoping to score another one (used) at the meet or maybe learn of a similar portable amp/DAC similar in size to the E10.
  
 Also my extremely budget level collection of headphones could use an upgrade so hoping to learn what better headphones are like.
  
 Looking to pick a few brains on playback software and the setup of each program.
  
 Hope to see you on Sat!


----------



## third_eye

neccros said:


> I plan on showing up... I'm a total noob and I'm broke and clueless!!!  LOL
> 
> Been having issues with my Fiio E10 so hoping to score another one (used) at the meet or maybe learn of a similar portable amp/DAC similar in size to the E10.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Cool! Please register!!


----------



## Neccros

What if I drag someone along that's not necessarily on the site but they might go with me, do they need to register too??  I wont know until Saturday if they are going to make it...


----------



## third_eye

neccros said:


> What if I drag someone along that's not necessarily on the site but they might go with me, do they need to register too??  I wont know until Saturday if they are going to make it...


 
  
 No, just register yourself then. Anyone can come last minute and pay at the door as well. We're just trying to get as accurate a count as possible before the meet!


----------



## Clemmaster

Would someone be interested in hosting Audio-gd's SA-31SE and SA-2?
 I don't want to get a table and be bound to it (first meet for me; want to listen to lots of gears) but if anyone is interested in hearing the gears, we could arrange something.
  
 I also have the DA8 and A18.


----------



## driguy

For anyone interested in listening to the new Resonessence Herus DAC / Headphone amp you will be welcome to use the one I am bringing to the show. As far as I know there will be no WiFi available to download the driver so if you are really interested please do so before the show. That way you can use it with whatever setup you have there at the show. I have fabricated a Headphone jack to dual RCA output setup for anyone who wishes to use it to drive their separate headphone amp. In that mode it will act like a DAC and preamp with the computer as volume control. It will play DSD files if you have them. Please see me at the Exit Level Audio table for an audition. I will also be using the Mirus DAC with my amplifier. 
 Looking forward to the show. 
 Regards, 
 Tony Landry 
 www.exitlevelaudio.com


----------



## Veetastic

So been looking to buy pair of audeze cans and was wondering what type of payment options are there with the 15% off? Not sure if i want to carry thousand dollars worth of cash on me.


----------



## warrenpchi

veetastic said:


> So been looking to buy pair of audeze cans and was wondering what type of payment options are there with the 15% off? Not sure if i want to carry thousand dollars worth of cash on me.


 
  
 No, please, don't do that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I mean, do it if you want to, it's a free country... but no, lol.  They will most likely issue you a coupon that you can use on their site, since there are several options to customize.  And in the off chance that they do have units at the meet for sale, I would imagine that they'll probably have a Square reader for cards or something.


----------



## shiorisekine

warrenpchi said:


> No, please, don't do that.     I mean, do it if you want to, it's a free country... but no, lol.  They will most likely issue you a coupon that you can use on their site, since there are several options to customize.  And in the off chance that they do have units at the meet for sale, I would imagine that they'll probably have a Square reader for cards or something.




So it's 15% for sure right not 50% warren


----------



## third_eye

shiorisekine said:


> So it's 15% for sure right not 50% warren


 
  
 Yes, 15%!! Let's not get rumors started again.


----------



## third_eye

*Update:* 3 days to go!!! We'll be sending a few reminders over the next couple of days.
  
*Members with table space*
 1. If you are planning to arrive late (like after 10:30-11am), please let me know as we can use the space until you arrive. The rooms will be open for vendor and member setup at 8am.
  
 2. Don't forget to bring your power strips and extension cords. I'm estimating that the max distance to an outlet is going to be 15' but most likely a lot less.
  
 3. If you want or need table space and you don't see yourself listed, please let me know via PM.


----------



## shiorisekine

third_eye said:


> Yes, 15%!! Let's not get rumors started again. :tongue_smile:




It was a great rumor though. Anyways I can't wait til Saturday.


----------



## gregroe

I'll be there. Not sure what gear I'll bring yet. Might lurk about and go home ( I live close) and bring some things back.


----------



## darinf

Can't wait for the meet!
  
 I will have a brand new in box Cavalli Liquid Gold available for only $3700.
  
 Also the production version of the Vostok Sound ES-31 made it in time direct from Moscow. I will have it at my table with my Stax SR-009:


----------



## dallan

So, the list is not updated I guess because I registered before the preregistration was over and I am not on it, nor are the headphones. DX1000, Ultrasone sig pro and ed8. Just checking since we are close now.


----------



## third_eye

Ooops. I'll get that fixed!


----------



## dallan

I realize it's a lot of work. I helped on one of the meets years ago and was amazed, kind of a job in itself. Thanks for all the work.


----------



## third_eye

warrenpchi said:


> **​ *The Prizes (current as of Thursday, March 6th, 2014)*
> 
> 
> *Red Bull Racing Limited-Edition Sennheiser Momentum (courtesy of Sennheiser)*
> ...


 
  
 Reposting! Updated prize list!
  
 Audeze LCDD-2
 Sennheiser Red Bull Momentum
 Apogee One for Ipad & Mac
 FiiO X5
 Darin Fong Audio Software
 PlusSound Silver Cable Set
 WyWires $1000 Gift Certificate
 NuForce HA-200 Class A Headphone Amp
 Light Harmonic Lightspeed USB Cable
 Ultimate Ears UE900
 Pendulumic Stance 1 Wireless Headphone
 Mr Speakers Mad Dog Pro
 And a secret Noble Audio Product!
  
 plus some late additions.....stay tuned!


----------



## joezach

I just registered! I'm so excited! This will be my first time to attend a Head-Fi Meet! 
  
 I'll bring my humble gear:
 HD 25-1 II
 Rockboxed Sansa V2 Sansa Fuze
 KSC75


----------



## mrspeakers

You can add a Mad Dog Pro to the prize list...


----------



## third_eye

joezach said:


> I just registered! I'm so excited! This will be my first time to attend a Head-Fi Meet!
> 
> I'll bring my humble gear:
> HD 25-1 II
> ...


 
  
 Very cool!! Prepare to be blown away!!!
  
  


mrspeakers said:


> You can add a Mad Dog Pro to the prize list...


 
  




  
 Thanks!!


----------



## warrenpchi

shiorisekine said:


> third_eye said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, 15%!! Let's not get rumors started again.
> ...


 
  
 Lol, that old chestnut... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


gregroe said:


> I'll be there. Not sure what gear I'll bring yet. Might lurk about and go home ( I live close) and bring some things back.


 
  
 Aww, no need to lurk, come say hi!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


darinf said:


> Also the production version of the Vostok Sound ES-31 made it in time direct from Moscow. I will have it at my table with my Stax SR-009:


 
  




  
  





*Some Miscellaneous Updates...*​ *T-Shirts are looking good!*
  
 I'll be handing t-shirt distribution personally.
  
 For everyone who reserved a t-shirt, please see me at the registration desk to pay/pick-up your t-shirt.  I'll be there for the first two hours of the meet as that is when I am taking my shift.  After 11:00a, I should be at my table... or floating around the meet... but in both cases the registration desk will know how to page me.  If you don't claim your t-shirt reservation by 3:00p, it will opened up for general sale.
  
 If you didn't reserve a t-shirt, we have a VERY LIMITED number of extras available.  It's on a first-come-first-served basis, so don't delay.  Thanks!


 *LAOCAS appearance cancelled*
  
 Sorry guys, but the LAOCAS won't be able to make this meet.  But they do send their very best wishes that everyone has a great time!  Hopefully, they will be able to join us at the next one (yes, Ethan and I are already working on the next one) and we hope to have them there.  In the meantime, please visit http://www.laocas.com if you're interested in joining up or learning more about the LAOCAS.


----------



## third_eye

*Update:* Final Member Table Allocations
  
*San Carlos* (8 tables)
  
 1. third_eye/shioriskine
 2. warrenpchi/Jude
 3. russtafarian/Currawong
 4. morserotonin
 5. FatmanSize48/Klesk
 6. Edwood/Iron_Dreamer
 7. kokushu/Netforce
 8. N3rdling
  
*San Gabriel* (8 tables)
  
 1. purrin/greed
 2. CrocCap
 3. burnsbspeq
 4. Sam Edwards/mbritt
 5. washmoh/petervenkmen
 6. OJneg/blubliss
 7. Frank Cooter
 8. Danny Buoy


----------



## warrenpchi

*Attention to everyone coming to their first meet (or anyone on the fence about attending their first meet):*
  

 
​  
 In a word, *FUN!*  That's what Head-Fi meets are all about!
  
 Yes, of course there'll be gear here - lots of gear - some of the world's very best and latest gear in fact!  
  

Astell & Kern’s new AK240 is the first audiophile DAP with a UI that doesn’t take a backseat to Apple.
Audeze’s new LCD-XC has redefined what’s possible from a pair of closed-backs.
Cavalli Audio’s Liquid Gold has cemented itself as a perennial classic - especially when paired with the Abyss.
E.A.R.’s HP4 is making an unlikely but much deserved comeback after a decade.
JH Audio’s Roxanne continues to take the CIEM world by storm.
Light Harmonic's (LH Labs) Uber Geek redefines what USB-type DAC/amps are capable of.
Noble Audio carries forward The Wizard’s proud tradition and is launching two new products here at the meet.
Reference Sounds (a.k.a. Paradox Audio) continues LFF's tradition of blowing-your-mind with the launch of his new Enigma headphones (don't miss this).
Schiit's stunning Vali takes the stage while they perfect their Yggdrasil and Ragnarok.
Sennheiser’s complete ecosystems of DACs, amps, cables and HD-series headphones are NOT to be missed.
SPL's new Phonitor 2 presents itself as a most-worthy successor to a Head-Fi favorite.
Woo Audio has a new PSU for their WA7 - and a new WA7 to boot!
Chord’s new Hugo and Meridian’s new Prime came out of nowhere to garner rave reviews.
  
 All of this - and so much more - will be at the meet.  We hope you enjoy it all!

 Gear is only part of the story though, as it's a means to an end.  The music we love is why the gear exists at all.  Come and share your music - and discover brilliant stuff you've never head before.
  
 But most importantly, meets are all about the one-of-a-kind people in our community, and the time spent living in this wonderful hobby of ours.
  
 Be prepared to make new friends, see old friends, and spend time with people that you'll know for years to come!
  
 Meets bring the gear to us.  The gear brings us the music.  And the music brings us together.  Together, we ARE this hobby.
_*See what your*__* fellow*_ _*Head-Fiers have **said about their SoCal meet expriences...*_​ 
_"This was my first head-fi meet and I had a blast! To anyone out there that is hesitant to get out from behind your keyboard and meet some of your fellow head-fier's - I can unequivocally say: DO IT!!! You *will* have fun, you *will* meet incredibly friendly people and you *will* get to listen to gear you may only dream about!!"  -billybob_jcv_
  
   _"Had a TERRIFIC day hangin w/ all of you.  Great tunes, great friends, and great sound!"  -mikemercer_
  

_"Had a great time!!!"  -Tyll Hertsens_
  
  
_"Hey everybody, I had a fantastic time!  It was really great to meet you all in person.  You made my first meet very memorable!"  -HK_sends_
    
_"It was great seeing everyone at the meet on Saturday! It was a first time attending a Head-Fi meet for us too and had a blast sharing the AK100 and AK120 with all of the Head-Fi'ers.  It's always nice connecting with the community who truly understands the need for portable hi-fi audio. We can't wait to do it again!"  -JmoonAK (Astell & Kern)_
  
  
_"Like many posters here, this was my first Head-Fi meet, and I had a great time. Cheers to all of the friendly, informative folks who were only too generous to share their time and knowledge."  -Dean Seislove_
  
  

_To fellow meet organizer third_eye...  -warrenpchi_
  
  
_*See more comments here...*_
  ​
    ​ _HiFiGuy528's video coverage of last year's meet (part 1 of 2):_​ 
  ​
 ​ _HiFiGuy528's video coverage of last year's meet (part 2 of 2):_​ ​


----------



## Audeze

We're excited to be there!  Can't wait to see everyone.


----------



## warrenpchi

audeze said:


> We're excited to be there!  Can't wait to see everyone.


 
  
 Yay, same here!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 And here's an update... Audeze is offering a *20%* discount this time!  No, I am not messing around.


----------



## warrenpchi

​ Hey guys, have you ever wished there was a summit-fi dealer here in L.A.?  Somewhere you could go to get a last minute audition before making a significant purchase?
  
 Well, there is!  AudioHigh (on La Brea in the heart of L.A.) is your ticket.
  
 They've actually be around for years now.  If you don't already know about them, they'll be at the meet so it's a perfect opportunity to get acquainted with a local dealer.  They carry Audeze, Sennheiser, Chord/Chordette, Mal Valve, Meridian, Musical Fidelity, Grace Design, Bellari and more!
  
 For the meet, they'll be bringing rigs featuring...
  

Meridian Prime Headphone Amp
Meridian Director DAC
Meridian Sooloos System
Chord Hugo
Chord QuteHD
  
 ...and using Sennheiser's HD 800 & HD 700 and Audeze's LCD-2 & Audeze LCD-3


 *Meet Special(s):*  AudioHigh is offering "no sales tax" for all purchases made at the meet.  Actually, there's always sales tax, they're just discounting the item enough and paying it for you out of their own pocket.
  
 And just in case you need that little bit of extra time to think over a large purchase, they are generously extending that "no sales tax" special for all purchases made within 7 days of the start of the meet.
  
 BUT, if you do make a purchase at the meet, they are throwing in an extra bonus!  You'll receive a store credit - good for up to one year - that is equivalent to 10% of the product purchase amount (not including any sales tax they are paying for you).


----------



## Byronb

warrenpchi said:


> Yay, same here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 OH SNAP!


----------



## bangkokkid

darinf said:


> Can't wait for the meet!
> 
> I will have a brand new in box Cavalli Liquid Gold available for only $3700.
> 
> Also the production version of the Vostok Sound ES-31 made it in time direct from Moscow. I will have it at my table with my Stax SR-009:


 
  
 Very cool, Darin!


----------



## Sko0byDoo

warrenpchi said:


> Yay, same here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wow, great discount.  Last time, 20% off on LCD-2 only.  
  
 I really like Audeze.  I bought a secondhand LCD-3.  Then the left and right membranes ruptured (on different occasions) but Audeze replaced them for free, no question asked.  Hard to find a company stands behind its products like that.  They're local too, let's support them!


----------



## AnakChan

Damn, Vostok DAC/Amp for Stax, LAu for $3700!?!? I' m honestly jealous of the kinda meets you guys are having out there. What a pity I'll be missing this.


----------



## purrin

Finally posting my gear list. I honestly didn't know what I was going to bring until today:
  
 Audio-GD M7 DAC
 Empirical Audio Off Ramp 5 USB to i2s Converter
 PS Audio Perfectwave 2 
 Eddie Current 4-45 production amp (EML Mesh Plate 45s)
 JPS Labs Abyss Headphones
 "Joe Magnum" Headphones (Magnum v4 drivers in Joe Grado HP1000 aluminum cups)


----------



## Sko0byDoo

purrin said:


> Finally posting my gear list. I honestly didn't know what I was going to bring until today:
> 
> Audio-GD M7 DAC
> Empirical Audio Off Ramp 5 USB to i2d Converter
> ...


 
  
 Will definitely stop by and listen to the "god amp."  Serial number 1?


----------



## bearFNF

anakchan said:


> Damn, Vostok DAC/Amp for Stax, LAu for $3700!?!? I' m honestly jealous of the kinda meets you guys are having out there. What a pity I'll be missing this.


 

 Just give Currawong a blank singed check, I sure he can bring you back a bunch of goodies...


----------



## Sam Edwards

My Analog Squared Paper TU-05b arrived today. Please come by my half table for a listen.


----------



## AnakChan

sam edwards said:


> My Analog Squared Paper TU-05b arrived today. Please come by my half table for a listen.


 
  
 That's awesome. I was just FB messaging Currawong yesterday saying it's a pity my TUR-06 was under repair/upgrade otherwise I would have sent it to him for him to show it off at the meet. Looks like not need anymore now that you have the TU-05b . Shikada-san would be highly pleased.


----------



## Sam Edwards

anakchan said:


> That's awesome. I was just FB messaging Currawong yesterday saying it's a pity my TUR-06 was under repair/upgrade otherwise I would have sent it to him for him to show it off at the meet. Looks like not need anymore now that you have the TU-05b . Shikada-san would be highly pleased.


 
 Hey AnakChan,
 Shikada-San was aware of the upcoming show. I'm sure he's happy I'm going to be able to bring it.


----------



## sonictransducer

I'll be there, bringing the following:
  
 AKG K1000
 AKG Q701
 ALO Pan Am amp
 CLAS dac


----------



## Worldchaos

I'll be attending, as this will be my first head-fi meet. I will be bringing along the following:
  
 iBasso DX50
 C&C BH2
 Aurisonics ASG-2
 Final Audio Design Pandora Hope VI
  
 P.S. I hope its not to late to request a table... I just need 1/2. Is there anyone able to share with me? I'll be coming from the San Gabriel Valley


----------



## Kamakahah

Anyone planning on bringing a AKG k612 or k712 pro?


----------



## FatmanSize48

My half table won't have much gear--I probably have room for two more compact setups.


----------



## bearFNF

Son of a b@!/^!!! This is going to be an interesting trip... might need to get the dog sled out. 


...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING TO 7 PM CDT FRIDAY ...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN GRAND FORKS HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WARNING 

* TIMING ...RAIN AND SNOW LATE THIS AFTERNOON WILL BECOME ALL SNOW LATER TONIGHT. THE SNOW MAY BE HEAVY AT TIMES.

* WINDS ...ON FRIDAY 25 TO 35 MPH WITH HIGHER GUSTS.

* VISIBILITIES ...ON FRIDAY ...BLOWING SNOW WILL REDUCE VISIBILITY TO ONE QUARTER MILE OR LESS.

* SNOW ACCUMULATIONS ...4 TO 6 INCHES WITH LOCALLY HEAVIER AMOUNTS POSSIBLE.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS ...

A WINTER STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW MEANS HAZARDOUS WINTER WEATHER CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW ARE FORECAST THAT WILL MAKE TRAVEL DANGEROUS. ONLY TRAVEL IN AN EMERGENCY. IF YOU MUST TRAVEL ...KEEP AN EXTRA FLASHLIGHT ...FOOD ...AND WATER IN YOUR VEHICLE IN CASE OF AN EMERGENCY.


----------



## mrspeakers

We will be offering a 10% meet discount on Mad Dogs and Alpha Dogs (The Pro is already on special).


----------



## UnityIsPower

No! 

Do you need a "dog"? I'll provably last a good 13 miles before my legs turn to Popsicles and break off! I'm sure that's enough tho right XD


----------



## warrenpchi

sam edwards said:


> Shikada-San was aware of the upcoming show.




He is? Wow, I guess word about the meet really got around...


----------



## Sam Edwards

warrenpchi said:


> He is? Wow, I guess word about the meet really got around...


 
 Hey Warren,
 I told him about the meet and that I wanted to bring the TU-05. It cut my wait time down to just over five months.


----------



## dallan

Looking forward to hearing it


----------



## Sam Edwards

Hey Dallen,
 You could come over and hear it before in Santa Monica.


----------



## dallan

I would love to but I have two 13 hour days of work before the meet. This is my high season for work although it recently dropped from 70 hour weeks to about 65, still high level. I had to twist an arm or two to make the meet.


----------



## elwappo99

Glad my schedule opened, so I'll definitely be there. Unfortunately, I don't have any table space, so I think my Audio-GD Reference 1 will stay at home, unless there's a last minute cancellation (fingers crossed). I'm hoping someone can donate some space and a set of RCA outputs from a DAC, so I can bring my Emotiva A-100, so people can have a listen with some ortho headphones? Any takers?
  
 Also I try to take headphones to meets that aren't being brought by other people (for variety 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). These are the ones I don't see listed on the front page. I think I'll bring a box and carry them around, but let me know specifically which ones you'd want to hear, so I know to bring those!
  
 1. Denon D7000
 2. Audio Technica AD900x
 3. Sony SA5000
 4. AKG Q701
  
 Requested so far:
 5. AKG K702 65th Anniversary "Annie" - Early production
 6. AKG K702 65th Anniversary - Late production (Sounds identical to K712)


----------



## Netforce

elwappo99 said:


> Glad my schedule opened, so I'll definitely be there. Unfortunately, I don't have any table space, so I think my Audio-GD Reference 1 will stay at home, unless there's a last minute cancellation (fingers crossed). I'm hoping someone can donate some space and a set of RCA outputs from a DAC, so I can bring my Emotiva A-100, so people can have a listen with some ortho headphones? Any takers?
> 
> Also I try to take headphones to meets that aren't being brought by other people (for variety
> 
> ...


 
 I'll have room on my half table so you can use part of it for your headphones so you don't need to lug around a box the whole meet lol


----------



## Neccros

Will I get laughed out of the building if I bring my monoprice headphones to listen with and to compare to "real" headphones???
  
 LOL
  
 Also you said no hair gel.... are hats OK to protect the owners headphones?


----------



## elwappo99

netforce said:


> I'll have room on my half table so you can use part of it for your headphones so you don't need to lug around a box the whole meet lol


 
  
 Very kind offer, but it's not that big of a deal to carry them around, and then I don't have to leave them without an amp.
  


neccros said:


> Will I get laughed out of the building if I bring my monoprice headphones to listen with and to compare to "real" headphones???


 
  
 Meets are pretty friendly. I think you could bring in a pair of Beats and people won't mind


----------



## Neccros

elwappo99 said:


> Meets are pretty friendly. I think you could bring in a pair of Beats and people won't mind


 
 Even *I* know not to own a pair of Beats!!  
  
 I do like how the monoprice cans sound and I am trying to learn what more expensive headphones sound like and see what sounds good to me so I will know what to buy in the future.   It's a learning process for me for sure.


----------



## Netforce

elwappo99 said:


> Very kind offer, but it's not that big of a deal to carry them around, and then I don't have to leave them without an amp.


 
 Alright its all cool, I get pretty tired carrying around my backpack with my headphones all day last meet. If you want a place to rest your weary arms you can use my table.


----------



## Ultimate Mango

I registered, will remember to bring my K10 and whatever else is handy. Will only be there in the morning.


----------



## Neccros

Well all.... As much as I want to attend, I just got a 1 week notice that I am losing my job.


----------



## justin w.

quick poll! I'm packing light for the LA meet. Bringing HD800 and 1 Audeze headphone for dynamics.
  
 Should it be a LCD-3, LCD-X, or LCD-XC? Answer here: http://poll.pollcode.com/98136662


----------



## Dean Seislove

neccros said:


> Well all.... As much as I want to attend, I just got a 1 week notice that I am losing my job.


 
 That totally sucks! Unless it's cost prohibitive, maybe a day of headphone phun would be a good day to forget about things for awhile. Hope new work comes to you soon!


----------



## Neccros

dean seislove said:


> That totally sucks! Unless it's cost prohibitive, maybe a day of headphone phun would be a good day to forget about things for awhile. Hope new work comes to you soon!


 
  
 Yeah I'm still debating about going but moneys gonna get real tight soon...  Not working for 3.5 years cleaned me out and only working again for a year sucked...
  
 I might go sell an organ and head to the meet.


----------



## third_eye

@Neccros, don't sell an organ. Ill pm you later.


----------



## OK-Guy

*Official Noble Audio Announcement *
  
 For the first time, audiophiles and industry professionals can seamlessly switch between two IEM configurations, each with their own dedicated crossover network, without missing a beat. The result is an effortless experience that affords enthusiasts the ability to readily enjoy more than one interpretation of their music and professionals the ability to make more informed decisions on the fly.
  
 Both the “full-range reference” Noble FR and “pure reference” Noble PR feature a discrete switch on the left and right faceplates. No additional tools are required and users can safely switch between configurations while their music plays. Furthermore, sustained use of the industry standard 2-pin socket configuration means that a countless number of aftermarket cables are already compatible.
  
 The Noble FR and Noble PR are priced at $699 including shipping worldwide and will be available for immediate shipment in the next few days.
  
 For an additional $275, the R configuration present in both the FR and PR can also be added to the 3C, 4C, and 5C acrylic CIEMs starting immediately.
  

  

  
  
  
 As purveyors of the world’s finest CIEMs, we thought it would only be appropriate to also offer the world’s finest universal IEMs. Produced in extremely limited quantities due to constraints on his time, Wizard IEMs are meticulously handcrafted by the man himself. Each Wizard IEM is unique and is sold on an “as is” basis. In other words, Wizard IEMs are not made to order. What you see is what you get and once its gone, its gone.
  
 The first lot of Wizard IEMs will be made available at the same time as the FR and PR.
  

  

  

  

  

  

  
  
  
 The entire team here at Noble would like to thank the community and everyone who has shown us support during the last six months. It has been a lot of fun thus far and we are the necessary making steps to ensure we can continue to provide the Noble experience our listeners have come to enjoy.
  
 Long live Noble!
  
*See you all at the SoCal event with our 'official' friend HUGO... *


----------



## athriren

Long time lurker, finally created an account and registered for the event! I've only just recently purchased my first set of headphones that didn't come with a phone or an ipod, so I'm maybe a little out of my depth but I'm excited to try out (and maybe purchase) some gear on Saturday.
  
 P.S. I've been looking at the Fostex TH600 so if anyone who is attending has one and is able to bring it and willing to let me listen to it, that would be awesome.


----------



## third_eye

Well, a few of us are already at the hotel and had our first mini listening session. Looking forward to seeing everyone, this is going to be a whole lotta fun!!!!


----------



## UmustBKidn

bearfnf said:


> Son of a b@!/^!!! This is going to be an interesting trip... might need to get the dog sled out.
> 
> 
> ...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING TO 7 PM CDT FRIDAY ...
> ...


 
  
 Contrast that with the forecast for Costa Mesa, CA:
  
 >> Sun and a few passing clouds. High 64F. Winds SSW at 5 to 10 mph. 52F low overnight.
  
 Bring shorts and sunscreen.


----------



## UmustBKidn

neccros said:


> Will I get laughed out of the building if I bring my monoprice headphones to listen with and to compare to "real" headphones???
> 
> LOL
> 
> Also you said no hair gel.... are hats OK to protect the owners headphones?


 
  
 No. We will just have pity on you.


----------



## UmustBKidn

third_eye said:


> Well, a few of us are already at the hotel and had our first mini listening session. Looking forward to seeing everyone, this is going to be a whole lotta fun!!!!


 
  
 Isn't it cheating to arrive early and not tell anyone?


----------



## FatmanSize48

umustbkidn said:


> Contrast that with the forecast for Costa Mesa, CA:
> 
> >> Sun and a few passing clouds. High 64F. Winds SSW at 5 to 10 mph. 52F low overnight.
> 
> Bring shorts and sunscreen.



That actually sounds a bit chilly to me.


----------



## bearFNF

Got an earlier flight, now scheduled to be in at 4:30pm If all goes as planned.
Just have to get off the ground IN THIS:

Yep NO plane yet. THEY say it's on the way. We'll See...


----------



## UnityIsPower

I'm worried about traffic and the cold currently.
Last time I went to LA I almost got side swiped and one guy pulled into my fast lane when his lane was at a crawl... I hit both my brakes purty hard.


----------



## mrspeakers

It's so frigid here I am extremely worried that I may have to wear a long sleeve shirt and shoes.


----------



## FatmanSize48

unityispower said:


> I'm worried about traffic and the cold currently.
> Last time I went to LA I almost got side swiped and one guy pulled into my fast lane when his lane was at a crawl... I hit both my brakes purty hard.



For your family's sake don't ride your motorcycle in LA.


----------



## FatmanSize48

mrspeakers said:


> It's so frigid here I am extremely worried that I may have to wear a long sleeve shirt and shoes.



68 degrees? I'll probably be wearing a sweater.

Edit: I'm not kidding.


----------



## bearFNF

Plane is here. ..ON to Minneapolis.


----------



## FatmanSize48

bearfnf said:


> Plane is here. ..ON to Minneapolis.



Here's to hoping you don't encounter any further delays


----------



## purrin

sko0bydoo said:


> Will definitely stop by and listen to the "god amp."  Serial number 1?


 
  
 I think #2. This one I have is on loan. The others in the first batch, including mine unit are being made. But definitely swing on by my table.


----------



## Clemmaster

purrin said:


> I think #2. This one I have is on loan. The others in the first batch, including mine unit are being made. But definitely swing on by my table.


 
  
 Would this thing drive the HE-6?
 That's probably the only headphone I will bring. I have the Focal Spirit Pro, though. If there's interest I could bring it.


----------



## FatmanSize48

clemmaster said:


> Would this thing drive the HE-6?
> That's probably the only headphone I will bring. I have the Focal Spirit Pro, though. If there's interest I could bring it.



Something that size ought to be able to drive the HE-6...bring your Focal Spirit Pro if you can, as I'd love to hear it!


----------



## bobeau

Hey, I'll be there tomorrow +1.  Won't be bringing anything beside my Roxannes though...


----------



## OJNeg

purrin said:


> I think #2. This one I have is on loan. The others in the first batch, including mine unit are being made. But definitely swing on by my table.


 
  
 Going to try to hog that thing as much as possible...will there be any modded HD800s lying around your table purrin?


----------



## joe50000

I plan on attending but I won't be bringing any gear... it seems that other head-fiers have me covered.


----------



## warrenpchi

Hey everyone, I just wanted to throw this out there before I forget... please be courteous to your fellow SoCal Head-Fiers and resist the urge to camp out at a listening station tomorrow.  There are going to be a LOT of us there... so let's try to be good to one another and make sure no one gets assed out of a listen yeah?  Cool, thanks!


----------



## Clemmaster

warrenpchi said:


> Hey everyone, I just wanted to throw this out there before I forget... please be courteous to your fellow SoCal Head-Fiers and resist the urge to camp out at a listening station tomorrow.  There are going to be a LOT of us there... so let's try to be good to one another and make sure no one gets assed out of a listen yeah?  Cool, thanks!


 
 Luckily, the Hugo is portable, so this does not apply


----------



## warrenpchi

​ A perennial friend and favorite of SoCal Head-Fiers, MrSpeakers returns for the third year in a row.  And as a SoCal Head-Fier himself, MrSpeakers's Dan Clark is sharing something special with us.
  
 Tomorrow, we SoCal Head-Fiers will be the first to hear the all new *Mad Dog PRO*.
  
 If you love the Mad Dog, but just wished that it had more speed and soundstage, then your wish has come true. The Mad Dog Pro features the Alpha Dog's baffle and pad mount to increase the speed and soundstage, making it a truly fun all-around headphone
  
 In addition, MrSpeakers is also bringing the rest of their greatest hits, including their Mad Dog and Alpha Dog.  These will be hooked up to rigs featuring a Burson Conductor, Schiit's Gungnir/Mjolnir and, Schiit's BiFrost with Cavalli's Liquid Glass


 *Meet Special(s):*  MrSpeakers is offering 10% off their Mad Dog, Alpha Dog AND their all-new Mad Dog Pro.  So if you end up falling in love with the new Mad Dog Pro, this is your chance to take it home with you and save a bit of scratch.
  


 *Raffle Prize(s):*  And one lucky attendee is going to walk away with a new Mad Dog Pro!  Thanks to MrSpeakers for contributing a hot new launch unit to the raffle!


----------



## purrin

clemmaster said:


> Would this thing drive the HE-6?
> That's probably the only headphone I will bring. I have the Focal Spirit Pro, though. If there's interest I could bring it.


 
  
 I am curious. IME, the horribly inefficient HE-6 tends to do better with big speaker amps, but we'll give it a shot. Hopefully there will be enough gain. I think so because the DACs I'm bringing have hot outputs.
  
 The best pairing with this amp so far I've played around with is the HD800 (Anax modded).


----------



## HK_sends

Hey Third_eye or anyone else that can answer...
  
 Can I bring a piece of gear to sell?  I just got one of the newly released TPEOS H-300 IEMs but it really didn't float my boat, so I was wondering if I could bring it for others to listen to and perhaps obtain at a great deal?
  
 Thanks in advance...I am really looking forward to tomorrow!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 -HK sends


----------



## FatmanSize48

hk_sends said:


> Hey Third_eye or anyone else that can answer...
> 
> Can I bring a piece of gear to sell?  I just got one of the newly released TPEOS H-300 IEMs but it really didn't float my boat, so I was wondering if I could bring it for others to listen to and perhaps obtain at a great deal?
> 
> ...



AFAIK there will be a "FS" table.


----------



## FatmanSize48

Will anyone be bringing a Fiio X5?


----------



## HK_sends

fatmansize48 said:


> AFAIK there will be a "FS" table.


 
 Great, thanks!
  
 Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 -HK sends


----------



## HK_sends

fatmansize48 said:


> Will anyone be bringing a Fiio X5?


 
 They're giving one away, I would hope someone brings one to demo too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 -HK sends


----------



## conquerator2

No way I am making the meet... One day xD 
From what I've gathered the 560 will be there :-o 
So looking forward to first real impressions.


----------



## Ultimate Mango

If there are vendors and a FS table maybe I can finally get a new portable amp.

If anyone is interested in a Rendition One PM me here and I may be willing to part with it tomorrow...


----------



## Neccros

Excuse my ignorance, but the Rendition 1 is just an amp and not a DAC/amp?


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

Looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow, packing up now!


----------



## LiteKirby

Got my modest stuff ready. Might take a quick drive over today check out the area, but should be okay. 

64ish weather guess its sweatshirt time


----------



## bearFNF

I made it!! Sitting at the airport waiting for the shuttle. ...

Really nice weather you guys ordered for me.


----------



## dallan

Note to self, this time don't forget camera.......how many meets have I forgotten it. Duh.


----------



## UnityIsPower

fatmansize48 said:


> For your family's sake don't ride your motorcycle in LA.




All I have is a motorcycle. I could ask to borrow a car but I don't feel too great about that.


----------



## 1974

Will be there tomorrow with Denon AH-D7000s in tow.
  
 Do we have confirmation that new Hifiman gear will be making an appearance? Specifically the EF-6, HE-400i, and HE-560?


----------



## LiteKirby

HD600s with FBI occ copper cable
JH11s with Silver Dragon
JH5 with FBI occ silver cable
Sennheiser Momentum over ears
Sennheiser Amperior
Dunu 1000
FiiO X5

My updated list

Look for me happy to let people try out stuff


----------



## GrahamBrown

What room is the meet going to be in?


----------



## third_eye

The whole Second floor.


----------



## Edwood

Anyone interested in buying a pair of Sony MDR-R10.  A.K.A. The King of Headphones?
  
 I'm actually serious. Since they're not cosmetically perfect, but work perfectly fine, I'm going to sell them for far less than the crazy $6 - 7K people have been asking for lately.
  
 I'm thinking at least at the original MSRP.


----------



## Frank I

Edwood those will sell quick at that price. You may want to auctionthem and put a buy it now price. Wish i could been there it looks like a fun meet and wishing you guys the best tomorrow. iw ill be looking at thew impression thread on Sunday. have fun!!!!!


----------



## Ultimate Mango

neccros said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but the Rendition 1 is just an amp and not a DAC/amp?



Yes that is correct. Amp only. Will be interesting to see what is there tomorrow. I might only be there a few hours in the morning.


----------



## third_eye

Thanks Frank, wish you could have been here. We will be opening the impressions thread as the meet OPENS so everyone can start posting impressions immediately!


----------



## gilency

Since my daughter is getting married tomorrow, I won't be able to attend. 
Enjoy the meet and post lots of pictures!


----------



## UnityIsPower

I made it in one piece! Now to get some sleep hopefully.


----------



## CrocCap

one of my amps just bit the dust, so i won't need a full table. Someone with a small rig could share my table.


----------



## Edwood

Wow, I haven't listened to my R10's in a long time.  I recently replaced the ear pads with new ones, and fixed the cable.   I forgot how much crazy detail these have and the incredible mid range for vocals.  Listening to them straight out of my HM-901 with IEM amp card.  Man, the R10's are so efficient compared to the HE-6's, haha.


----------



## third_eye

Really looking forward to hearing the R10s if you bring them!! Only a few more hours to go!!!


----------



## darinf

FYI, I will have new HRT MicroStreamers and Koss Porta Pros for sale at my table.
  
 For a little more than $215, it's a pretty great system especially for someone who is just getting started with head-fi gear.
  
 I will also have show special discount codes for Amarra. Just come by and ask for one.
  
 All packed up. Now to get a few hours of sleep...


----------



## UmustBKidn

mrspeakers said:


> It's so frigid here I am extremely worried that I may have to wear a long sleeve shirt and shoes.


 
  
 Right? I mean, anything below 70 degrees is chilly. For us.


----------



## UmustBKidn

unityispower said:


> I'm worried about traffic and the cold currently.
> Last time I went to LA I almost got side swiped and one guy pulled into my fast lane when his lane was at a crawl... I hit both my brakes purty hard.


 
  
 I'm sorry, did we forget to mention that LA traffic is among the worst in the world?


----------



## third_eye

We have a couple of half tables that opened up. If you need the space please see me at the Registration Desk from 8-10.


----------



## wahsmoh

Just packed up all my stuff. I can't wait to see everyone there! It's like going to Disneyland but better


----------



## Insidious Meme

warrenpchi said:


> Hey everyone, I just wanted to throw this out there before I forget... please be courteous to your fellow SoCal Head-Fiers and resist the urge to camp out at a listening station tomorrow.  There are going to be a LOT of us there... so let's try to be good to one another and make sure no one gets assed out of a listen yeah?  Cool, thanks!




Maybe for some of the more "popular" stations, the people who own it should do a sign in sheet, and state they can only listen to it for a limited time. This looks like it'll be a larger amount of traffic than previous meets. Sucks for alot of people, but the alternative is blowback on here.


----------



## dallan

>


 
 Edit-I will check at reg desk with Third Eye for placement of small rig when i arrive.  All well.


----------



## rosedac

Is free wi-fi available in the hotel?  I'll be using Spotify


----------



## petervenkman

Had some car trouble this morning.. But new battery is being installed now. It's about a 2 1/2hr trip so see everyone then!


----------



## dallan

Clear


----------



## UmustBKidn

dallan said:


> Chop just closed the 405 south right in front of me, just north of 110 freeway, chip traffic break, beware!


 
  
 Bad luck bro. Most freeways are looking good right now.


----------



## n3rdling

be there at noon


----------



## billybob_jcv

ARRRRGGGGHHHHH!!! I hate having to miss the meet!!!


----------



## mikemercer

billybob_jcv said:


> ARRRRGGGGHHHHH!!! I hate having to miss the meet!!!


 
 ME TOO.
  
 HAVE A GREAT TIME GUYS
  
 I wish I was there.
 But Alexandra needs me.


----------



## Headtrip

Bummer can't make it. Hip replacement keeping me away but I'm sure I'll read all the coming great reviews.


----------



## SDBiotek

And here's an update... Audeze is offering a *20%* discount this time!  No, I am not messing around.   
[/quote]
Is the discount only available if you buy at the meet? I was at the Audeze table but there was no mention of it.


----------



## mikemercer

sdbiotek said:


> And here's an update... Audeze is offering a *20%* discount this time!  No, I am not messing around.


 Is the discount only available if you buy at the meet? I was at the Audeze table but there was no mention of it.[/quote]

 I'll IM them to see - but regretfully I'm not there.
  
 Lets have some pics fellas!!!!!


----------



## bearFNF

Impressions thread is up
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/708832/official-2014-socal-head-fi-meet-impressions-thread


----------

